# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Стихи Дианы. "Поэзия моих чувств"

## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/398605.jpg[/IMG]

_Загляну в лицо твоей печали
Я мечтаю с нею быть на ты.
Пусть она со мной умчится в дали,
Дав твоей душе звезду мечты.
Я хочу стать частью твоей веры,
Быть лицом молитвенных речей.
Пусть я буду сладкой муки мерой,
Воском не потушенных свечей.
Я хочу стать смыслом сновидений,
Ты порою ими лишь живешь...
Я - реальность, я - ошибка, я - виденье...
Может быть, однажды ты поймешь._
*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*********
_Лишь только ангелам известно,
Как крылья могут стать обузой,
И то, что в небе тоже тесно,
Тоскливо и до боли грустно.
Когда нет рядом нашей части,
Когда слезой обиды тушим
И думаем: не в нашей власти
Мир сделать хоть на йоту лучше.
Но мы способны на свершенья,
Мы можем сказку сделать былью.
Нам только надо на мгновенье
Попробовать летать без крыльев._
*Добавлено через 25 минут*
_*********
Любовь

В безумных снах душа тебя искала.
Молилась за тебя и о тебе.
Нить находила и опять теряла,
Но знала - правды нет во сне.
Она, где звезды водят хороводы,
Она, где бабочка оставит след,
Она, где были горы, стали воды,
Но даже там мне не найти ответ.
Его искать в слезе ребенка надо,
В тех ранах, из которых льется кровь,
В тех поцелуях, что за все награда,
В той правде, что зовут - ЛЮБОВЬ.
_

----------

MOPO (26.02.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Очень красивые стихи!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*********
*Ты мной не любим*

Мы когда-то тонули друг в друге,
Жили радостью частых встреч...
Но на сердце надели кольчугу,
И нам нечего больше беречь.
Мы не видимся больше, не надо,
И улыбки мы дарим другим.
В сердце даже не боль – прохлада,
Будь спокоен – ты мной не любим.


_Ребята, позвольте сказать, что все ваши отзывы Диана будет видеть.
Пожалуйста, она очень просила говорить честно, как вы воспринимаете.
Это очень важно для её дальнейшего творчества!
Не стесняйтесь, критикуйте смело - она так сама попросила :)_
______________

_Даша, твой отзыв - первый. Спасибо! )))))_
*Добавлено через 8 минут*
_*********
Я уже не болею тобою,
Я остыла и стала другою.
Я тебя потеряла однажды,
Ты свободен, кораблик бумажный.
Я привыкла к терзающей боли,
Я уже не болею тобою.
И стихи – посвящение датам,
Что дарили нам счастье когда-то,
Я пишу лишь, чтоб сердце не ныло.
Я уже не болею – остыла.

*********
Я знаю жизнь лишь понаслышке,
Сужу по книгам и кино.
А для тебя она как вспышка,
Которой все освещено.
Ты хочешь все успеть, понять,
Помочь другому разобраться,
Мечтаешь самолет собрать
И по Востоку поскитаться.
Вчера был снова у меня,
Пел под гитару о разлуке
И знал, что я люблю тебя,
И снова целовал мне руки..._

----------


## Татьянка

> Стихи Дианы-студентки экономического колледжа-интерната (с её разрешения)


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
... если можно...ещё.... очень понравилось...:rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

_*********
Я твое повторяю имя

Я твое повторяю имя
Нежно, ласково, бережливо,
Я шепчу его еле слышно -
Только сердце твое услышит.
На твое я любуюсь фото,
И в душе замирает что-то.
Когда сумерки небо затронут,
Погружаюсь в мечты, как в омут.
Лишь поверь, и во сны твои тоже_
Прилечу с ветерком осторожным.
*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
_*********
Без условностей

Не называй меня по имени,
Пусть будет нежность без условностей.
Глаза твои - не серые, а дымные -
Приводят в чувство невесомости.
Глаза в глаза, как будто в вечности,
Летим друг с другом, неразлучные,
А в тишине той бесконечности
Стучат сердца, мечтам созвучные.
Ты нежно-нежно улыбаешься,
Сдуваешь сон с ресниц несмело,
С тобой друг другу удивляемся -
Я о таком мечтать не смела..._
*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
_*********
Кисти моих слов
Нарисуют нежность,
Капельку любовь, 
Капельку небрежность,
Чуточку мечты,
Чуточку печали,
Радости цветы...
И жестокость стали._
*Добавлено через 6 минут*
_*********
Не одна

Я от жизни всегда хотела
Лишь высокого дара – любить.
И об этом кричать я смела,
И наотмашь словами бить.
Помогло ли мне это счастье –
Отдавать, не жалея себя,
Не мечтая о славе и власти,
Быть счастливой, людей любя?
Помогло. Я вижу дорогу -
Не одной мне по ней идти,
Не одной стоять на дороге
В ожидании тягот пути!_

----------


## Нотя

> Мы когда-то тонули друг в друге,
> Жили радостью частых встреч...
> Но на сердце надели кольчугу,
> И нам нечего больше беречь.
> Мы не видимся больше, не надо,
> И улыбки мы дарим другим.
> В сердце даже не боль – прохлада,
> Будь спокоен – ты мной не любим.





> Я уже не болею тобою,
> Я остыла и стала другою.
> Я тебя потеряла однажды,
> Ты свободен, кораблик бумажный.
> Я привыкла к терзающей боли,
> Я уже не болею тобою.
> И стихи – посвящение датам,
> Что дарили нам счастье когда-то,
> Я пишу лишь, чтоб сердце не ныло.
> Я уже не болею – остыла.


Милая Дианочка, потрясающе, сильно, больно, читаю и плачу. Очень созвучно моему сейчасошнему состоянию. Я только сейчас расстаюсь с человеком который был родным мне много лет. Спасибо тебе девочка, за понимание жизни. А тебе счастья, удачи, успехов, любви и пусть исполняться мечты. Очень хочу познакомиться. 
Ольга 14 февраля на ваш концерт точно не смогу попасть - работаю, но в другой день с удовольствием приеду. Можно адрес и телефон в личку? Хочу к вам.

----------


## Настя

Мне очень понравилось!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Ольга 14 февраля на ваш концерт точно не смогу попасть - работаю, но в другой день с удовольствием приеду. Можно адрес и телефон в личку? Хочу к вам.


_Конечно, можно!!!! Буду рада :smile:_



> Мне очень понравилось!!!!!!!!


_Девочки, Дианка, как и все наши студенты, сейчас на каникулах.
Учёба начнётся 26 января. 
Диане я уже позвонила - она безумно рада,
передаёт вам огромное спасибо и целует :smile:_

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
_*********
Бинтами душу замотала -
Не так уж больно, потерплю.
И улыбаться снова стала,
И не шепчу во сне - "люблю".
И даже то, что ты мне нужен,
Почти забыла. Глупый бред.
На улице давно не вьюжно...
Ни да, ни нет. . . ни да, ни нет._
*Добавлено через 18 минут*
_*********
Мы когда-то друг друга не знали
И других до безумья любили.
Но однажды себя потеряли
Мы в восторге любовной пыли.
Ты мне первый сказал, что любишь.
Я играла твоими кудрями
И мечтала, что рядом будешь...
Обернулось банально - слезами.
Были ссоры и примиренья,
Было то, что зовем "постелью".
Но исчезла любовь-спасенье
В тишине новогодних метелей.
Мы теперь просто так существуем,
Друг для друга мы просто - люди.
Только с горечью сердце тоскует,
Что тебя больше в нем не будет._

----------


## Элла

Выбирать какое-то одно стихотворение не буду,понравились все. Читала,и мурашки по коже бежали...........Это все так знакомо,до боли знакомо...... Говорить тоже не буду,просто попрошу...ЕЩЕ.............!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/442624m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Пы.Сы: Оленька,еще раз спасибо ВАМ!!!*

----------


## Татьянка

*Skade*,
 :Oj:  :Tu:  так трогательно... слов нет...эмоции не выразить обычными словами... очень очень очень....душевно и ... наверное больно...я тронута... :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Нам только надо на мгновенье
> Попробовать летать без крыльев.


*Очень правильное выражение смысла жизни!*
Дианочка, все стихи достойны похвалы!!!
Ждём ещё и творческих тебе успехов  :flower:

----------


## Sign

*Skade*,



> Лишь только ангелам известно,
> Как крылья могут стать обузой


Всё просто замечательно...и я уверен что это только начало творчества!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Элла,
Татьянка,
Андрей Байрон,
Sign,*

_Спасибо за ваши замечательные отзывы! 
Все они переданы Диане, и она очень счастлива - 
радостно засмеялась в мобильнике! :smile:_

*С удовольствием представляю вам следующие её стихи:*

_*****
Ты так умеешь сладко улыбаться
И врать, не дрогнув мускулом лица.
А я умею этой лжи сдаваться.
И этой глупой сказке нет конца.
Ты вечно пахнешь женскими духами,
А на рубашке часто след от губ…
А я любуюсь радужными снами
И улыбаюсь. Даже, если груб._

_*****
Я бы шла по горячим пескам,
Я бы пела молитвы Земле, 
Я бы верила сказочным снам -
Только это не нужно тебе.
Я бы стала сиянием дня, 
Танцевала б при свете луны,
Оседлала б лихого коня -
Только жертвы тебе не нужны._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Диана,ты сама, как АНГЕЛ !!!
Стихи просто восхитительные!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/400643.gif[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Молодчиночка, девочка.
Рифмы - точные, чувства - ненатянутые, каждый стих - закончен.
Респект)))

----------


## Skadi

*Anastasia102,
overload,*

_Ребята, Диана ещё и поёт, не только пишет стихи.
А ещё она учится у меня в группе и идёт на красный диплом :smile:_

_*****
Я устала ждать с Юга тех птиц,
Что летели над нами тогда.
Я устала средь песен и лиц
Видеть строки – ответ в никуда.
Ты бы мог прочитать те слова,
Мы же раньше умели мечтать.
Вместо сердца теперь голова…
Но об этом не стоит мне знать.
А я взрослая девочка – грусть.
Я храню даже запах дождя.
Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.
Никогда не верну тебя._

_*****
За окном - снежно-зимняя сказка!
Снег замел нашу прежнюю боль.
На лице - не улыбка, а маска,
Без эмоций беседа с тобой.
Перед выходом - руки на плечи,
Глупый смех и в висок поцелуй...
Это самый печальный наш вечер...
О, метель, я прошу - НЕ ТАНЦУЙ!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.
> Никогда не верну тебя.


Диана,замечательно! Только в последней строчке сломала. :Aga: 
Добавь одну букву.

*Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.
Никогда не верну я тебя.*

----------


## Skadi

> Диана,замечательно! Только в последней строчке сломала.
> Добавь одну букву.
> 
> Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.
> Никогда не верну я тебя.


_Настя, Диана сказала, что приняла твою поправку_ 

*****
_Р И С У Н К И

Возьму момент моих надежд,
Успех очарования,
Пурпур и блеск святых одежд,
Щепоточку страдания
И нарисую этот мир,
Каким ему не быть.
Его сошью из звездных дыр
И научусь любить.
_

_*****
Я маленький кусочек грусти
На бережной ладони бытия.
Моя печаль тогда меня отпустит,
Когда закроет мне глаза земля.
Я улыбаюсь радостным созвездьям,
Я знаю, что умру в короткий миг...
Никто об этом не прочтет известий, 
Я никому ненужный солнца блик.
В моих ладонях пыль твоей любви -
Я бережно ее сложу в конверт
И отошлю обратно – береги! -
Когда получишь, знай, меня уж нет.
Не думай и не плачь, я лишь ушла.
Я где-то есть за сумерком зеркал,
Я там, где нету ни добра, ни зла...
Прости. Мне мир ненужным стал.
_

_*****
Нарисуй мне, пожалуйста, сказку –
Я тебе дам кусок обоев.
Дай от сердца ключей мне связку,
Там возьму я печаль с любовью.
Покажи мне, пожалуйста, море,
Но не наше, а то, что на Марсе.
Выкинь в мусорку наше горе
И скажи, что судьба удалася.
Притворись, пожалуйста, снегом,
Только тем, что в руках не тает.
Удивим всех своим побегом,
В те края, где никто нас не знает.__
_

----------


## Элла

*Дианочка,очень чувственно,красиво,нежно.........*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя, Диана сказала, что приняла твою поправку


Спасибо  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Дианочка,очень чувственно,красиво,нежно.........


_Элла....когда она читает сама эти стихи, да ещё подбираем музыку к ним, как красивый фон, 
то....в зале просто столько слёз...она светло всё читает, с едва заметной печальной улыбкой....
светлая грусть....у меня каждый раз мурашки по спине...
хотя, кажется, что на репетициях должны бы уж привыкнуть, но нет...
Диана - уже много раз лауреат областных конкурсов, 
её стихи войдут в общий сборник стихов талантливых студентов-инвалидов Рязанской области.
У неё уже появились новые стихи, но я ещё их не видела :smile:
_

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Спасибо


_Настя.....ты меня извинишь? 
Я дала послушать Диане тебя - она задумалась...
потом сказала, что у неё появилась одна идея...
какая - не уточнила, но .... думаю, что нас ожидает приятный сюрприз!_

----------


## Элла

> Элла....когда она читает сама эти стихи, да ещё подбираем музыку к ним, как красивый фон, 
> то....в зале просто столько слёз...она светло всё читает, с едва заметной печальной улыбкой....
> светлая грусть....у меня каждый раз мурашки по спине...
> хотя, кажется, что на репетициях должны бы уж привыкнуть, но нет...
> Диана - уже много раз лауреат областных конкурсов, 
> её стихи войдут в общий сборник стихов талантливых студентов-инвалидов Рязанской области.
> У неё уже появились новые стихи, но я ещё их не видела


Оленька,можно просьбу одну?  Когда выйдет сборник,дайте мне знать первой. И почему бы Дианочке,самой не выпуститься?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> .когда она читает сама эти стихи, да ещё подбираем музыку к ним, как красивый фон, 
> то....в зале просто столько слёз...она светло всё читает, с едва заметной печальной улыбкой....
> светлая грусть....у меня каждый раз мурашки по спине...
> хотя, кажется, что на репетициях должны бы уж привыкнуть, но нет...


Я перечитала все стихи,уже по 4 раза................и верю Вам,до сих пор мурашики по коже.

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька,можно просьбу одну?  Когда выйдет сборник,дайте мне знать первой. И почему бы Дианочке,самой не выпуститься?


_Элла, кажется, мы нашли спонсора именно для этого!_ :smile:



> Я перечитала все стихи,уже по 4 раза................и верю Вам,до сих пор мурашики по коже.


_Вот в начале декабря только ездили на конкурс "Слово доброе посеять...", 
где Диана заняла 2-е и 3-е места в номинациях: "Авторские стихи" и "Художественное чтение" 
_

----------


## Элла

> Элла, кажется, мы нашли спонсора именно для этого!


Отлично,только дайте знать когда !!!

----------


## Skadi

> Отлично,только дайте знать когда !!!


Конечно! :smile:

_Элла, вот, смотри, здесь фото с конкурса "Есенинская Весна - 2008":
Это Диана читает стихи на сцене студенческого театра "Переход".
Она заняла 2-е место 
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/447771.jpg[/IMG]

_А это она расслабилась после конкурса )))
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/436507.jpg[/IMG]

_А это все мои участники-колясочники отдыхают в вестибюле театра,
ещё не зная, что стали все лауреатами )))
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/434459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя.....ты меня извинишь?


...........................если только послушать. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> ...........................если только послушать


_Что послушать? :smile:
То, что я ей дала твоё или ...
Наш дуэт с дочерью? :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Наш дуэт с дочерью?


Дуэт я не слышала, но вы писали о другом.


> Я дала послушать Диане тебя


если я правильно поняла,то музыку и она хочет на эти композиции стихи написать?

----------


## Skadi

> если я правильно поняла,то музыку?


_Зайди ко мне в личку - там скажу, что дала послушать ))))
А уже и пояснила - ну как? "бить" будешь? ;)))
А если серьёзно, то...ты бы видела глаза Дианы!....
Вот так и становятся мгновенными поклонниками....))_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> .ты бы видела глаза Дианы!....


Я понимаю, она не одна такая, Хакер после неё как пулемёт строчить стихи стал.
Но права.......нельзя, только послушать :frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Но права.......нельзя, только послушать


_Конечно! ты даже не сомневайся!
Только послушать, именно! 
Зато какой толчок даёт такая музыка творчеству, усиливая его!
Да ты и сама знаешь ))_

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
_*****
А я опять спешу к тебе с письмом – 
Чуть непонятный почерк, море слов…
А мне бы хоть на миг побыть с тобой,
Хоть на секунду взять твою любовь.
Я чуть пьяна от наших дерзких чувств,
Как от вина кружится голова.
А мне бы лишь на миг коснуться уст,
Но между нами реки, города…
_

_*****
Я слушаю сердца пожары,
Я пью кровь побед до дна,
Я плачу под струны гитары
О том, что  повсюду  одна.
Я, может, достойна счастья,
А, может, я просто бред?..
Ты знаешь, в твоей лишь власти
Сказать моей боли - «НЕТ»!_

_*****
Даже если он просто рядом,
Мир сужается до размеров 
его зрачков.
И снова ничего не надо,
И снова не сбросить 
жестоких оков.
Даже если его нету,
Твоя жизнь лишь его имя.
А внизу живота – лето,
И лишь с ним жар чуть-чуть 
остынет.
А когда ты становишься нужной,
Превращается он в котенка,
И вы ходите вместе по лужам -
Он лишь взрослый большой ребенок.
_
*Добавлено через 16 минут*
_*****
Много на свете случайного,
Много закономерного.
Только, порой, до отчаянья
Доводит слово «наверное».

Наверное, скоро буду…
Наверное, буду к вечеру...
И вот, словно светлого чуда,
Ты ждешь, зажигая свечи.
А после того, как сонно
Часы о ночи вещают,
Печали сердце полное
Свою любовь  защищает.
Наверно, застрял на работе…
Наверно, он где-то в пробке…
Фантазия вся в полете,
А сердце горит, как в топке.

Быть может, иного не нужно.
Но глупое слово «наверное»
Тебе мерой боли служит,
А это, поверь мне, скверно.

_

----------


## Татьянка

> её стихи войдут в общий сборник стихов талантливых студентов-инвалидов Рязанской области.
> У неё уже появились новые стихи, но я ещё их не видела





> Оленька,можно просьбу одну? Когда выйдет сборник,дайте мне знать первой. И почему бы Дианочке,самой не выпуститься?


 :Aga:  :Vah:  :Ok:  Я тоже в очереди!!!! Потрясающая по силе, по красоте и душевности девочка!!! И дай Бог, чтобы у неё всё получилось!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я тоже в очереди!!!! Потрясающая по силе, по красоте и душевности девочка!!! И дай Бог, чтобы у неё всё получилось!!!


_Да! спасибо! 
Диана не родилась такой...её в малом возрасте сбило машиной....тогда же родители её и бросили....
отдав в детский дом.....она теперь получается сирота при живых родителях.......выросла в детдоме 
и из него поступила в колледж...вот такая судьба!_

----------


## smychok

> Лишь только ангелам известно,
> Как крылья могут стать обузой,


Очень понравилось...

----------


## Татьянка

> она теперь получается сирота при живых родителях.......


:redface::mad: :Tu: ...................................................... простите, лучше промолчать, чтобы не забанили.... 
Оленька, я надеюсь, что вы обменялись с Натальей(Нотей) телефонами, и как только буду в Рязани(а я там часто бываю), мы обязательно встретимся!!! Хочу лично поблагодарить Диану за её творчество и познакомиться с ТАКИМ АНГЕЛОМ!!!!!

----------


## smychok

> «наверное».


...
Позавчера... я не мог дождаться звонка от близкого человека, наверное устала, наверное приехала домой и легла спать, а может наверное на работе "пожар" профессия у нас такая... 

А оказалось, что попала в аварию и... на пути в институт Склифасовского...

----------


## Татьянка

> Позавчера... я не мог дождаться звонка от близкого человека, наверное устала, наверное приехала домой и легла спать, а может наверное на работе "пожар" профессия у нас такая... 
> 
> А оказалось, что попала в аварию и... на пути в институт Склифасовского...


 :Tu:  :flower:  всё будет хорошо....

----------


## Skadi

> ...
> Позавчера... я не мог дождаться звонка от близкого человека, наверное устала, наверное приехала домой и легла спать, а может наверное на работе "пожар" профессия у нас такая... 
> 
> А оказалось, что попала в аварию и... на пути в институт Склифасовского...


[IMG]http://*********ru/409886.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*Skade*,



> родители её и бросили....
> отдав в детский дом.....она теперь получается сирота при живых родителях.......выросла в детдоме 
> и из него поступила в колледж...вот такая судьба!


Я очень рад что её сердце не окаменело после таких уроков жизни, а вылилось в прекрасный родник поэзии! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Не убивай меня, пожалуйста,
Своими серыми глазами.
Тоска по сердцу растекается
Реками боли и слезами.

Не предавай меня, пожалуйста,
Чужих не делай сказок былью.
Пусть не тебе они раскаются,
Пусть наше “есть” не станет “были”.

Не забывай меня, пожалуйста,
Пусть мое имя станет вечностью.
Я крылья  заняла у аиста -
Лечу-лечу по звездной млечности...

Не заставляй меня, пожалуйста,
Любить других, в тебя не веря.
Обиды быстро забываются,
Моей – всего одна неделя…
_

_*****
Я ушла. Прости, пожалуйста.
Я же этому сама не рада.
Мои мысли в небе разлетаются,
Я – лишь образ маскарада.

Я совсем  ненастоящая -
Героиня глупой пьесы.
Мишура на мне блестящая
И итоги мега-стресса.

Я сижу, обняв колени,
В глубине моей реальности -
Разукрашенные стены 
И стремленье к уникальности.
_

_*****
Я забуду

Я одна в этом солнечном мире.
Пусть вокруг миллионы  людей,
Меня темное что-то накрыло…
Ни надежд, ни любви, ни идей.

Машинальные хмурые утра...
 Закрываю глаза и молчу -
“Жанна Д’Арк”, “Идиот”, ”Камасутра”…
Я теперь даже книг не хочу.

Не хочу ничего. Отрицанье
Всех, всего и самой себя.
Губы, руки, волос касанья…
Я смогу, я забуду тебя.
_
*Добавлено через 3 часа 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/433426.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/426258.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Натаха Шмель

мдаа..это уже не комерция, это жизненно и очень глубоко!!!Браво автору :flower: , спасибо Оле за знакомство :flower: !!!Читаю все стихи и жалею, что они короткие, а так хочется что-то положить на музыку и сделать песню в свой альбом :Tu: !!!Жду продолжения, прекрасно :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

*А вот мне принципиально хочется подлить немного дёгтя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Полностью согласен с 
*Натаха Шмель*, по поводу размера, но... Проблема не в этом...
Слишком много поэзии про любовь!!! Я изначально не очень положительно отношусь к этой теме, если её много!!! Тема избитая и очень хочется её разбавить!!! А то складывается такое ощущение, что читаешь один большой стих, в котором поломан ритм!!! И если сказать словами Евтушенка (дословно) что каждый поэт должен хотя бы что-то попытаться принести нового!!! Из стихов, которые были выписаны ещё в другой теме видно, что Диана может и хотелось бы, что бы этого "может" было больше!!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Саша,не всё,что написанно можно отнести к стихам.
Что то можно отнести и к прозе.

----------


## smychok

*Anastasia102*, я прекрасно всё понимаю))))
 Но... Просили честно:wink: 
Мне почему-то кажется, что ты меня поняла (но это будет наш маленький секрет)

----------


## aigul

[QUOTE=smychok]...
Позавчера... я не мог дождаться звонка от близкого человека, наверное устала, наверное приехала домой и легла спать, а может наверное на работе "пожар" профессия у нас такая... 

А оказалось, что попала в аварию и... на пути в институт Склифасовского...[/

QUOTE]
Это правда? Саша! даже не знаю что сказать! Уверена все будет хорошо!

----------


## smychok

> Это правда? Саша! даже не знаю что сказать! Уверена все будет хорошо!
> __________________


*aigul*,
 Всё будет хорошо!!! 
Спасибо... Сегодня проапперировали...

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
Сочувствую.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*Skade*,
Сочувствую и Вам,и позвольте выразить Вам восхищение и сказать спасибо за всё,что Вы делаете для людей и для Поэзии.
А стихи очень хороши,такие  женственные... 
Вот это понравилось особенно:


> Лишь только ангелам известно,
> Как крылья могут стать обузой,
> И то, что в небе тоже тесно,
> Тоскливо и до боли грустно.
> Когда нет рядом нашей части,
> Когда слезой обиды тушим
> И думаем: не в нашей власти
> Мир сделать хоть на йоту лучше.
> Но мы способны на свершенья,
> ...


и здесь достаточно напряжения чтобы стать припевом рок-баллады:



> Я слушаю сердца пожары,
> Я пью кровь побед до дна,
> Я плачу под струны гитары
> О том, что  повсюду  одна.
> Я, может, достойна счастья,
> А, может, я просто бред?..
> Ты знаешь, в твоей лишь власти
> Сказать моей боли - «НЕТ»!


Молодец,Диана,так держать! :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*oskar_65*,самый пожар цитировали))))))))))

----------


## oskar_65

> самый пожар


Я бы немного иначе выразил сию поэтическую метафору:rolleyes::biggrin:
Ну,за понимание! :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

_*****
Без тебя

Ты уже не смеешься рядом,
Моих писем совсем не ждешь.
Объедаюсь я шоколадом
И терплю окружающих ложь.

Твое имя, теперь чужое,
Не с моих срывается губ.
Утром солнышко золотое
Превращается в мутный куб._

_*****
Я мысли пакую в слова,
Распихиваю по фразам.
Полна моя голова.
…на джинсах любимых стразы.
Мой разум не смеет молчать,
Тихонько клёпаю строчки.
Мой кот очень любит ворчать…
А я мечтаю о дочке.
_

_*****
Идет надоевший снег...
Жизнь - кадр плохой мелодрамы.
Некуда делать побег,
От сердца остались граммы.
Я вечность люблю тебя -
Банальная вера в счастье.
Оборваны все якоря,
Корабль затонул в ненастье.
Я сделаю все не так,
Как в добрых нелепых романах:
Возьму ярко-синий лак,
Замажу свои им раны
И плюну на то, что тебе
С другой не достигнуть рая,
«Good bye» прошепчу тебе
И улыбнусь, умирая._

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Skade*,
Талант, что тут скажешь... Нет слов.
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Второй день захожу в эту УДИВИТЕЛЬНУЮ тему и каждый раз отдыхаю душой. Спасибо тебе, Дианка! И Оле огромная благодарность. :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

_*****
В молчанье неба облака плывут.
Я на траве. За ними наблюдаю.
По щиколотке муравьи ползут,
Я их гоню - они меня кусают.

Мне так спокойно. Я совсем одна.
Под нос себе мурлычу, улыбаясь,
И пью улыбку воздуха до дна,
И каждой каплей лета наслаждаюсь.
_
_*****
Новая песня звенит,
Солнце волнует лучами,
Путь в неизвестность открыт -
Друг, пошагали с нами!!!
Нам для веселья одно –
Молодость наша и сила.
В нас все, что есть, влюблено -
Звезды нам путь открыли._

_*****
Я стою над твоею могилой
В ярком, полным веселия, дне
И я вою, как волки не выли
При огромной сырной луне.

Мне не больно – это иное,
Что постичь невозможно живым.
Я лишь горсточки пепла стою,
Раз ты смог умереть молодым.
_
_Ребята, спасибо всем огромное за все ваши отзывы!
От Дианы всем - большой привет!_

----------


## Татьянка

:Ok:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Дианка в центре
_

[IMG]http://*********ru/451907.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> В молчанье неба облака плывут.
> Я на траве. За ними наблюдаю.
> По щиколотке муравьи ползут,
> Я их гоню - они меня кусают.
> 
> Мне так спокойно. Я совсем одна.
> Под нос себе мурлычу, улыбаясь,
> И пью улыбку воздуха до дна,
> И каждой каплей лета наслаждаюсь.


Вот сейчас бы лето... Я даже готов терпеть муравьёв))))

----------


## Skadi

> Вот сейчас бы лето... Я даже готов терпеть муравьёв))))


_Саш, это к тому, что не всё о любви_

----------


## smychok

Оля, я прекрано всё понял))
Я и до этого знал, что не всё о любви...

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, я прекрано всё понял))
> Я и до этого знал, что не всё о любви...


_Кстати, тебе персональное "спасибо" от Дианы - ты знаешь, почему_

----------


## smychok

)))
Спасибо)))
Догадываюсь...

----------


## Skadi

> Спасибо)))
> Догадываюсь...


_ЧУдно_ 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
_А это одна из фотографий с нашей поездки в монастырь, куда я возила свою группу.
Вон Диана - осталась очень довольна поездкой!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/393539.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Элла

Оленька,не забрасывай темку..............

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька,не забрасывай темку..............


_Спасибо.........._

----------


## yozhik67

> Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.
> Никогда не верну тебя.


Есть что-то и в моменте расставания,
Когда за ощущением беды,
Всегда найдётся место ожиданию
Лишь для тебя летящей вниз звезды.

----------


## Skadi

_Рассекретилась даль,
В голубое плеснув изумрудом,
Поманила мечтой
Бело-розовых крыльев ветров,
Заарканила сетью
Золотисто-лучистого чуда
И наполнила песней
Мою душу до самых краёв!_

----------


## Очарование

> Рассекретилась даль,
> В голубое плеснув изумрудом,
> Поманила мечтой
> Бело-розовых крыльев ветров,
> Заарканила сетью
> Золотисто-лучистого чуда
> И наполнила песней
> Мою душу до самых краёв!


очень романтично... :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

*Skade*, передайте, пожалуйста, Диане:

...Это только время
Властвует над всем:
Прорастает семя
Сквозь могильный тлен,
Пропадают реки 
В темноте веков...
Даже человеки,
Потеряв любовь,
Мучаются, плачут
И... смеются вновь.

----------


## Skadi

*С разрешения Дианы помещаю здесь стихи ещё одного нашего студента-колясочника - 
**Мешкова Дениса*.
Он, как и Диана, начал писать их ещё в детском доме. Денис - лауреат и дипломант многих конкурсов 
и фестивалей детско-юношеского и студенческого творчества.

*Жизнь*

_Жизнь - это медленное пламя,
Которое горит лишь раз,
Своими чудными дарами
Нас осыпает каждый час.
Жизнь - вся любовь!
К цветам и травам,
К дождю и снегу, 
К свету дня...
Кто скажет, по какому праву
Жизнь эта выбрала меня?
Как трудно мне, никто не знает...
И сколько скорби на плечах...
Но дивно музыка играет
В её не гаснущих лучах!

*****
Пусть говорят - я инвалид,
Но это для меня не важно.
Я, словно парусник бумажный,
Качаюсь на волнах обид.
Но я от жизни не бежал
И ни на чьём плече не плакал.
Я жизнь с надеждой принимал,
Как вечно суетный вокзал.
О, люди, обращаюсь к вам:
Ведь вы, порою, так жестоки!
Не от того ли одиноки
И меры вашим нет слезам?_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Денис Мешков:

Но как ты смела, мать родная,
Ребёнка бросить своего?
В чужие руки, в дом казённый...
И неужели всё равно?!
Как будет жить он там, страдая,
Без детской радости души...
Вы всякий раз его лишали
Кусочка счастья и любви...
Но он пока не понимает,
Как будет с ним жестока жизнь,
Жестока и неумолима...
Судьба дала ему урок.
Теперь от точно знает то,
Что он - не "маменькин" сынок!_

----------


## Skadi

_С разрешения Дианы, хочу поместить здесь кое-что из её прозы. Думаю, что это ни в коей мере не помешает поэзии, но, возможно, станет милым штрихом, открывая для нас новые оттенки удивительных качеств души людей, которые ежедневно борются со своим недугом..._

*"Ангел улетел..."*

Мы так мало внимания обращаем на красоту, которая нас окружает…  Мы живем, мы стремимся к каким-то важным целям, тратим время на дела, кажущиеся нам жизненно важными… Но наступает момент и  мы ощущаем пустоту… Пустоту, рождающую боль. В такие моменты начинается жалость к себе, нелепые обиды на судьбу, разочарование в себе, в окружающем нас мире. Боль всегда имеет причину, но не всегда про  эту причину мы можем кому то сказать.
     Так бывает со многими, так было и с теми, о ком я хочу рассказать.


*СВЕТА*

      Светлана… Нежное, светлое, ангельски легкое впечатление оставляла эта девушка у людей. Её любили за красоту (я улыбаюсь, вспоминая её смущение от вполне заслуженных комплиментов),  легкое, искрометное чувство юмора и  доброту. В последнем качестве не было ничего общего с мягкотелостью, ею нельзя было пользоваться, злоупотреблять, но оно никогда не проходило мимо  страждущих и нуждающихся. 
       И вот перед нами картина: эта девушка стоит на мосту и вглядывается в темную воду, будто ищет там что-то, будто пытается понять… На ее лице смешанное выражение отчаяния, потерянности и еще чего-то такого, что заставляет испытывать к ней жалость. Такое выражение бывает у ребенка, нечаянно заблудившегося, ищущего родителей.  Но у детей в таких случаях в глазах можно отыскать лучики надежды, они всегда есть. Светины же глаза были наполнены невыносимой безысходной тоской, казалось, в ее душе нет больше места для надежды.
       А где то далеко был свет… Но для нее это было уже не важно. 


*МАРК*

      Марк – поэт, хотя это и не стало его профессией, зато это было его сущностью. Он воспринимал жизнь не так, как все. Он мог поймать мечту в радуге, отражающейся на блестящей поверхности машины. Он мог оплакивать разбитый стакан, лишь потому, что из него он впервые выпил чай, приготовленный его любимой женой. И именно ему суждено было обрести и потерять ангела. 
     Марк вглядывался в дождливую темноту за окном. Господи, кто же придумал, что мужчины не плачут? За окном лил дождь и его лицо, отражающееся в темном стекле, будто умывали слезы. Слезы боли, раскаяния, любви… Да мало ли причин было у него для слез! Он знал, что слезы пройдут, оставляя жгучую боль. Не все раны лечит время.

*ВЛЮБЛЕННЫЕ*

       Амиру было всего 17.  Но судьба. Поверьте, такое количество несчастий нечасто выпадает на долю даже тех людей, которые прожили длинную, полную событий жизнь. Но этот человек, несмотря на юность и тяжелую жизнь, умел улыбаться, смотреть людям в глаза и быть счастливым от простых человеческих радостей. 

     Это  было обычное знакомство по Интернету. Переписка по чату, чувство пустоты друг без друга, любовь.  
         Правда, был один интересный пунктик с его стороны: он был несколько нетрадиционной ориентации.  Но это было объяснимо одним печальным фактом, который отразился на его сексуальных наклонностях. 
         Амир  рос в то время, когда в его стране шли военные действия, так вышло, что маленький мальчик был изнасилован одним из тех солдат, которые оккупировали город. Ужасный, чудовищный факт на всю жизнь оставил след в душе ребенка и со временем превратился в то, что принято называть гомосексуализмом.
          Многие спросят о том, как же молодой человек с такими наклонностями смог испытывать чувства любви к девушке. Я лишь улыбнусь в ответ, так как мне и самой интересно было бы узнать ответ на этот вопрос. 
           Любовь понятие настолько необъяснимое, что многие поступки и события, вызванные ей порой недоступны  человеческому пониманию.  
             Им хотелось быть вместе, начать жизнь вдвоем, воплотить в реальность все мечты, к которым они так долго рвались всей душой, но между ними были километры расстояния и тонны причин, мешающих даже просто встретиться.
               Но  они любили, и сквозь призму этих чувств и горе было не горем, и реки разлук ручьями слез счастья, и все причины временными неурядицами. Влюбленные порой так слепы…


*МАРК*


                - Господи, да куда же он делся? – отчаяние в голосе, раздражение, злость. Он метался по дому, словно раненное животное. Марк впервые был один. Анна уехала после развода с детьми к матери, но ему было плевать, одно сейчас важно – ОН. Но он исчез, уехал в свою страну, не хотел разрушать их семью (бред, давно не было никакой семьи), не хотел делать больно Анне. Но Амир уехал, а семья была уже разрушена, даже ангельски нежное и любящее сердце его жены было не способно на то, чтобы дом снова наполнился тем теплом любви, которое для семьи важнее, чем кусок хлеба на столе или теплые стены.

                    Марк увидел Амира, когда ездил в его страну для того, чтобы снять репортаж о военных действиях идущих в ней. Репортаж был снят, собранные сумки стояли в холле гостиницы, если можно было назвать это полуразрушенное здание таким лестным для него словом, семь часов до взлета самолета. Вышел покурить на улицу и увидел красоту… для каждого из нас красотой является то, что дарит нам блаженство от созерцания. Именно блаженство чувствовал Марк, всматриваясь в изумрудные глаза мальчишки, стоявшего неподалеку. Укол в сердце, легкое головокружение, состояние подобное тому, что бывает у человека, который мгновение назад очнулся после спасения из воды. 


                         -   Эй, подойди-ка…
                         -   Что вам надо? 
                         -    Не бойся, я тебе денег дам. – Воистину деньги испокон  веков являются языком, на котором можно договориться с кем угодно и о чем угодно. Мальчик подошел (серцебиение усилилось. Да что творится?!).  – У тебя есть дом?  Ты хочешь есть?
                         -     Нет. Хочу.  – Во взгляде подростка читалось недоверие, страх, в тоже время желание верить и любопытство.
                         -     Я скоро улетаю. Хочешь со мной? У тебя будет дом и все, что хочешь.
                         -     Зачем вам это? – И тут произошло нечто неожиданное: парнишка бросился на землю возле ног Марка и начал рыдать. В этих звуках была боль, недетская тоска, усталость, которую не способны вынести детские плечи. Мужчина подхватил мальчишку на руки и понес в свой номер, он чувствовал эту обезоруживающую боль, он был готов взять ее себе, лишь бы знать, что это бремя не лежит на плечах ангела с изумрудными глазами. 

                          Отнес ангела в номер, дал горячего чая и таблетку успокоительного со снотворным. Уложил в постель. Решение пришло само собой. За шесть часов сделал с помощью местных умельцев (и почти всей оставшейся наличности) документы, все необходимое, чтобы взять мальчика с собой. Коллегам, которые были с ним в командировке, не моргнув глазом, рассказал душещипательную историю о чудом найденном в этой забытой богом стране двоюродном брате, пропавшем три года назад без вести. Все это было до того странно и не похоже  на то, что можно назвать реальностью, что толка испытывать удивление просто не было.  
                            Самолет доставил команду репортеров и мальчика в их родную страну. Марк успел объяснить ангелу, что берет его в семью, что скажет всем, что он его двоюродный брат и что первым делом Амиру надо пройти обследование в больнице. Эти простые вещи помогли найти двум людям точку соприкосновения и позволили им присмотреться к своим новым, довольно неожиданным, ролям.


*АМИР*

                              Амиру было тогда всего пятнадцать лет. Он с благодарностью и без лишних вопросов принял этот подарок судьбы. Марк узнал обо всех его несчастьях, о потере семьи, о том, что солдаты за кусок хлеба насиловали подростка, о том, что мальчик все же остался, несмотря ни на что, вполне адекватным, умным и интересным человечком. Семья Марка приняла ангела с открытой душой, он почувствовал заботу и тепло.  

                               Спустя некоторое время, отношения между Марком и Амиром стали очень теплыми и переросли в сексуальную связь. Марк хотел обладать ангелом полностью, и его душой, и его телом, а Амир смог ответить на его странную любовь своими полу детскими, полу взрослыми  чувствами, замешанными на благодарности, удивлении, восхищении и целым невообразимом мире ярких, сверкающих эмоций. Все было тайно и это делало их отношения еще интереснее, а чувства еще острее. 

                    Амира все устраивало до того момента, как он познакомился в Интернете со Светой. Этот момент совпал с тем фактом, что Марк решил рассказать своей жене о любви к Амиру и попросить развод. Ангел был категорически против и его все чаще  стали посещать мысли об уезде на родину и встрече со Светой.  Он был уверен, что не имеет права быть камнем раздора в этой прекрасной семье. Много выстрадав за свою короткую жизнь, юноша понял, что должен во что бы то ни стало беречь людей, которые подарили ему частицы своих душ. Любовь к Марку много значила в его жизни, но счастье его семьи было несоизмеримо дороже. Амир решил лететь в день своего совершеннолетия. Благо, что за три года жизни в чужой стране на его банковском счету, открытом Марком и его женой (они взяли над ним опекунство), скопилась приличная сумма, достаточная, чтобы купить какое то жилье и жить без нужды до того время, как появится работа.   Марку он не сказал, боялся его реакции, деньги помогла снять Анна. Все было решено и оставалось лишь немного подождать. Ожидание обычно бывает тягостным, но Амир умел ждать. К тому же каждый вечер, сидя за компьютером, он чувствовал неземную нежность к девушке, которая набирала текст, высвечивающийся на его экране и согревающий его своим невообразимым теплом и лаской.  

*ПЕРЕПИСКА*

С: Привет, родной!
А: Привет, солнце! Извини, что не вышел на связь вчера, Интернет глючил.
С: Ничего, я так и поняла. Здорово, что ты сейчас  тут. Я очень рада и. . . скучала, скучала, скучала. . .
А: Я тоже скучал очень, моя сладкая! Знаешь, солнце, я купил билет. Завтра вылетаю, скоро услышимся.
С: Уоу! Здорово! Я ,кажется, сейчас сойду с ума от радости! Сразу, как прилетишь, звони, я  уже в нетерпении, хочу услышать твой голос.
А: Зайка, я сейчас дам тебе номер своего друга, кинь на него смс со своим номером, я прилечу – позвоню тебе. Я сам уже жду не дождусь, когда услышу твой голосок, ангелочек мой любимый.
С : Хорошо, милый!
А: Я пойду, малыш. Надо вещи собрать. Не скучай, солнышко, завтра уже будем разговаривать. Пока, малышка. Добрых и сладких снов тебе!
С:  И тебе сладких снов, мой яркий лучик солнца! Удачного полета и. . . помни обо мне. Пока.


*СВЕТА*


          Света улыбалась. Еще два дня и она услышит своего котенка в телефонной трубке. Она кружилась по своей комнате в танце безудержной радости. Ее глаза светились светом неземной любви и надеждой. Девушка выглядела счастливой.



*ЗВОНОК*


         Амир уже три дня не появлялся на связи. Три долгих дня. . .  что же делать?  Света не находила себе места. Пыталась дозвониться по тому номеру, который дал ей котенок, но безуспешно. Попытка, еще попытка. . . трубка не издает даже гудков. Девушка решила попробовать последний раз. Наконец то ей повезло: гудки ворвались в тишину ее одинокой комнаты.
          Мужской голос ответил:    
         - Алло.
         - Алло, здравствуйте, мне нужен Амир.
         В трубке повисла напряженная тишина, пугающая своей неизвестностью.
          - Алло, вы друг Амира? Ответьте! Пожалуйста!
           Спустя секунды, показавшиеся невыносимой вечностью, сдавленный голос в трубке произнес: 
          - Самолет разбился.

           Трубку кинули, оставив Свету умирать от чувства, разрывающего ее грудь болью. Надежды больше не было. 
……………………………………………………………………………..   


*А где то плакал мужчина. . . он потерял ангела.*

----------


## Элла

> "Ангел улетел..."


*Оленька,еще.......................*

----------


## Skadi

*Элла*,
*Эллочка, с удовольствием! Диана как раз сегодня передала мне новое из своей прозы :smile:*

*ЛОЛА И КИТ*

     Я с детства любила писать. Все события моей жизни находили отражение в дневниках, но то о чем я хочу поведать сейчас, произошло два года назад, и лишь сейчас ко мне пришла готовность выразить на бумаге то, воспоминание о чем до сих пор терзает мое сердце. 
      Теперь мне уже не верится, что каких-то два года назад я не была скромной деревенской учительницей, не занималась в свободное время на собственном огороде, а именовалась гордым словом москвичка, преподавала русский язык и литературу в одной из столичных школ и была классным руководителем у прекрасных детей, двух из которых уже нет. Как нет покоя моей душе. Даже слез нет. Осталась только боль.

         Время летит дерзкой стрелой, его движение неумолимо несет нас вперед, открывая перед нами все новые и новые двери. Становясь старше, начинаешь понимать, что многие наши понятия о правде, любви, дружбе, добре, зле и многом другом относительны. Мир не черно-белый. Он состоит из миллионов различных оттенков. Поэтому нам трудно судить о чем-то однозначно.
           Еще совсем недавно мне легко было поделить людей на просто плохих и просто хороших. Теперь я стала понимать, что идеальных людей нет, как нет (по крайней мере, я таких не встречала) абсолютных подлецов. Каждый человек подобен головоломке: попадаются легкие, которых можно понять, а, поняв полюбить или возненавидеть без особого труда; есть же такие, общаясь с которыми годами, так и не поймешь, что это за человек: искренние или поддельные чувства  выражают его улыбки, взгляды и поступки вообще.
             Лола относилась скорее ко второй группе людей, чем к первой. Эту красивую и умную девушку до конца понять не мог никто. Да, честно говоря, никто и не пытался, всем было достаточно того минимума, который девочка позволяла видеть. Мы, учителя, знали Лолу как примерную способную ученицу и спортсменку. Подруги как немного замкнутую, но отзывчивую девушку. Родители видели в ней послушную и любящую дочь. Лола была гордостью семьи, лишь одно беспокоило ее мать: девочка никогда, ни разу в жизни не прибегала к ней за помощью. Даже будучи пятилетней малышкой, она сносила обиды, не подав вида, не проронив слезинки. Мать узнавала о неприятностях дочери лишь спустя время. Бывало, что соседка приходила извиниться за то, что  ее сын порвал лолин рюкзак или отец какого-нибудь сорванца приносил отобранную у  Лолы куклу. Людей удивляло, что стоящая напротив них женщина даже не понимает о чем идет речь. Анна Владимировна, так звали мать Лолы, пыталась поговорить об этом с дочерью, когда та подросла, но девушка, нежно обняв маму, всегда говорила одно и тоже:
           - Я очень люблю тебя, мамочка.
           - Но я тоже очень тебя люблю и не могу не волноваться! – восклицала женщина со слезами на глазах. – Ты у нас одна, я не хочу, чтобы с тобой что-нибудь случилось!
            На что дочь с недетской серьезностью отвечала:
            - Я очень люблю тебя, поэтому не хочу огорчать.
             Обняв мать еще нежнее и крепче, Лола обычно давала понять, что разговор окончен. Анна Владимировна же, хоть и беспокоилась, но, как человек по своей натуре очень мягкий, не решалась расспрашивать более настойчиво.
              Секретами своими Лола не делилась ни с кем, зато друзья ее знали, что никто не сохранит тайну лучше, чем она. 


                     На тот момент, о котором я хочу рассказать, Лола училась в девятом классе, ей было пятнадцать лет. Выглядела девочка немного старше своих лет. Правильные черты лица обычно освещала задумчивая улыбка, которую украшали милые ямочки на нежно-розовых щечках. Если выражаться языком поэтов, заря просыпалась на ее ланитах. Темно-русые слегка вьющиеся волосы свободной волной спадали с ее хрупких плеч до самого пояса, иногда она убирала их в хвост, обнажая свою красивую шею. Талия и грудь были уже в той поре того прекрасного расцвета, когда девчонки смотрят с завистью, а мальчишки с восхищением. Своими достоинствами юная красавица не кичилась, а все восхищенные комплименты и завистливые насмешки принимала одинаково – с достоинством. 
                         Еще, когда Лола училась в седьмом классе, у нее появилась тень. Первого сентября его привели в школу, в класс, где им предстояло учиться вместе. Вместе… когда взгляды детей встретились впервые, Лола улыбнулась ему такой простой и светлой улыбкой, как улыбалась всем чем-либо приятным ей людей.  В его же взгляде  вспыхнула тысяча огней, таких ярких и страстных, какие только можно увидеть в глазах романтически настроенного юноши, созерцающего наяву, созданный за время  ночных бессонных мечтаний идеал. Никита ни разу не высказывался о своих чувствах прямо, но они и не подлежали сомнениям. В любое время года, несмотря ни на какие болезни, погоду и даже запреты родителей, Кит каждое утро ждал с букетом цветов около дверей подъезда ее появления. Сперва Лола сердилась. Потом стала смущаться и, наконец, привыкла и стала отвечать на его немое обожание благодарностью.
           Никита или, как звали его друзья, Кит являл собой  образ, сперва подростка, а потом юноши с очень приятной внешностью, правда, слегка испорченную взглядом, который  практически  всегда выражал превосходство над тем, на кого он был направлен. Исключением были только две персоны, одной из которых была, конечно же Лола, а другой мама Никиты. Влюбляющиеся в Никиту девчонки, идеализировали его, создавая в своем воображении образ (по чести сказать, весьма небезосновательно), схожий с образом Печорина в »Герое нашего времени», только с акцентом на большую гуманность. К этому добавлю лишь одно: о Никите можно было смело сказать, что он настоящий. Вообще, почему Лола отвечала ему только дружеской взаимностью, было ее очередной загадкой.


       Чтобы приоткрыть завесу над одной из тайн Лолы и подвести свой рассказ к основному событию, я опишу разговор, который к моему стыду, подслушала и подсмотрела. Он происходил между нашей героиней и взрослым (35 лет, владелец парфюмерного магазина, красавец. Ах, да, чуть не забыла, теперь уже мой бывший муж) мужчиной.

          -  Лола, тебе лучше не приходить больше ко мне. -  Руки лихорадочно теребят связку ключей, взгляд не на нее, а в сторону.
          -  Почему? Что случилось? Целый год нам было хорошо вместе. Что может помешать продолжаться нашей  сказке дальше? – В глазах вопрос и слезы, готовые пролиться в любую минуту. Нервно покусывает губы,  признак непонимания или раздражения.
          -    Знаешь, ты совсем еще ребенок и  многого не понимаешь…
           Лола перебивает:
          -     Зачем ты так? Ведь  прекрасно знаешь, что я все понимаю. К чему     этот нелепый разговор?  Не честнее ли просто сказать, что я тебе больше не нужна? Неужели ты думаешь, что я настолько наивна, что поверю в какие то там взрослые причины?
            Он подходит к Лоле. Губы привычно (будто касаясь губами не девушки, а стакана с водой) целуют ее, а руки погружаются в волны распущенных волос. Отстраняясь:
             - Ты умный и добрый малыш, но я действительно не хочу продолжать наши отношения. Единственное о чем я тебя прошу: как раньше, так и впредь никто ничего не должен о нас знать.
              Хлопнула дверь, стук каблуков и его шепот в тишине:
              - Ей так будет лучше. – Обхватив голову руками, прижался к стене и заплакал. – Лола, девочка моя, прости.
                В тот момент он и догадываться не мог, инициатором какой трагедии стал.

                  Кит, как обычно, стоял в ожидании около ее подъезда. Лола подбежала к нему, не сказав ни слова, закинула руки на плечи и стала целовать. Первой мыслью опешившего Никиты было то, что этот долгожданный поцелуй не похож ни на один другой, ни одна девушка до сих пор так (совсем по-взрослому, страстно, вкладывая в это всю душу) его не целовала. Потом он поразился тому, сколько боли было в ее порыве. Эта боль ранила его. Никита (одному Господу известно чего это ему стоило) отстранился. 
                     - Лола, что с тобой?

                        - Кит! – Слезы катились по ее щекам. Никита впервые видел ее накрашенной, тушь оставляло ядовито-черные следы на ее коже. – Мне очень плохо! Я не хочу больше жить! – Ее губы, в перерыве между отрывистыми, взахлеб фразами, скользнули по его щеке, шее… - Пойдем со мной.  – Взгляд девушки устремился ввысь четырнадцатиэтажки, в которой она жила. Она потянула юношу за рукав, Кит все понял, но не убрал руку, а лишь посмотрел с тем обожанием, которое стало смыслом его жизни

               Мой язык слишком скуден, чтобы всю трагичность сцены, которая последовала далее. В газетах же было написано примерно так:»Ужасная трагедия произошла вечером 21 октября на улице Сенцова. Пятнадцатилетние подростки спрыгнули с крыши четырнадцатиэтажного дома. Прибывшие на место врачи установили, что смерть наступила мгновенно у обоих. Родственники и друзья погибших не знают, что могло послужить причиной для такого отчаянного поступка… «
                 Эту причину знаю только я. И он. Но он, как и вся моя прежняя жизнь, остался в прошлом, оставив мне только любовь… и боль за них.

----------

мисс Татьяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Элла

*Skade*,



> ЛОЛА И КИТ


от рассказа,по мне пошли мурашки на прогулку..............................жду еще прозы...........

*Диана,ты УМНИЧКА!!!*

----------


## Skadi

> от рассказа,по мне пошли мурашки на прогулку..............................жду еще прозы...........


*ДИАНА БЕЛЕНКОВА*

*ПО УЛИЦЕ БЕЖИТ МАЛЬЧИШКА…*

Будильник уже целую минуту нарушал утреннюю тишину комнаты своим назойливым дребезжанием. Лекс все не просыпался. Ему снилось, что он сидит в классе и радуется звонку, который известил класс о начале перемены и избавил наконец-то от всезнающей, надоедливой математички.
                   На перемене можно свободно смотреть на Нее, даже заговорить о чем-то…  но почему же звонок не умолкает? Ее лицо становится расплывчатым, по классу едет непонятно откуда взявшийся мотоцикл… Уф! Да это же сон! Лекс с трудом отрывает голову от подушки и снова опускает ее. Нет! Сегодня идти в школу нет никакого смысла: там снова Она и, черт возьми, опять эти затмения.
                      Встал, умылся и, зайдя на кухню, сел. Есть совсем не хотелось. Не хотелось вообще ничего. К ощущению пустоты примешивалось удовлетворение оттого, что он был один и никто не станет надоедать с расспросами. Но все же пустота давила. Решил выйти на улицу, вынести мусор.
                        Около мусорного контейнера стояла знакомая бабулька. В ее руках был пакет, наполовину наполненный пустыми бутылками. Но «улов», видимо, не устраивал пожилую женщину, и она сосредоточенно высматривала, не видно ли где еще поблескивания выброшенной стеклотары.
                          - Здрасьте, Софь Палн!
                          - Здравствуй, Лешенька! Все один? Родите ли то еще не приехали из командировки
                          - Не приехали, Софь Палн. – Лекс нахмурился. Не понятно от чего, то ли солнце слишком ярко светило, то ли мысли не очень веселые бродили в его голове.
                          - А ты чего смурной то такой? Случилось что?
                          Лексу не хотелось разговаривать, но ответить надо было хотя бы из вежливости.
                           - В школу не пошел сегодня.
                           - Почему? Уроки не выучил или обидел кто-то?
                           - Да нет… Просто не могу я учиться!
                           - Неужто заболел? – ахнула старушка.
                           - Нет, не то. – Вдруг его словно прорвало. Да и немудрено, ведь долгие месяцы Лекс даже от самого себя прятал эти чувства, а потом удивлялся и не мог понять, что же так томит его и не дает покоя. – Девчонка одна со мной учится. Девчонка, как девчонка. Не пойму, что со мной! Пишу - строчки перед глазами расплываются - вижу Ее. Читаю – все мысли на Нее сворачивают. Злюсь на Нее ни за что, гадостей наговорю, а потом сам чуть не плачу, так мне за Нее обидно. А она не обижается. Только посмотрит на меня так, будто я ей чужой и отвернется. А я… - Лексу вдруг стало неудобно, что он чужому человеку выкладывает самое сокровенное.
                                - Это любовь! – констатировала Софья, Павловна пошла прочь, позвякивая пакетом со стеклотарой.
                                - И, правда, любовь. – Подумал и чуть не сказал вслух Лекс, ошарашенный таким простым объяснением своих мучений. Ему вдруг стало так легко, и он поспешил домой, чтобы быстрее собраться в школу. Время еще было.

                                  По улице бежал мальчишка. Он улыбался всему вокруг от своего негаданного счастья. Ведь он бежал к Любимой!

----------


## Skadi

_Из новых стихов Дианы:

***
Темы из прошлого душу тревожат.
Много хорошего могло быть и может.
Маленькой девочке хочется лета,
Маленькой девочке холодно где-то.
Солнце не греет. Слезы с ресничек.
Нет у девчонки братьев сестричек.
Нету заботы ласковой мамы.
…в жизни у каждого есть свои драмы.
В жизни у каждого место есть горю.
Помнить все трудно… тяжко…не скрою.
Я лишь одно точно знаю: на свете 
С  мамами нужно быть маленьким детям._

[IMG]http://*********ru/470055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> ДИАНА БЕЛЕНКОВА
> 
> ПО УЛИЦЕ БЕЖИТ МАЛЬЧИШКА…


*
Очень вдохновенный рассказ! Милый, нежный.....юный...я поклонница таких добрых рассказов....Очень тронул, честно, сижу и не могу перестать улыбаться))))))))*

----------


## Skadi

> Очень вдохновенный рассказ! Милый, нежный.....юный...я поклонница таких добрых рассказов....Очень тронул, честно, сижу и не могу перестать улыбаться))))))))


_Машуль, у меня было такое же впечатление 
Дианка вообще очень солнечная девушка, любит общаться, шутить, у неё прекрасное чувство юмора! Каждый раз после общения с нею остаётся ощущение теплоты - удивительная девушка :smile:_

_Диана:

Твоего лица черты
Пусть сотрутся из памяти.
Пусть все девичьи мечты
Не тобою будут заняты.

Не подарены цветы.
Может лучше? Не завянут.
Твоего лица черты
Для кого-то ближе станут..._

----------


## smychok

> В жизни у каждого место есть горю.


Это точно.......



> С мамами нужно быть маленьким детям.


 Нечего возразить...

----------


## Skadi

_Диана:

Пусть кто-то говорит, что я плохая.
Пусть в моем сердце сотня свежих ран,
Пусть я не бес, но я и не святая,
А в голове - огромный таракан.

Я снег ловлю озябшими губами,
Морозный воздух легким дарит жизнь.
Я с Вами так люблю делиться снами 
И делать шаг…ну тот…который рысь.

А в дверь войдя, напиться поцелуем
И греть губами ваш замерзший рот.
Взгляд из-под ресниц как-будто протестует,
А возле ног - подстилкой белый кот.

Мой таракан внезапно исчезает.
Сердце нежных ангелов полно,
В свои покои только Вас пускает
И песни глупые поет оно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/503873.jpg[/IMG]
(Диана в моём кабинете сегодня)_

----------


## Tawarwaith

> *Диана*:
> А в дверь войдя, напиться поцелуем
> И греть губами ваш замерзший рот


А в дверь войдя, приникнуть поцелуем
К губам, что без моих - холодный лед!
И понимать: друг друга мы врачуем -
Тепло от сердца к сердцу перейдет!
 :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> ***
> Темы из прошлого душу тревожат.
> Много хорошего могло быть и может.
> Маленькой девочке хочется лета,
> Маленькой девочке холодно где-то.
> Солнце не греет. Слезы с ресничек.
> Нет у девчонки братьев сестричек.
> Нету заботы ласковой мамы.
> …в жизни у каждого есть свои драмы.
> ...



Считается, что слова серебро
Мы ценим меньше, чем молчанья злато.
Но так в душе слова кипят порой,
Что никакого золота не надо.

----------


## Skadi

_Эмоций столько в нас, порой!..
Невольно просят: "Песню спой!"_

[IMG]http://*********ru/489571.jpg[/IMG]

_Диана на сегодняшней репетиции!_

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> ЛОЛА И КИТ


Еще одно произведение искусства! Ах, как защемило сердце, прочтя конец рассказа! Как захотелось надавать тумаков этому распущенному и лживому палачу юных сердец! Жаль, что детское нежное сердце не ограждено от жестокости взрослых, жаль что оно не предупреждено о том, что несчатье может быть рядом...Как пошло мир раздирает тонкий свет безропотной наивности, вселенной в человека богом..............

----------


## Лев

> Эмоций столько в нас, порой!..
> Невольно просят: "Песню спой!"


Ссылку - в тему!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Ссылку - в тему!!!


_Лев, поясните, пожалуйста - Вы говорите о ссылке на что? :smile:

На сегодняшнем концерте в колледже
Диана читала стихотворение, которое выбрала сама. 
Она не помнит автора, но оно стоит того, чтоб его здесь поместить, 
тем более, в преддверие самого замечательного весеннего праздника:

Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Актриса,
Во мне сто лиц и тысяча ролей.
Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Царица,
Возлюбленная всех земных царей.
Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Рабыня,
Познавшая соленый вкус обид.
Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Пустыня,
Которая тебя испепелит.
Я - Женщина. Сильна я поневоле.
Но знаешь, даже если жизнь - борьба,
Я - Женщина, я слабая до боли.
Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Судьба.
Я - Женщина. Я - просто вспышка страсти,
Но мой удел - терпение и труд.
Я - Женщина. Я - то большое счастье,
Которое совсем не берегут.
Я - Женщина. И этим я опасна.
Огонь и лед навек во мне одной.
Я - Женщина, и, значит, я - Прекрасна
С младенчества до старости седой.
Я - Женщина, и в мире все дороги
Ведут ко мне, а не в какой-то Рим.
Я - Женщина, я избранная Богом,
Хотя уже наказанная им…
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/516213.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Оленька и Диана, от всего сердца с 8 Марта*:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька и Диана, от всего сердца с 8 Марта


_Спасибо, Машенька! 
Мы с Дианой тоже от всей души поздравляем тебя с самым замечательным весенним праздником и ... 
ещё вот этот рассказ Дианы, как подарок к 8 марта :smile:_

_ЛЮБИМОМУ

Зная, что ты есть, я обретаю смысл. Становлюсь не просто существом, выполняющим свой жизненный цикл, а Человеком. Просыпаясь, я думаю не о том, что сегодня принесет быт, что должна сделать на работе, чем покормить собаку.. нет. Каждое мое утро наполнено одухотворенной нежностью, принесенной сознанием того, что мы есть друг у друга. Мысли о тебе наполняют мое тело, разливаясь по каждой клетке, словно хороший коньяк…

          Люблю. Не цвет твоих глаз, не звук твоего голоса, без них я смогу, даже не то, что ты делаешь со мной, сводя с ума сладкой мукой соединения нашей духовной и физической близости, я люблю сам факт твоего существования. Для меня каждая мысль о том, что ты есть, почти физически ощутима, я знаю, какой она имеет запах, что смешано в сладости ее вкуса… люблю.

           Я знаю, как важна для нас внешность, знаю, как тебе нравится любоваться на изгибы моего обнаженного тела, но  я  благодарна, что моя сущность дороже для тебя моей оболочки.  Ведь ты полюбил меня, когда я не была еще Мисс идеальная внешность, а стояла перед тобой во всем своем нелепом ореоле Мисс гадкий утенок. Ты гладил мои запястья и смотрел, как на самое прекрасное творение природы. 

           Спасибо тебе, что ты не даришь мне цветы, которые не вырастил сам, спасибо, что носишь на руках ни тогда, когда нужно перенести меня через лужу, а тогда, когда чувствуешь, что соскучился по тяжести моего тела, спасибо, что, никого не стесняясь, при встрече целуешь мне не руку, а щиколотки, заставляя дрожать от смущения и счастья. Спасибо.

            Нет большего счастья, чем чувствовать себя любимой. Оно проигрывает лишь одному – счастью любить. 
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/484285.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Спасибо, Машенька! 
> Мы с Дианой тоже от всей души поздравляем тебя с самым замечательным весенним праздником и ... 
> ещё вот этот рассказ Дианы, как подарок к 8 марта 
> 
> ЛЮБИМОМУ


Спасибо))))) :flower: 
Очень замечательный, романтичный и весенний рассказ......Диана, я благодарна тебе, что ты подарила мне улыбку :flower:  Оленька, спасибо что донесла рассказ до поклонников :Ok:

----------


## yozhik67

Диана, 
*Skade*,
*Мария Круглецова*,
девчонки, девушки, женщины...


Смысл жизни – в самой жизни. Это значит:
Всё уже дано вам – не иначе.
Не ищите смысл жизни, а *живите* – 
Верьте, радуйтесь, надейтесь и любите.

----------


## Skadi

> *Смысл жизни – в самой жизни. Это значит:
> Всё уже дано вам – не иначе.
> Не ищите смысл жизни, а живите – 
> Верьте, радуйтесь, надейтесь и любите.*


_Согласна! 

Рассказ Дианы:

ТОЛЬКО ЖИВИ!

       У нее был летящий звенящий смех, он вселял, какую то светлую радость. Он до сих пор с ним, каждую секунду, каждый миг. Так же, как ее полные голубых гроз глаза и волосы, напоминающие сладкий горячий шоколад. Ему хотелось сделать ее счастливой, хотелось, чтобы смех жил в ней всегда. Но произошло не поправимое и этот смех умолк навечно. Он стал жить памятью, а вернее сказать перестал жить вовсе. Три месяца в пустой, хранящей ее запах квартире. Все чувства притупились, осталась боль. Боль стала смыслом его жизни. Он жил этой болью, боялся ее потерять, ведь это было единственное, что осталось от его девочки. Эта боль, будто жила в  нем, отдельным существом, спала, просыпалась, иногда мучила с  невыносимой жестокостью, иногда давала покой. Он не хотел другой жизни без нее, он хотел до конца жизни лежать с ее фотографией в руке и слушать свою боль. Никогда не вернется его жизнь, его сказочка, которая была такой нежной, такой маленькой. Он потерял ее. Машина, огромная, как древнее животное, раздавила ее тело. Это нежное тело, которое он так любил ласкать. Просто смотреть на него, нежно гладить, чувствовать тепло.
           Господи, прошу, верни хотя бы миг, хотя бы намек на ее присутствие. Он лежал на полу, читал ее письма и плакал:
          «Милый, это уже третье письмо, которое я пишу тебе за этот день. Я счастлива. Ты скоро будешь рядом. Мы не вместе уже три дня и я, кажется, теряю вкус к жизни. Даже немного плакала. Но ты ведь знаешь, какая я у тебя плакса. 
              Дела складываются отлично, почти все сделано. Это значит, что совсем скоро мы будем рядом.

                                                                              Скучаю. Твоя девочка   »

               Он читает и плачет, слезы мочат бумагу, размывая буквы, буквы, которые доставляли ему столько счастья. Он живет этой памятью, этим сном о прошлом и боится его потерять. Слишком сильно он страдает, слишком мало они успели дать друг другу, слишком страшно было вспоминать ее хрупкое тело, раздавленное огромным черным джипом. 
                  Лишь одно держало его в этой жизни… ее последние слова, которые слетели в ее последние минуты. После трех дней мучений. 
                    Врачи сразу сказали ему, что она умирает, а он лишь сидел рядом и тоже умирал. Он знал, что умрет вместе с ней, и она знала. Поэтому в самый последний момент она произнесла это. 
                      Зная, как сильно он ее любит, она была уверена, что без нее жизнь будет ему не нужна, просто потеряет всякий смысл и будет иметь хоть какую-то цену, только если она попросит. Собрав последние силы, приподняв голову с белоснежной больничной подушки, его девочка произнесла скорее сердцем, чем губами: « только живи…»
                         Ее не стало, но он обязан был остаться. И жизнь продолжалась…    
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/510910.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*yozhik67*,

Огромное спасибо :Oj:  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Рассказ Дианы:
> 
> ТОЛЬКО ЖИВИ!


Спасибо за еще один трепетный и чувственный рассказ! Сердце сжимается в конвульсиях...

----------


## Skadi

*Диана*

*Одиночество, как награда.
Отдых сладкий от мира людей.
Тишина, ничего не надо.
Звон будильника. . . Дерзкий злодей.*


_Л И М О Н Н А Я    С Е Н Ь О Р И ТА



     Бежать по бесконечным коридорам жизни,  путаться в их странном пересечении, видеть свет и лететь на него, словно обезумевший мотылек, чтобы в итоге обжечься. Смысл жизни? Нет!  Увольте! Лучше я лягу  под теплое одеяло и представлю себе море, мандариновый рай, где всегда нежно-бархатное лето… волны ласкают обнаженную кожу… закат так красив, он манит своими странно-нереальными красками… прибой приятной музыкой входит в размягченный разум… улыбаюсь. И не надо мне говорить, что я кому-то что-то должна. Засуньте все мои обязанности куда-нибудь за холодильник. Я и только я мечтаю под одеялом о море. Засыпаю. Мне снится очарование лета, солнце, лимоны… Я сеньорита в желтом платье. Мной все восхищаются, я дарю свет. Сладкий сок стекает с моих ярко-красных губ. Кожа пахнет дерзко-ванильно. Желание кружит голову.

          Ааааааааааа. Не могу сосредоточиться на желании. Что-то мешает. Хм. Будильник. Ааааааааааа. На работу! Аааааааааааааа. Верните мне море!

           Вдох-выдох. Вдох-выдох. Пробежка до раковины, чтобы умыться - единственное физическое упражнение, на которое хватает силы воли.  В награду за столь неимоверные усилия над собственным организмом - два бутерброда из всего, что попало под руку. Все. День начался.

            А на улице моросил противный осенний дождь. Солнечная сказка осталась во сне. Сеньорита, прекрасная, загадочная, желанная, к сожалению, тоже осталось в ночной иллюзии. Реальность же была серой, и даже легкого аромата мандаринов не чувствовалось. Впереди был обыденный день, где нет и не должно быть места мечте. Плохо. Это не депрессия, не думайте, это нормальное восприятие реальной жизни. Буду, улыбаясь,  ездить на своем двухколесном коне, разносить радостные и дурные вести вместе с почтой. Ничего, день не вечен, он закончится, и обязательно наступит пододеяльное блаженство. Лимоны, восхищение, море…   
_

[IMG]http://*********ru/499702.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Элла

*Дианочка........................УМНИЧКА!!!*
*Читаю и мурашки бегут..........,бегут......,бегут......................*

*Оленька,спасибо тебе что познакомила с Дианой и ее творчеством.* 

*Пы.Сы: Я не пропадаю,читаю все .......,просто не всегда удается отписАться*....*.Лю вас обеих...........!!!*







Пы.Сы 2: С прошедшим праздником Всех девченок,зашедших в Эту тему

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Всем привет...нен-нее...даже не привет, а приветище...Я - та самая Дианка...

Благодарю всех вас от всей души за столь положительные отзывы....мне очень приятно... 

если кому-то интересно пообщаться, пишите на fragmentme4tbi1@rambler.ru или в аську - 301128159 

искренне ваша:Ди

----------


## Skadi

_Ребята, позвольте мне подтвердить, что это, действительно, ДИАНА!
Диана, как здорово, что ты здесь! 
Теперь ты - полноправная хозяйка темы! я так рада! удачи тебе :biggrin:_

----------


## Элла

Дианочка,привет. Добро пожаловать туда,где тебя уже заочно знают и любят. Очень рада,что ты наконец-то зарегестрировалась на форуме.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Привет Ди))))))) Признаюсь, честно...а мы тебя здесь ждали :Aga:  Рада тебя видеть, не пропадай, у тебя уже есть поклонники :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инкink

в твои объятья, словно в дом, вхожу.. Так и про эти стихи...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мой самый последний рассказ. Написан был вчера...


Когда тебя нет рядом

Когда тебя нет рядом, бесконечность растекается вокруг меня жгучим облаком боли, становится почти осязаемой, проникает, словно ядовитый дым, в легкие и становится так трудно дышать. В эти минуты я понимаю своих наивных подружек лепечущих что-то типа:”Я без него, как без воздуха”. Еще, когда тебя нет рядом, я не умею плакать и от этого так сложно ждать. Минута за минутой, словно песок на истосковавшейся по живительной влаге коже, текут, оседая в сумраке моего сознания. Больно… Узнавать что-то без тебя, чувствовать в уставшей голове мысли, которыми  невозможно поделиться, наливать вино лишь в один бокал и снова позволять себе курить. 
Мартовское небо в окне голубеет и от воздуха веет весенним блаженством, хочется верить, что люди, которых я вижу через стекло, одели свои еще такие зимние наряды просто, чтобы пошутить. Солнце уже такое яркое, что наступающее каждый день утро кажется необыкновенным сюрпризом. Курю в форточку и млею от неземного запаха весны, перемешанного с сигаретным дымом. До счастья, казалось бы, всего шаг, лишь фрагмент, и мозаика полной гармонии с миром будет полной. Но тебя нет рядом и все мои улыбки, летящие в квадратный проем форточки, навстречу воробьям и прочему птичьему народу, кажутся мне напрасным движением лицевых мускулов. Съедаю на завтрак апельсин и пишу тебе смс: 
“Я умею быть счастливой без тебя, но лишь с тобой мой мир становится целым”.

----------


## Skadi

> Мой самый последний рассказ. Написан был вчера...
> 
> Когда тебя нет рядом


_Диан, не перестаёшь удивлять :smile:_

[IMG]http://*********ru/499512.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А на краю печали совсем не было холодно, там кружили тихие снежинки и, ложась на печально опущенные реснички, превращались в жемчуг слез. Эти жемчужинки тихонечко скатывались и ровными рядками укладывались в фартук. Она, словно четки, перебирала их тонкими пальцами. Положив одну из жемчужин на язык, Она почувствовала соленый привкус грусти, и жемчуг стал прибавляться. Скоро в Ее фартуке не осталось места, и белые бусины покатились вниз. Постепенно слой жемчуга достиг Ее щиколоток. Она хотела встать, но что-то удержало Ее в этом убежище безмолвия. Голова тяжелела, а ноги от щиколоток сковывало все выше и выше, но Ее это не тревожило, ведь все, что обещала действительность – это пустота, давящая на то место, где еще совсем недавно было сердце. Становилось все тяжелее дышать, глаза закрылись и сознание понеслось куда-то к мириадам звезд, к каруселям созвездий, к новым вселенным. Но вдруг Она поняла, что ей страшно… Чего же может бояться человек, потерявший все?!! 
Сознание все кружило, казалось, что еще чуть-чуть, и оно совсем покинет тело и растворится в потоке летящих в вечное путешествие комет. Но какая-то мысль билась в угасающем мозгу, что-то цепляло Ее за мир, с которым так хотелось расстаться. Случайное воспоминание дыхнуло на нее свежестью, заставило открыть глаза и понять… Она больше всего на свете боялась больше никогда не увидеть дождь. 


Часто ли Вам снятся кошмары?

----------


## Skadi

_Диан, жизнь слишком прекрасна,
и какое счастье, что нам, родившимся на свет,
позволено прикоснуться к ней 
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/505648.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Skade*,
Я не спорю... Жизнь чудесна... я - фабрика по переработке негатива в творчество...безотходная промышленность,можно сказать..хыыы...:smile::wink::smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> Я не спорю... Жизнь чудесна... я - фабрика по переработке негатива в творчество...


_Уж это мне известно_ :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Нам иногда на память дарят вазы.
Мы ставим в них цветы - манящий плен.
Так попадаясь,розы раз за разом,
Чуть улыбнутся и расстают в тлен.

Знаешь, до безумия приятно
В оболочке сущность осознать.
Но терять все это безвозвратно
Тяжелей, чем человеком стать.

----------


## Juli

*Skade*,
 спасибо за такую тему! 
Диана, все так трогательно, так искренне и переболето! удачи во всем и радуй еще стихами и расказами!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> спасибо за такую тему!


:smile: :flower: 




> Знаешь, до безумия приятно
> В оболочке сущность осознать.
> Но терять все это безвозвратно
> Тяжелей, чем человеком стать.


_Да, сущность в оболочке осознать 
Бывает легче, чем потом её принять..._

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я иду босоногой феей
По чужому сплетению дней.
Я дарю вам чудные трели,
Вы зовете меня своей.

В невесомые нежные дали
Вас уводит моя сверель.
Вы меня лишь чуть-чуть узнали,
Лишь чуть-чуть я стала светлей.

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
_Диан )))_

[IMG]http://*********ru/474761.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я – клоун. О, нет, дорогие мои, это не ирония. Закончив учебу в театральном училище, и не получив ни одной мало-мальски приличной роли за пять лет, мне пришлось переквалифицироваться из классического героя-любовника в героя детских праздников, организуемых фирмой Х, клоуна Яшу. Так из голодного покорителя женских сердец я превратился в сытого любимца юных зрителей. Жизнь стала стабильной, а жена довольной.
Знаете, мои хорошие, я очень люблю свою тещу. Арнольда Шварцнегеровна  живет отдельно и особых корректив в наше с моей второй половиной бытие не вносит. Но раз в месяц она приезжает погостить на выходные, и последнее время меня эти приезды стали тревожить. Дело в том, что в те ночи, когда моя вторая мама потчевала под крышей дома моего, мое ночное спокойствие нарушали сны, выводящие меня из душевного равновесия как минимум на неделю. Сейчас, расчудесные мои, я поведаю вам содержание этих сновидений.

Сон первый.

Я оказался в месте, где земля была покрытой плёнкой растительного происхождения. Эта плёнка плотно облегала поверхность почвы, она была зелёного цвета, в некоторых местах, желтого, и красного, и имела структуру напоминающую тканную. Как будто вся земля вокруг, была обтянута тканью. В канавах и рытвинах собиралась прозрачная вода. На дне таких луж плёнка, которую все называли травой, как правило, была жёлтого или красного цвета, если лужа была достаточно глубокой. Редко, встречались лужи, где трава так и оставалась зелёной. 
Вокруг росли деревья с зелёными причудливо изогнутыми стволами, они были очень похожи на фикусы. Такой же формы листья, как и у фикусов, только помельче. Деревья были довольно высокими, по сравнению с нашими Горшковыми фикусами, метра по три или четыре в высоту. Стояли они довольно редко. Так что тени от них не соприкасались.
На болотах обитали только птицы. Тело и крылья у них были как у чаек, но длинные клювы и большие, круглые глаза, делали их похожими на комаров переростков. А их способность зависать на одном месте, ещё больше усиливало эту похожесть. Богатством раскраски птицы не отличались. Цвет их оперенья, лап и клюва были грязно бежевого цвета. Перья очень плотно прилегали к телу, так что было, похоже, что они обтянуты кожей, от чего создавали неприятное впечатление своим видом.
Но вернёмся к лужам. Те лужи, на дне которых трава полностью зелёного цвета, совершенно безопасны. Из них можно пить. Там где есть жёлтая трава, вода ядовита. Если её выпить, то будешь долго болеть и мутировать. У тех, кто из этих луж пил, меняется кожа, она становится красной, и шелушится. Потом разрушаются более глубокие ткани, люди становятся уродами и сходят с ума. Вода из луж с красной травой, как кислота, даже дотронувшись до воды, кожа краснеет, и конечность высыхает, мгновенно становясь как у мумии. При этом человек ощущает настолько сильную боль, что умирает от болевого шока на месте.
Пока я ходил и осматривал болото, наступил полдень, всегда в это время из луж с жгучей водой поднимался жгучий туман, вдыхать пары которого опасно для жизни. Он медленно поднимался с поверхности и стелился по земле, заползая в глубь болот. Каким то образом я спрятался от него под корнем фикусообразного дерева. И наблюдал, как он медленно движется перед моим лицом. Неосторожное движение, разбивало струи тумана, и тогда мне казалось, что воздух, который я вдыхал, наполнялся перечной пудрой. Когда туман ушёл, я выбрался из-под корня и направился к краю болота. Туда, где была нормальная незаражённая земля.
Так закончился первый сон.

В ночь следующего приезда Арнольды Шварцнегеровны мне приснилось продолжение.

Сон второй.

Я спускаюсь по асфальтированной, разбитой дороге, проложенной поперёк широкого оврага. В самом низу, посреди дороги, стоит, ярко раскрашенный красным, жёлтым и оранжевым цветами, небольшой фургон. Похожий на цирковой. Похоже, этот фургон приводился в движение лошадьми, но сейчас лошадей там не было, а только две пустые оглобли. Навстречу мне вышел мужик. Одет он был бедно, что на нём была за одежда, я не совсем понял, очень уж она была запылена и походила на лохмотья. Мужик заговорил со мной. По ходу беседы выяснилось, что фургон принадлежит не ему, а сумасшедшему клоуну. Собственно клоун был сумасшедшим не всегда, да и клоуном он раньше не был. А был простым мужиком, до тех пор как попил воды из лужи с жёлтой травой. И по этому мутировал, стал похож на клоуна, из-за изменений кожи, и сошёл с ума. Когда я заглянул в фургон, через зарешеченное, как в темницу, окошко в двери, то увидел там трёх овец, одна уже сдохла, а две других были ещё живы. Шерсть висела на них клочьями, оголённые участки кожи имели красный цвет, и были похожи на оголённую мышечную ткань, как её рисуют в учебниках анатомии. Впрочем, возможно это и были оголённые мышцы, но рассматривать подробнее было уж очень тошно. Потому что две живые овцы поедали труп, издохшей. Впиваясь и разрывая её плоть тупыми зубами.
Мужик пояснил, что овцы заболели, когда забрели на жгучие болота и поели жёлтой травы, со дна высохшей лужи. Мы пошли с ним дальше, и увидели небольшой участок, земли, размером с хрущёвскую кухню, покрытую травой с болота. На этом участке, было очень много болотных птиц. Они галдели, что-то щипали, то взлетали, то садились на землю. Мужик начал рассказывать о том, что птицы эти не вылупляются из яиц, а их непосредственно порождают сами болота, когда разрастаются и становятся большими. А такие участки, новых болот, очень привлекают птиц. Но что-то, в его словах показалось мне неправильным, и это было отнюдь не по поводу странного появления птиц на свет. Болота всегда казались мне инородным организмом на земле, который пытался её захватить. От них можно было ожидать любой противоестественности. И вдруг я догадался, не новые, молодые болота привлекают птиц, а птицы инициируют новые их появления. Они как десант, высаживают зародыши болот вдали от основного организма. И ещё мне очень было странно слышать рассуждения мужика, по другой причине. Он говорил так, как будто был уверен, что болота эти, совершенно нормальное явление и ничем не грозит. Ни ему лично, ни всему человечеству. Главное, это было: пить правильную воду, и есть съедобную плоть болота, и избегать всяческой отравы. Кажется его, да и вообще всех, совершенно не заботило то, откуда эти болота появились, не тревожил тот факт, что они растут, и что будет, когда они разрастутся по всей планете.
Так закончился второй сон, и через месяц мне приснился третий.

Сон третий.

Я оказался в самой глубине, очень большого болота. Вода была грязная, много высоких кустов, окружение было похоже на мангровые заросли. Здесь жила небольшая группа людей. Объединяло их то, что они ненавидели болота. И именно по этому остались жить там, где была их родная земля. Им не хотелось отдавать её болотам. Как они выживали в этих условиях непонятно. Да и не это главное. Они рассказали мне, что есть и другие люди, которые сознательно служат болотам, но никто не знает, кто они и в чём выражено это услужение. Ещё они сказали, что каждые семь лет болота набирают силу и порождают самое страшное чудовище, нечеловечески сильное и злобное, которое пронизывает ужасом всё живое, это чудовище они называют ягуаром.
Кстати семь, число, в христианской традиции обозначающее круг развития вселенной. Седьмой день – это нынешнее время, которое закончится тогда, когда на землю придёт антихрист.
Так вот, почему-то они решили, что я тот, кто сможет победить ягуара. Долгое время я пытался уверить их в обратном, но ничего не вышло. А после того как на одну девушку напали птицы болот, и я обломал им клювы. Пришлось таки согласиться и на поединок с ягуаром. Я отправился в центр болот, и встретил там ягуара, который появился как раз вовремя, потому что подходил к концу семилетний цикл. Правда, ягуара я не увидел. Потому что как только он появился, я стал видеть глазами ягуара. Я увидел самого себя, застывшего от ужаса, как я развернулся и побежал. И я, побежал за самим собой, что бы  самого себя убить. На этом, к счастью, сон оборвался, и пошли какие-то сонные бредни про нормальных людей, нормальную экологию и про меня такого, какой я есть. Сквозь сон я почувствовал, как чья-то рука аккуратно вытащила из-под подушки, на которой покоилась моя голова, небольшой предмет. Далее я провалился в темноту и очнулся уже утром. Надо сказать, что проснулся я с ясной головой и прекрасным настроением. Но загадка столь непозитивных и до странности реальных снов меня интриговала и беспокоила до тех пор, пока тайна не раскрылась сама. Она оказалась еще абсурднее, чем все мои сны.

Оказывается, моя горячо любимая теща в каждый свой приезд, перестилая постель, на которой я сплю со своей супругой, клала под мою подушку непонятный камень приносящий, по словам Арнольды Шварцнегеровны «удачу во всех делах на месяц, да-да, зять… Я женщина немолодая и быть с вами не могу постоянно, уж простите…но вот нашла-таки способ беречь вас». 

Уж не знаю, что там за камушек такой дали моей ненаглядной второй мамочке, но с тех пор я строго настрого запретил ей его не только привозить к нам, но и самой прикасаться к нему. 

Жизнь вновь стала спокойной и размеренной.

Хотя…

Истина где-то рядом.


...............................................................
Рассказ написан в соавторстве с одним очень талантливым молодым человеком - Константином Рыбинским. Его в этом повествовании - сны...

*Добавлено через 8 часов 3 минуты*
У этой ночи не было цвета, в памяти остался лишь запах и вкус. Вкус вишни. Он все время ее ел. . . И трогая его губы своими я чувствовала этот вкус. А запах. . . Я его плохо запомнила, но знаю, что если почувствую его еще раз,голова может закружиться. 
Все случилось так неожиданно. . . Он пять дней снимал комнату в моем доме, ел вишни и смеялся над моими глупостями. 
В ту ночь я плакала во сне, что-то большое и черное захватывало мою душу и заставляло рыдать от безысходности. . . . Пока не пришел он. Взяв меня на руки, овеяв ароматом чего-то необыкновенного, стал слизывать слезинки с моих щек. Он носил меня по комнате, убаюкивая, как младенца, целовал в губы и шептал что-то сладко-вишневое. Я уснула. 

Проснувшись поздним утром, я поняла, что больше никогда его не увижу.

С тех пор я не принимаю жильцов, сама смеюсь над своими глупостями и . . . Постоянно ем вишни.

*Добавлено через 8 часов 6 минут*
У этой ночи не было цвета, в памяти остался лишь запах и вкус. Вкус вишни. Он все время ее ел. . . И трогая его губы своими я чувствовала этот вкус. А запах. . . Я его плохо запомнила, но знаю, что если почувствую его еще раз,голова может закружиться. 
Все случилось так неожиданно. . . Он пять дней снимал комнату в моем доме, ел вишни и смеялся над моими глупостями. 
В ту ночь я плакала во сне, что-то большое и черное захватывало мою душу и заставляло рыдать от безысходности. . . . Пока не пришел он. Взяв меня на руки, овеяв ароматом чего-то необыкновенного, стал слизывать слезинки с моих щек. Он носил меня по комнате, убаюкивая, как младенца, целовал в губы и шептал что-то сладко-вишневое. Я уснула. 

Проснувшись поздним утром, я поняла, что больше никогда его не увижу.

С тех пор я не принимаю жильцов, сама смеюсь над своими глупостями и . . . Постоянно ем вишни.

*Добавлено через 8 часов 14 минут*
аааааааа...сообщение сдублировалось. Что делать???:frown:

----------


## yozhik67

> Что делать???


Ничего. 
Есть вишни. Спать. Ждать...

----------


## Лев

> ...сообщение сдублировалось. Что делать???


Обращение к модератору с просьбой о редакции... :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Ничего. 
> Есть вишни. Спать. Ждать...


очень в ежином стиле. . . :-):-):-)

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*yozhik67*,  

      :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/499411.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сегодня кончился февраль.
Мой милый,улыбнись.
Мне ничего уже не жаль,
Ведь это жизнь.
Сегодня кончилась судьба,
Что на двоих.
Не говори,ни нет, ни да.
Наш ветер стих.
И,если спросят,где ты был,
Не стоит врать.
Сегодня двери ты закрыл.
. . . Я лягу спать.

----------


## yozhik67

Так хочется проснуться утром
И ничего не ощутить,
Оставив во вчера, как будто,
Всё, что мешает просто жить…

----------


## sendaysa

> Сегодня кончился февраль.
> Мой милый,улыбнись.
> Мне ничего уже не жаль,
> Ведь это жизнь.
> Сегодня кончилась судьба,
> Что на двоих.
> Не говори,ни нет, ни да.
> Наш ветер стих.
> И,если спросят,где ты был,
> ...


    Есть зернышко!!! Очень даже!!!Не обидитесь , если я чуть подправлю? Если не понравится - уберу..

Сегодня кончился февраль.
Мой милый,улыбнись.
Мне ничего уже не жаль,
Пусть даже Это - жизнь
Сегодня кончилась судьба.
Для двоих.
Не говори,ни нет, ни да.
Выцвел стих...
И,если спросят,где ты был-
Не  врать.
Устала...День тяжелый был..
Спать.. Спать... Спать....

*Добавлено через 1 час 13 минут*



> Устала...День тяжелый был..
> Спать.. Спать... Спать....


     Извините, прозевал.. ,, Устала... День тяжел... Уныл
                                      Спать... Спать... Спать..."

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Есть зернышко!!! Очень даже!!!Не обидитесь , если я чуть подправлю? Если не понравится - уберу..
> 
> Сегодня кончился февраль.
> Мой милый,улыбнись.
> Мне ничего уже не жаль,
> Пусть даже Это - жизнь
> Сегодня кончилась судьба.
> Для двоих.
> Не говори,ни нет, ни да.
> ...


мне моя версия как-то роднее:-). Поэтому она хоть и не идеально, но из сердца:-). А за поправки:ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!:-) Это очень ценно. . .

----------


## sendaysa

[QUOTE=Фрагмент ме4ты]мне моя версия как-то роднее


Вы знаете, онажды печетал фотки и на фотошопе убрал одной даме несколько морщинок... Знаете что она сказала? Это не я, верни морщинки!!! Похоже ?Спасибо за ответ. Вы -умница!!! А то что я сделал - это не правка , это - ,,прическа"

----------


## Skadi

*sendaysa*,
_Верно, Дианка - умница! она ...мудрая :smile:

Фрагмент ме4ты,
Диан, это правда, и мне очень приятно ещё раз сказать об этом вслух :smile:_

[IMG]http://*********ru/500454.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогой мой человек, Skade, огромное Вам спасибо! Мне очень приятно. . .

----------


## Skadi

))))))))))))))))))))))) :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/499446.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.
Чтобы я от звонка проснулась.
Чтобы сонная очень-очень
Телефона рукой коснулась.
Говори мне нелепые сказки.
Извиняйся,что поздно очень.
Я моргать буду сонными глазками. . .
Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.

----------


## sendaysa

> Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.
> Чтобы я от звонка проснулась.
> Чтобы сонная очень-очень
> Телефона рукой коснулась.
> Говори мне нелепые сказки.
> Извиняйся,что поздно очень.
> Я моргать буду сонными глазками. . .
> Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.


 
          Даже сказать нечего!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Просто клинит!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Высший пилотаж!!!!!! Просто чувствую ( не примите за пошлость) тепло женщины... Да если бы мне такое сказали - звонил бы утра... Повторюсь:умница!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!После такого стиха эпитетов не хватает!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yozhik67

> Позвони мне,пожалуйста...


Скажи, зачем мне телефон,
Когда молчит всё время он,
Не отзываясь на моленья
Ни голосом, ни сообщеньем.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Скажи, зачем мне телефон,
> Когда молчит всё время он,
> Не отзываясь на моленья
> Ни голосом, ни сообщеньем.


Ты роль номер напиши
И жди мелодии в тиши. . .

----------


## luudvig

> Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.
> Чтобы я от звонка проснулась.
> Чтобы сонная очень-очень
> Телефона рукой коснулась.
> Говори мне нелепые сказки.
> Извиняйся,что поздно очень.
> Я моргать буду сонными глазками. . .
> Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.


Смак.Вы не *Фрагмент*,Вы - *Мечта* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Приятные слова. . . Благодарю!:-)

----------


## Skadi

> К примеру - Я. . . все о любви да о любви.
> Кому-то это кажется банальным


_Мы часто пишем о любви,
Иной и спросит: "Почему?"
Мы пленники - она зови,
Не всё подвластно разуму :wink:_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я мечтала о горных вершинах,
Я писала стихи о звездах.
Оказался - земным мужчиной,
Полюбил - банально и просто.
Я мечтала о сказочных далях,
О земле, где тепло и невьюжно.
Он пришел - и сказки не стало.
Только с ним это мне не нужно. . .

----------


## sendaysa

> Он пришел - и сказки не стало.
> Только с ним это мне не нужно. .


Солнце,судя по стиху он и дал вам то, что мы называем Сказкой...А в сказке есть все : и горные вершины, и теплая земля, и, и, и, и Все будет хо-ро-шо!!!! Я перепроверил!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С любовью, Стас

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Солнце,судя по стиху он и дал вам то, что мы называем Сказкой...А в сказке есть все : и горные вершины, и теплая земля, и, и, и, и Все будет хо-ро-шо!!!! Я перепроверил!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С любовью, Стас


Стас, спасибо за позитив:-):-):-). Чмась тя в щечку!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Я мечтала о горных вершинах,
> Я писала стихи о звездах.
> Оказался - земным мужчиной


_Пусть земной. Ты возьми его к звёздам
Иль восход покажи с горной кручи,
Не бросай его на перекрёстке!
Верь, любовь его сделает лучше :smile:_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие читатели, предупреждаю сразу - это не есть отражение моих реальных настроений...:smile:

..................................................................................................
Ненавижу …

Очень плохо просыпаться по утрам со словом “ненавижу” в мыслях, наполняя им всю свою утреннюю реальность. Это верный признак наступающей или уже наступившей депрессии. Особенно когда за окном солнце, ведь солнцу радоваться не просто естественно, но и попросту необходимо. Тем более в тех случаях, когда, смотря на календарь, понимаешь, что никакого солнца быть не может, должен бать дождь или по крайней мере пасмурно. Ведь радовалась же всегда теплым лучам, улыбалась им, выглянув утром в окно. И даже в хмурое небо смеялась от понимания счастья существования на земле. Зачем же сейчас это “ненавижу”? “Ненавижу”… уткнувшись в подушку. “Ненавижу” яркому солнцу в окно. “Ненавижу”… глядя через зеркало в самую глубину ярко-зеленых глаз. Безысходность… та самая, в существование которой ты никогда не хотела верить. Выход есть всегда! О! да! Ты умеешь доказать это любому отчаявшемуся, удрученному. Но не себе. Утро за утром “ненавижу”… и злой взгляд, в котором ничего нет. Даже слез… слезы всегда найдут утешение, которое ты не приемлешь. “Ненавижу”… кусая губы, которые перестала красить, когда это слово прочно поселилось в твоем мире. Пустом и бесцветном, даже несмотря на солнце, 20 юных лет и целую жизнь впереди. Слова “надежды, будущее, мечты” заменило жесткое “НЕНАВИЖУ”. 



Пожалуйста, вернись!!!!!!!

----------


## sendaysa

[QUOTE=Фрагмент ме4ты]Дорогие читатели, предупреждаю сразу - это не есть отражение моих реальных настроений...[/QUOTE


    Малыш! Вы как все женщины немного лукавите - нельзя написать такое без переживаний , ну, скажем, просто глядя в окно...Все это пропущено через болевые точки души . Причем очень чувствительной, ранимой, но включившей ,, блоки" и делающей все, чтобы этого никто не заметил. Но зеркало-то не обманешь... Да впрочем и себя тоже... ,,Если жизнь подсунула вам лимон - не отчаивайтесь ! Сделайте из него лимонад и выпейте" - так кажется у Карнеги...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я люблю лимоны! Очень. . . И жизнь.

----------


## sendaysa

> Я - сочный, сводящий с ума лимон.
> Я - нежная сеньорита.
> Ты чувствуешь тело, слышишь мой стон...
> Я к солнцу гвоздями прибита


          ,,Гвозди на солце расплавятся"-старик-реалист заметил,
         ,, Да нет,они лишь раскалятся" - ему оптимист ответил,
            А гвоздики так смеялись над старцами в паутине,
            Они нарисованы были Художником на камине

----------


## Skadi

_Лимонной Сеньорите -
Цветы персика примите!_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/507474.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Забудь меня чуть раньше,чем уйду.
Чтоб боль не стала вечною подругой.
Чтобы,когда кого-нибудь найду,
Твоя душа не стала белой вьюгой.
Забудь меня,пока еще горит
Плечо твое истомой поцелуя.
Пусть никогда душа не заболит.
Пусть сердце никогда не протестует.
И если кто-то спросит невзначай
Где я и почему не вместе.
Ты с грустью помолчав, не отвечай.
. . . Потом поведай о своей невесте.
Я тоже навсегда сотру о нас
Всю память и сожгу портреты.
Оставлю в сердце тот прекрасный час,
Когда читал мне повесть о Джульете.

----------


## Лев

> Забудь меня чуть раньше,чем уйду.


http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/565193 :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> И если кто-то спросит невзначай
> Где я и почему не вместе.
> Ты с грустью помолчав, не отвечай...


_Забудь, пожалуйста, плохое между нами,
Всё, что хотели б мы с тобой исправить.
Давай оставим позади ненастье
И разрешим себе поверить в счастье.
Пусть мы не сможем вместе рядом быть,
Хотя, могли бы что-то изменить...
Давай в улыбке растворим ненастье,
Живя надеждой встретить своё счастье!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/561575.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Тебе, Дианка, от друзей -
Ты выздоравливай скорей!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/575804.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/568636.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/577852.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/566588.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не буди во мне воспоминаний.
Они где-то в сердце. . . Глубоко.
Вся моя любовь и бред признаний.
С этим жить,поверь мне,нелегко.
Мое сердце отдано другому.
Было так легко и сложно жить.
Только мне твое лицо знакомо!
 Только для тебя умела жить. . .
А сегодня я совсем другая.
Сердце так,как прежде, не болит.
Та любовь наивная, святая
В небе тебе звездочкой горит.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 20 минут*
В городе моем ТИХО,
В городе моем ПУСТО.
И в груди моей стихло.
Просто без тебя грустно.
В полночи моей ВЕТЕР,
В полночи моей СВЕЧИ.
Больно без тебя на свете
В этот безнадежный вечер.
И кричать стихи НЕТ СИЛЫ.
Ты прости за то, что любила.

*Добавлено через 6 часов 9 минут*
[QUOTE=Фрагмент ме4ты;2297501]Не буди во мне воспоминаний.
Они где-то в сердце. . . Глубоко.
Вся моя любовь и бред признаний.
С этим жить,поверь мне,нелегко.
Мое сердце отдано другому.
Было так легко и сложно БЫТЬ.
Только мне твое лицо знакомо!
 Только для тебя умела жить. . .
А сегодня я совсем другая.
Сердце так,как прежде, не болит.
Та любовь наивная, святая
В небе тебе звездочкой горит.

Чуть со словом ошиблась. . . :-)

----------


## LADYNIGHT

Диана ! У тебя есть дар и это чувствуется в каждом стихотворении . Особенно мне понравилось второе стихотворение " попробовать летать без крыльев " . Я познакомилась на вашем форуме с прекрасным поэтом - Командором , не знаю можно ли называть здесь по имени , но то ,  что он написал для меня очень впечатлило моего папу , а мой папа очень часто печатается , как литературный критик в прессе . И его просто боятся , как огня наши местные стихоплёты - дилетанты . Вам нужно познакомиться и посотрудничать , потому что у них отличная студия и профессиональные музыканты и поэты . Я так хочу побывать у них на студии просто увидеть легендарного человека Евгения Павловича Крылатова ...
Может быть они взяли ваши стихи в песню . Мне кажется было бы здорово ...:smile:
Не останавливайся твори и дари людям добро ...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ладно повторюсь .Диана у тебя есть дар . :smile:твори ...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Как вы пишете так что слова попадают сюда ?  Я пишу вроде бы по теме стихи Дианы , а они попадают в какой - то ужас " ненавижу " Жуть ..... Ладно разберусь я же новичок мне простят .....

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))) Ну-ка куда на этот раз ? Опять в ненавижу ?)))))))))))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Почему я каждый раз пишу Диане а попадаю чёрти куда ?????? В какую-то жуть ...

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Наконец -то я разобралась как правильно отвечать ...Диана привет , у тебя есть дар и я желаю тебе только успехов .Я здесь новичок и недавно познакомилась с поэтом которого зовут командор , он с вашего форума просто супер ...Тебе тоже нужно познакомиться с ним ,он поможет . 20 лет он занимается студией как директор . Издавался , как поэт . Выпустил первый алюбом " Полуостровитянин " в Крыму . А здесь работает с самыми известными студиями " Мелодия " и студией Евгения Павловича Крылатова . У него в уголке поэзии страничка " Крымляне " Ладно пока Успехов ....... Диана , ты , молодчина !!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Вот **** !)))))))))))))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*LADYNIGHT*,
 все нормально:-)сообщения попадают куда надо,а -ненавижу- - это название моего рассказа,который первый на этой странице. :-)

----------


## Командор

Лишь только ангелам известно,
Как крылья могут стать обузой,
И то, что в небе тоже тесно,
Тоскливо и до боли грустно.
Когда нет рядом нашей части,
Когда слезой обиды тушим
И думаем: не в нашей власти
Мир сделать хоть на йоту лучше.
Но мы способны на свершенья,
Мы можем сказку сделать былью.
Нам только надо на мгновенье
Попробовать летать без крыльев[/FONT][/SIZE].[/I][/COLOR][/CENTER]

Привет ! Прекрасно сложено . Чуть по стилистике есть огрехи , но это мелочи . Покажу музыкантам если , ты не против ...Пока :Ok:

----------


## sendaysa

> Я - сочный, сводящий с ума лимон.
> Я - нежная сеньорита.
> Ты чувствуешь тело, слышишь мой стон...
> Я к солнцу гвоздями прибита.


Привет, сочный - нежный, сводящий с ума!!!
Не слышу я стон, хоть и чувствую тело...
Ты к солнцу прибита? Тогда я к тебе...
На этой Земле так все насточертело....

С любовью, Стас

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Командор - я не против. :-)

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*sendaysa*, на солнце очень тепло.

Вдвоем же особенно жарко.
И чтобы тебя с ума не свело,
Не жди такого подарка. . . :-)

----------


## sendaysa

*sendaysa*, на солнце очень тепло.

Вдвоем же особенно жарко.
И чтобы тебя с ума не свело,
Не жди такого подарка. . . :-)[/quote]

Ждать от женщины подарка?
Мне, увы, не 20 лет...
Жарко, говоришь, Лимончик?
Лед возьми - и жара нет!!!!!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сегодня я немного о другом. . .
Пою, любовь не воспевая.
О мире, о звезде, о том, о сем,
Пою я, жизнь совсем не зная.
Кто знает, милый друг, зачем оно
Колотится так бешено и громко.
И почему всяк сущему дано.
И для чего ему поем мы звонко.
Ах, сердце, тише. . . Тише.
Дай вдохнуть сильней
Блаженный ветер, что по крышам свищет
И превратиться в фразу из теней... 

Ла-ла-ла. . .

----------


## Элла

*Одним словом ВЕСНАААААААААААА*

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диана, ты наше огромное лимонное солнце! Столько тепла даришь вместе со своими прекрасными стихами :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Позвони мне, пожалуйста, ночью.


Я просто выпала в осадок... И никак оттуда не возвернусь :Vah:

----------


## Black Lord

Дианочка, привет, у тебя замечательная проза, обратись в редакцию для издания.
Счастья тебе и успехов. :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Андрей, спасибо Вам за положительный отзыв. Наверное я не очень серьезно отношусь к своему творчеству,мысли о публикации редко приходят в голову,но,думаю,над этим стоит задуматься. . . Спасибо.

*Добавлено через 35 часов 12 минут*
Я снова воскресла,ты снова рядом.
Теперь не прошу даже снов.
Корми меня с рук своих виноградом
И сладкое ври про любовь.
Я снова исчезну,ты снова найдешься.
Мы как бы поверим в мечту.
Ты снова со мной в сотый раз ошибешься.
А я все за глупость сочту. . .
Я снова чужая,а ты окольцован.
Но песня не спета,поверь.
И кем бы ты не был любим и целован. . .
Моя не захлопнется дверь.

----------


## Skadi

> Но песня не спета,поверь.
> И кем бы ты не был любим и целован. . .
> Моя не захлопнется дверь


_Наверно, прощу, что ты кем-то целован,
Что кем-то ты снова любим,
Оставив себе мысль, что "ты околдован,
Вернуться не можешь другим"..._

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты хочешь,чтоб кто-то ждал.
Неважно жена или кошка.
Лишь малость ты тут прогадал. . .
Что я живая немножко.
Ты хочешь,чтоб кто-то любил
Твой храп и футбол в три ночи.
Но ты кое-что забыл. . . 
Что есть я. . . И даже очень. . .
Хочу, чтобы кто-то ждал
И верил, что я живая.
Прости, но ты просто пропал,
А я не игрушка немая.
Ты снова домой придешь,
Погладишь рыжую кошку.
И краем ума поймешь,
Что нет меня больше. . . Немножко. . .

*Добавлено через 38 часов 4 минуты*
Этой весной даже ветер не тот. . .
Эта весна мне послана Богом.
По вечерам гитара поет,
И кажется жизни безудержно много.
В каждом движении что-то звучит,
Кажется мир и добрее,и чище.
Вечером снова гитара звенит
Шумным соседям с укором 'Потише!'

*Добавлено через 47 часов 38 минут*
Я снова терплю и не плачу.
Обида и боль во взгляде.
Возьми себе солнце в удачу
И память о странном наряде.
Ты думаешь это правда,   
Ты веришь в себя,как боги.
А я не в Версаче и Прада,
Топчу в босоножках дороги.
Бегу от себя и неба,
Ищу тишины и силы.
И где бы на свете ты не был,
Помни: ТЕБЯ любила.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не улыбайся мне так сладко.
Мне дела нет до твоих чар.
Все было пусто, мерзко, гадко.
Оставил пепел наш пожар.
Не заставляй меня сдаваться,
Забудь. . .пожалуйста! Забудь.
Я ведь могу с тобой остаться,
Но мне не нужен этот путь.
Я в мире так искала света.
Я освещала НАШУ тьму.
С тобой же не найти ответа. . .
Прости. . . Пойми. . . А я пойду.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ставить ребром вопросы
Научилась совсем недавно.
Кажется,стала взрослой.
...даже немножко дамой.
Выглядеть очень умной,
Кажется, с детства умела.
Робкой, смешной, безумной
И иногда несмелой.
Ночью приходят мысли
О бытие и свете...
Все мы чуть-чуть зависим
От памяти, снов и лета.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Ты, действительно Позитив!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Я снова терплю и не плачу.
> Обида и боль во взгляде.
> Возьми себе солнце в удачу
> И память о странном наряде...


*Я всё стерплю и не заплачу,
Изменчивой крикну удаче:
- Тягаться с тобой не с руки,
Ты снова наперегонки?

Доказывать, что в небе солнце -
Смысл? видно и так - вон смеётся!
Кто хочет любить теоремы,
Пусть любит. Стандартны их схемы.

А мы не изменим мечтам
И будем взлетать к небесам!*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> *Фрагмент ме4ты*,
> Ты, действительно Позитив!!!


СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан, а разве не так? а кто у нас лучик солнца? :wink: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Очень приятно такое о себе читать!!!:-) Тысячи 'спасибо':-). Если бы не приятное окружение и светить незачем было бы. . . :-)

----------


## Skadi

> Очень приятно такое о себе читать!!!:-) 
> Тысячи 'спасибо':-). 
> Если бы не приятное окружение и светить незачем было бы. . . :-)


Так удивительно мудра и так застенчива
В своём таланте эта маленькая женщина!
Диан, так кто из нас учитель, ученица?
С тобой не жалко всем на свете поделиться!

[IMG]http://*********ru/644587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Золотые нити слов
Оплетают мирозданье.
Спи,малютка! Нежных снов.
Засыпай,любви созданье.
Уноси в мир сладкой дремы
Все сиянье дня.
Королевские хоромы
Ждут во сне тебя. 
Сонных глазок, нежных щечек
Я покой храню.
Спи спокойно,мой цветочек!
Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## Skadi

> Спи,малютка! Нежных снов.
> Засыпай,любви созданье...


*Спи, малютка, спи, мой сладкий
В колыбельке мягкой мамы.
Весь желанный, без остатка,
Для меня ты - самый, самый!
Мы с тобою совсем рядом -
Вздох мой - твой, хоть сердца два,
Внутренним ласкаю взглядом
Каждый миг, проснусь едва.
Ты со мной, родное счастье,
Как же я тебя ждала!
И теперь всё в нашей власти,
Ты - мой ангел, два крыла!
*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кто-то пишет стихи в блокноте,кто-то на том,что попадает под руку,а я сохраняю их в телефоне,в смс-черновиках. Вот нашла недавно,написано давно было и уже забыто:


Когда совсем уйду,
Не стойте у порога.
Меня все слезы мира не вернут.
Поверьте я найду
И Там свою дорогу.
Все мы пройдем и после нас пройдут

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если бы не приятное окружение и светить незачем было бы. . . :-)


Позитив притягивает позитив! И никак не иначе!:wink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я целую твои губы
Может быть последний раз.
Безрассудно,дико,грубо
Дух терять от сонма фраз.
Я целую твои руки,
Боже мой,как в первый день.
Ночь украла свет и звуки,
Мне оставила лишь тень.
Я целую нашу вечность,
Ты целуешь лишь меня.
Ты оставил бесконечность
На секунду уходя.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Там, где никто не ждет
Встретит весна рассвет.
Тихо июнь идет,
Медленно тает свет.
Хочется меньше спать,
Чтобы побольше жить.
Хочется лучше стать,
Чтобы себя любить.
Лето улыбку шлет,
Грея своим теплом.
Тихо июнь идет.
...кто-то кого-то ждет.

----------


## Skadi

> Лето улыбку шлет,
> Грея своим теплом.
> Тихо июнь идет.
> ...кто-то кого-то ждет.


*Я верю в чудо.
Может, это глупо.
Бывает, дни
"Толчём", как воду в ступе...
А есть весна,
Есть лета разноцветье,
И есть рассвет,
Который - раз в столетье.
Как повезёт
Тому, кто его встретит!
Поймает свет,
В себе его приветит.
Есть красота
Души, что не снаружи.
Кто разглядеть
Не смог, потом пусть тужит.*

----------


## sendaysa

[quote=Skade;2336891]*Я верю в чудо.*
*Может, это глупо.*

*Как жить, когда не веришь в чудо?*
*Как жить, когда любовь пытаясь ,,объяснить"*
*Он формулой и аксиомой жизнь вгоняет в теорему,*
*При этом сам не знает, что такое ПОЛЮБИТЬ...*

----------


## Skadi

> Как жить, когда не веришь в чудо?
> Как жить, когда любовь пытаясь ,,объяснить"
> Он формулой и аксиомой жизнь вгоняет в теорему,
> При этом сам не знает, что такое ПОЛЮБИТЬ...


*Я тоже думала об этом...
Любить, а через пять минут
Покинуть, прочь уйти с рассветом,
Забыв саму суть слова "ждут"...*

----------


## sendaysa

[quote=Skade;2337071]*Я тоже думала об этом...*
*Любить, а через пять минут*
*Покинуть, прочь уйти с рассветом,*
*Забыв саму суть слова "ждут"...*[/quote

Забыть саму суть слова ,,ждут"...
А, может, прав  был аксакал,
Когда сказал, что невозможно
Забыть все то, чего не знал...

----------


## Skadi

> Забыть саму суть слова ,,ждут"...
> А, может, прав был аксакал,
> Когда сказал, что невозможно
> Забыть все то, чего не знал...


*Один не знает и не хочет,
Другой пытается узнать,
Один уже поставил точку,
Другой же хочет продолжать
Понять, что там за поворотом -
Не новый ли крутой вираж?
А первый - тот презрел высоты.
Разочарованности паж - 
Он будет жить, как жил и прежде:
Реальный мир послав к чертям,
Но с виртуальною надеждой
Зато пойдёт в инета храм...*

----------


## PAN

Дети... не шалите... и не забывайте от авторе темы...

----------


## Skadi

> Дети... не шалите... и не забывайте от авторе темы...


Диана в курсе и ... она простит ... двух взрослых ... гм..."шалунов"  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> двух взрослых ... гм...


:biggrin:...

Диане от меня... :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне только в радость это читать!:-)

----------


## Skadi

*Диан, это - тебе :smile:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/628623.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Немного пасмурно и зябко,
То тучи,то немного солнца.
Пью чай с печеньем,очень сладкий,
Чуть неразмешано на донце.
А из колонок нежной мятой
Выводит трели пианино.
На небе тучи,как заплаты
И цвет заката красно-винный.

----------


## PAN

> Немного пасмурно


Лучшее, что может быть в поэте - способность передать настроение и запечатленный момент... У тебя это получается так легко, что остается только сказать Браво...
Ещё...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну и что, что ты старше.
Ну и что, что не любишь. 
Я устала от фальши.
Я устала быть глубже.

Ну и что, что я младше
И не вольная птица.
Неизвестно, что дальше 
Между нами случится.

Много-много столетий
На земле живут люди.
За любовь я в ответе.
А любовь, знаю, будет.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Девица в васильковом платье
К тебе пришла.
Распахнуты твои объятья.
Ой,хороша!

В объятьях пасмурная тайна
Её речей.
Была прекрасна,хоть и случайна
Та ночь ночей.

И ваших судеб параллельны
Дорги вдаль.
...вам в память отблеск карусельных
Ночей,как сталь.

----------


## sendaysa

Старше быть - не значит быть мудрее.
Не требуй много - он лишь человек..
Но обидеть тебя, наше чудо земное,
Все равно, что обидеть нас всех...

----------


## Skadi

> Много-много столетий
> На земле живут люди.
> За любовь я в ответе.
> А любовь, знаю, будет.


*Много-много веков
И, конечно, столетий
Для любви нет оков,
Как презрел цепи ветер.
Чтоб её сохранить,
Надо верить друг другу,
И тогда победить
Так легко злую вьюгу!*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Чтобы я не кричала громко,
Бей ножом аккуратно в сердце.
Пусть Вивальди орут колонки,
А стихи пусть затопчут берцы.
Не сжигай мое тело после...
Я боюсь не узнает мама.
Очень пасмурно нынче в Осло.
В СМИ напишут:'Норвежская драма'.

----------


## sendaysa

> Чтобы я не кричала громко,
> Бей ножом аккуратно в сердце.
> Пусть Вивальди орут колонки,
> А стихи пусть затопчут берцы.
> Не сжигай мое тело после...
> Я боюсь не узнает мама.
> Очень пасмурно нынче в Осло.
> В СМИ напишут:'Норвежская драма'.


 
И услышав про СМИ и ,, Драму..."
Нож тот час был отправлен в ножны.
Стих - в тетрадку, Вивальди - в колонки,
Только руки не скрыли дрожи...

Обернувшись в похмельном восторге,
Он в глазах прочитал лишь прощенье...
Да... Узнает, узнает мама:
Гениально ее творенье!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Стас,я в восторге. Все таки ты добрый гений. :-) сейчас выложу еще одну версию, на одном форуме написали в ответ на 'Норвежскую трагедию'.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Чтобы ты не  орала громко
Я топориком прямо в темя.
Не работает маг и колонки - 
На баяне сыграет Сеня.
Расчленю твоё тело после,
Не узнает родная мама.
Мы ж в Лапатино, а не в Осле.
Пишут в СМИ: "деревенская драма". 

Имя автора точно не знаю, знаю одно - это не я.

----------


## sendaysa

> Стас,я в восторге. Все таки ты добрый гений. :-) сейчас выложу еще одну версию, на одном форуме написали в ответ на 'Норвежскую трагедию'.
> 
> *Добавлено через 8 минут*
> Чтобы ты не орала громко
> Я топориком прямо в темя.
> Не работает маг и колонки - 
> На баяне сыграет Сеня.
> Расчленю твоё тело после,
> Не узнает родная мама.
> ...


 
Кто писал это - я не знаю.
(Знаю точно, что это - не ты)
Но ему и Лопатино - Осло,
Ну а Осло - от слова,,ослы"...

Насмотревшись чернухи и порно
И пропив с Сеней старый баян,
Перебив с горя все, что не пропил,
Он заснул с поросятами...Пьян...

Ему снились топор и старуха
(Достоевского все же читал)
Для него и Лопатино - круто!
В Жабокряковке он проживал...

Вот проспится, почухает темя,
Морду вспухшую, зад порося...
И напишет...Про что - я не знаю...
Лишь бы только не для тебя...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*sendaysa*,
:smile:

----------


## AsonoJuma

Андрей Белый 

ЖДИ МЕНЯ

Далекая, родная,-
Жди меня...

Далекая, родная:
Буду - я...

Твои глаза мне станут
Две звезды.

Тебе в тумане глянут -
Две звезды.

Мы в дали отстояний -
Поглядим;

И дали отстояний -
Станут: дым.

Меж нами, вспыхнувшими,-
Лепет лет...

Меж нами, вспыхнувшими,
Светит свет.

1924, Москва

----------


## Skadi

> Меж нами, вспыхнувшими,-
> Лепет лет...
> 
> Меж нами, вспыхнувшими,
> Светит свет.


*Не прячь глаза, 
давай поговорим.
Мы целый век
с тобой не говорили.
Давно пора
узнать - чего хотим,
Раз мы друг друга
для себя открыли.
Давай шагнём
из тёмной полосы,
Пойдём вдвоём
по солнечной тропинке.
В траве мерцают
капельки росы -
И у природы
есть свои слезинки.
Тебя возьму
я под руку несмело,
Столкнутся плечи,
близость подарив...
Как мало надо,
чтоб душа запела!
Как много есть,
когда любви - разлив!*

----------


## oskar_65

> Чтобы я не кричала громко,
> Бей ножом аккуратно в сердце.
> Пусть Вивальди орут колонки,
> А стихи пусть затопчут берцы.
> Не сжигай мое тело после...
> Я боюсь не узнает мама.
> Очень пасмурно нынче в Осло.
> В СМИ напишут:'Норвежская драма'.





> Чтобы ты не  орала громко
> Я топориком прямо в темя.
> Не работает маг и колонки - 
> На баяне сыграет Сеня.
> Расчленю твоё тело после,
> Не узнает родная мама.
> Мы ж в Лапатино, а не в Осле.
> Пишут в СМИ: "деревенская драма".


Честно говоря, понравилось, хотя и непохоже на "лимонный позитив"...:rolleyes:
Ответ, конечно же, уступает во всём, но как мазутно-дегтярная пародия интересен.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*oskar_65*,
 да. . . Позитива тут мало,но зато есть новая волна. У меня все больше лирика выходит, а надо бы и другое пробовать. Жизнь все таки так многогранна. . .

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан......здесь другое. Чаще всего просто происходит "выплеск" эмоций в стихотворной форме. Потому и не требуется мнения на правильность или отсутствие её. Просто "выплеск". 
Те, кому это пишется, всё понимают. Этого бывает совершенно достаточно. Поэтому критика воспринимается зачастую болезненно....ибо не для критики пишется. Всё гораздо проще - 
не переживай  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Милая, Диана.
Я думаю, что ты сама всё поняла, о чём я тебе там говорил.........:rolleyes:
*зябко - сладкий
мятой - заплаты
громко - колонки
порога - дорогу*

----------


## Skadi

*Диан,
Подумала сейчас о тебе и о том, кто рядом с тобой и....возникла ассоциация :smile:
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/625200.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Андрей байрон,то, на что Вы мне указали является косвенной рифмой, не самый лучший вариант конечно, но рифмой все же является. Если уж и указывать на недостатки, то на другие, более существенные, а их в моих стихах (да и в прозе) более, чем достаточно.

талант+превосходное знание базиса стихосложения+великолепный язык+оригинальный стиль=гениальное произведение... Чтобы этого достичь, надо трудиться. Но эта тема, видимо, ни к месту тут. "выплеск" эмоций в стихотворной форме, как сказала Skade. 

*Skade*,
 как говорили мне в детстве *Проще, не значит лучше*.:smile:Я ни капли не переживаю, просто не понимаю почему не согласиться с очевидным и не исправить. Просто я наверное ошиблась, думая что к поэзии тут относятся серьезно. И все равно - спасибо Вам за поддержку.

Спасибо за картинку.:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан..........ты моя мудрая маленькая женщина, прекрасно тебя понимаю! ты очень прямой и честный человечек. Никто не запрещает иметь своё собственное мнение на всё - на то ты и человек. Причём, очень хороший, добрый человек. Я же тебя знаю несколько лет. Знаю и то, что ты никоим образом никого не хочешь обидеть, выражая свои мысли, своё вИдение на то или другое. Но понимаешь.....здесь есть одна тонкость.....знаешь, мы с тобой и ещё Стас - мы можем критиковать друг друга смело. Потому что, мы настроены принять критику в свой адрес. Думаю, ты поняла, о чём я. А теперь улыбнись  :flower:  тебе надо чаще улыбаться сейчас :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

Дин, привет.
Я очень долго наблюдала за твоей темой и молчала, но мне очень жаль, что твоё высказывание не совпадает с написанным тобой же.
Ты вспылила, так и не поняв, о чём тебе пытались намекнуть по-дружески и уже не первый раз.
Для начала я опровергну твоё высказывание, что отправленные с телефона сообщения не редактируются. Они редактируются, как с телефона, так и с ноута, и компа.
Теперь давай на чистоту, но только по честному и без обид, так будет лучше в первую очередь для тебя.
Как не горько говорить и все, кто заходит в твою тему, прекрасно это понимают.
Если бы о твоей трагедии жители форума не знали и не видели фоток, выложенных т. Олей, а ты сама зашла в этот раздел, как все, то твоя тема затерялась бы в куче других тем, которых в "Поэтическом разделе" очень много.
До тебя было очень много замечательных девчонок, о которых не заслуженно забыли и стихи у них были достойны восхищения!!!
Мне сейчас очень не хватает Марии Круглецовой  и её абалденных стихов!!!
Но я о другом....
Люди видят первую страницу твоей темы и у них невольно просыпаются чувства сочувствия, сострадания, соболезнования и самое страшное, это жалости.
Лично для меня ты обычная девчонка, моя ровня, а на остальное мне плевать.
Ты не чем не отличаешься от меня!
Но все эти чувства свойственны людям и судить их за это, нельзя.
Они не понимают и на подсознании начинают тебя зализывать, зализывать, зализывать,  чем наносят не поправимую рану и вред, как тебе, так и твоему творчеству.
Видя вокруг себя сплошную лесть и похвалу, ты стала похожа на Икара, который  полетел к солнцу и опалил крылья.
Ты должна понимать, что 50 %  благодарностей, спасибки, цветы и всё остальное тебе дарят не за творчество, а за твоё тепло, настроение и позитив.
Теперь о случившемся....
Луди создают свои темы, где могут выплакаться  в стихотворной форме, поделиться своим внутренним состоянием, выговориться и так далее, после чего им станет легче на душе. Но делают они это не для сборника стихов и не для публикаций в журналах и газетах. Им плевать на все правила написания стихов, они так разряжаются от стрессов и эмоций, а тут вдруг приходит соседка из Другова круга общения, которая от похвал возомнила себя учительницей и пытается влезть в душу, со своими правилами, стандартными штампами тех, кто уже давно живёт в этом разделе и имеет свой круг общения.
"В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят!"
Вокруг себя ты собрала свой круг друзей и вы тусуетесь каждый день вместе, понимая друг друга, тоже самое происходит в другом кругу общения и ты не первая, кто натыкается на это.
В разделе есть люди, которые уже издаются и имеют свои выпущенные диски, но ты и их пытаешься учить, а не учиться сама, на своих ошибках.
Основная масса народа, это любители, к которым я отношу и себя.
Профи в разделе раз, два и обчёлся, но даже они не позволяют себе влазить в подобное.
Мне очень нравиться, как Дядя Вадя корректно в таких случаях пишет.
Он выделяет рифму и говорит, 
-Прочитал стих, но мне показалось, что вот эта рифма  режет слух, а в этом месте спотыкаюсь...
На такое высказывание обидеться даже не возможно, учтиво и уважительно к другим.
Меня постоянно Лев дёргает и учит правописанию и я ему за это благодарна, хотя мне это не по силам. Для этого надо взять все учебники и выучить за все классы правила.

Дин, не обижайся на форумчан, они тебе только добра желают и бояться причинить моральную травму, вот и зализывают.
Главное, что бы ты сама от этой лести не заболела.
Вот тебя и одёрнули слегка, спустили на землю, что бы ни ушиблась.

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Kliakca*,
Диана, Настя - девочки, мне кажется, что вам есть о чём беседовать регулярно  :Ok: 
Я была бы этому только рада :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Skade*,проблема была не в тех несчастных двух словах....
И я бы попросила, на вашем месте, модераторов удалить те фотки из темы, что бы Дианка могла себя чувствовать комфортней...........:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
*Настя*,
Мне всегда радостно, когда люди честны и открыты. С такими людьми приятно общаться. 
Диана, думаю, такого же мнения, потому что, она сама такая. Уверена, что никто ни на кого не обиделся. Наоборот, у меня было такое ощущение, что "встряхнулась"...
хотя, наблюдала диалоги, в основном, со стороны :smile:
Что же касается фотографий, здесь я уже не хозяйка. Теперь тут всем распоряжается Диана. 
Это её тема и ей решать  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Kliakca*,
 :-) ну вот я же говорила почти про то же. Творчество нуждается в критике.  И мое тоже. Не моя вина, что тут это не принято. Я не считаю, что зря что-то где-то кому-то исправила, потому что была бы рада, если бы так исправляли меня, а как известно лучше всего поступать так, как мы хотим,чтобы поступали с нами.  А от лести я не заболею, потому что выкладываю стихи не только тут, и все они прошли детальный 'разбор полетов', некоторые списаны в утиль, некоторые я пытаюсь обработать, доработать и переработать, а уж совсем единицы оставлены прежними. :-) А насчет фото: дело каждого как их воспринимать. Я не ищу сочувствия, потому что являюсь вполне самодостаточным человеком, и если кто-то не может из-за этого объективно оценивать мои стихи - это уже проблема их восприятия мира.    
А насчет телефона, я серьезно не могу править. Кнопка 'правка' есть, но ничего не выходит и доставляет много хлопот,как в тот раз,когда я поместила один рассказ дважды. Может дело в модели. Ну да впрочем я в этом не специалист.

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диана, потрясающе :wink: подобный ответ я и ожидала kiss
Однако, я думаю, что учесть совет Насти надо, Диан. Критика здесь нужна очень немногим. Кому - они сами дают понять. Не забывай, что те, кто пишут стихи, чаще пишут их просто потому, что душа просит (тот самый "выплеск"). Я вот тоже частенько вижу и слышу, что сбиваюсь с ритма (хотя, сама музыкант и чувство ритма мне нарушать ну никак нельзя в силу профессионализма даже хотя бы). Но не исправляю, потому что ... просто не хочу :smile:

*Kliakca*,
*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Определённо, девочки, вам будет интересно общаться  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Луди создают свои темы, где могут выплакаться  в стихотворной форме, поделиться своим внутренним состоянием, выговориться и так далее, после чего им станет легче на душе. Но делают они это не для сборника стихов и не для публикаций в журналах и газетах. Им плевать на все правила написания стихов, они так разряжаются от стрессов и эмоций, а тут вдруг приходит соседка из Другова круга общения, которая от похвал возомнила себя учительницей и пытается влезть в душу, со своими правилами, стандартными штампами тех, кто уже давно живёт в этом разделе и имеет свой круг общения.


Не верно. А если и верно, то лишь отчасти, и отнюдь не преобладающей.
И не всегда здесь были одни спасибки...

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Как я люблю Ваши появления, Оскар! только не исчезайте мгновенно :smile: 

*Диан*.....что-то я уж слишком активничаю у тебя тут.....исправлюсь  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
К сожалению исчезаю на три дня... ждёт меня Псковщина...

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> К сожалению исчезаю на три дня... ждёт меня Псковщина...


О-о-о-о.......ну подождём...куда ж деваться?  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну все! Я поняла:нет - критике, да - милым сладким улыбкам.

Но вот, честное слово, я не понимаю зачем тогда выкладывать строки там, где может прочитать и высказать свое мнение любой. Ведь сюда заходят те, кто не знает, что вся наша поэтическая кухня тут - строки, написанные в порыве, творческий выплеск.  Может стоило во избежание недоразумений какие-то новые правила создать? Чтобы такие неразумные, как я, не дай Бог не разбудили спящий вулкан.  

А еще, на одном подобном сайте придумали такое:пользователи,которые публикуют там свои произведения,если хотят, чтобы их критика обошла стороной, отмечают свои темы специальным значком, и все счастливы.

----------


## Skadi

> Ну все! Я поняла:нет - критике, да - милым сладким улыбкам


Нет, критику совсем убирать не стоит, иначе мы тут совсем завянем. Разнообразия ли ради или просто потому, что захочется покритиковать в понравившемся стихотворении "недостойные" места, но позволим себе делать исключения из улыбок в виде лёгких критических акцентов - лично я это приемлю, а ты об этом знаешь, Диан  :flower: 
Плавать в слишком спокойных, тёплых и ласковых волнах тоже приедается. Но когда в стихотворении слишком много чувств....личных переживаний вложено, то....здесь просто надо почувствовать - можно критиковать или нет.

----------


## aigul

> Но вот, честное слово, я не понимаю зачем тогда выкладывать строки там, где может прочитать и высказать свое мнение любой. Ведь сюда заходят те, кто не знает, что вся наша поэтическая кухня тут - строки, написанные в порыве, творческий выплеск.  Может стоило во избежание недоразумений какие-то новые правила создать? Чтобы такие неразумные, как я, не дай Бог не разбудили спящий вулкан.


Диана! Ну всех же сдесь гладят по головке! Я вот до сих пор не могу забыть одного джентельмена, который громил мои стихи. а в личку писал такую пакость. Так что нужно как- то быть покорректней,  просто подсказывать, а не говорить "фиии". А многие здесь действительно уже имеют свои песни, пишут шикарные стихи и многие набрались опыта именно тут.
Каждый стиль, каждый стих интересен по своему. Он может быть простеньким, как у Пушкина, может быть наглым, как у Маяковского , это может нравится или не нравится, главное  чтобы человек оттачивал свое мастерство и он всегда найдет свой круг читателей.

----------


## Kliakca

> А насчет фото: дело каждого как их воспринимать. Я не ищу сочувствия,


Заметь, что ни в одной теме нет фоток, особенно таких, которые сразу меняют мировозрение и подход к тебе.
А так получается, что ты сама зарание желаешь спровоцировать их на это и вызвать к себе снисхождение.
Только пойми меня правильно. :flower: 



> А насчет телефона, я серьезно не могу править.


В любом современном телефоне есть "ЯВА" и выходить ты можешь только через браузер, а в нём предусмотренно уже это. (Незнание не освобождает от ответственности).
Ты может не умееш, а твой телефон умеет, только надо ждать, когда после нажатия обновиться страница и выглядит маленько по другому.


> Не верно. А если и верно, то лишь отчасти, и отнюдь не преобладающей.


*oskar_65*,давно ли.......???



> И не всегда здесь были одни спасибки...


99%  :Aga:  ,только Саша (Смычёк) набрался храбрости и адекватно высказал правду в лицо!


> ждёт меня Псковщина...


Счастливого пути и скорейшего возвращения!  :Aga: 



> Ну все! Я поняла:нет - критике, да - милым сладким улыбкам.


Нет, не правильно поняла.:wink:
Можно с ухмылкой написать или с ехидством, а можно очень тактично, как я уже преводила пример.
Сендалайса уже испытал на себе критику, когда появился на данном поприще и ходил в больших минусах.
Да и в твоей теме уже сложилась определённая семья и место для сборов и посиделок. Или ты этого не заметила ещё?
Будь тактичней в замечаниях и без возвышенности и всё будет нормально.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*aigul*,
 честное слово, никаким образом не хотела быть резкой, вроде деликатно писала. Если уж кого задела, то не с умыслом. И уж тем более не хотела себя показать лучше кого-то,как некоторые это неправильно поняли.

----------


## aigul

> только Саша (Смычёк) набрался храбрости и адекватно высказал правду в лицо!


Санька делает это красиво! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Заметь, что ни в одной теме нет фоток, особенно таких, которые сразу меняют мировозрение и подход к тебе.
> А так получается, что ты сама зарание желаешь спровоцировать их на это и вызвать к себе снисхождение.


Настя, фотографии размещала я, не Диана. Тогда получается, что провоцирование на снисхождение предполагала я :wink:




> Сендалайса уже испытал на себе критику, когда появился на данном поприще и ходил в больших минусах.


Это случилось по вине одного человека, который принял Стаса за совершенно другого, поэтому Стас и испытал на себе это "минусование" (мы знаем, о ком речь) :wink:




> Да и в твоей теме уже сложилась определённая семья и место для сборов и посиделок.


Не нравится слова: "сборы" и  "посиделки". Я бы назвала это дружескими встречами, что больше соответствует истине :smile:




> Санька делает это красиво!


Так Саша и следовал тому, о чём я и просила всех от имени Дианы - подходить критически, высказываясь честно  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Kliakca*,
 я вообще-то, когда пришла сюда, фото давно уже были и я даже не подумала, что это как-то отразится на моем присутствии тут. Не было с моей стороны никакой 'возвышенности', потому что не с чего пока мне возвышаться, и ехидства не было. Я просто высказала свое мнение. Вышло же, что сделала я это зря, так как черное оказалось белым, а белое черным. :-) Ну а все сразу стали искать ошибки в моей теме, мол 'на себя посмотри'. Лучшая защита,как известно,нападение. Хотя, я вроде и не нападала. . . Ну да ниче страшного, так же еще интереснее, столько реакции. . .

----------


## Skadi

> я вообще-то, когда пришла сюда, фото давно уже были и я даже не подумала, что это как-то отразится на моем присутствии тут


Именно об этом я написала выше  :Aga: 




> Ну да ниче страшного, так же еще интереснее, столько реакции. . .


Замечательно! смотри, сколько огня в нас ещё осталось :biggrin: супер! мне нравится  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, фотографии размещала я, не Диана.


Потому я и предложила вам обратиться к модераторам, но вы предпочли перевести на хозяйку темы.


> я вообще-то, когда пришла сюда, фото давно уже были


Но убрать их ты отказываешся, вот и получается, что ты сама этого желаешь.:wink:


> Не нравится слова: "сборы" и  "посиделки". Я бы назвала это дружескими встречами,


На посиделки и собираются друзья, а не недруги.:wink:

Дин, я не хочу разводить тут обсуждалки-рассуждалки, это тема для творчества.
Своё мнение я уже высказала, как и другие.
Советы тебе дала, а принимать их или отчуждать, это дело каждого личное.
Успехов тебе в творчестве и счастья в жизни!!!
Это тебе от меня  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/649797.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
Настя, повторюсь, но мне приятно это повторить - то, что вы с Дианкой прекрасно можете регулярно (насколько это возможно) общаться  :Aga:  :Ok:  
И какая замечательная картинка для Дианы! спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Насчет фото:Настя, во-первых, они мне не мешают. Во-вторых, сюда, как ты уже заметила, в основном заходит узкий круг, который их уже видел. А в-третьих, я же написала, что не задумывалась, что это может повлиять на чье-то мнение,если бы ты не сказала,я бы и не задумалась над этим. Я живу в мире,где меня, такую какая есть, каждый день видят и ничто не мешает делать мне замечания,когда я не права,ругать меня,когда поступаю плохо и смеяться,когда я говорю глупости.    Если сейчас я начну просить модераторов  убрать фото, получится с моей стороны неискренне.  
За картинку:спасибо. Очень понравилось! :-)

----------


## Kliakca

> во-первых, они мне не мешают.


Речь шла не о тебе, а о тех, кто тебя зализывает.
Не притворяйся, что ты не поняла о чём речь.:wink:


> Во-вторых, сюда, как ты уже заметила, в основном заходит узкий круг,


Это общается узкий, а заходят многие, в том числе и новички, а если не оставляют отзыв, то это их право воспринимать твоё творчество или пройти мимо, что бы не навредить тебе и не сделать больно, но ты настырно говоришь только,что тебе не мешает.


> А в-третьих, я же написала, что не задумывалась, что это может повлиять на чье-то мнение,


А ты задумайся, ведь ты так грамотно рассуждаешь, а тут зациклилась на одном.


> Я живу в мире,где меня, такую какая есть, каждый день видят


Видно ты забыла, что придя сюда, вышла из того мира и попала за тридевять земель, в другой мир, мир жестокости, мир алчности, мир зависти и мир сострадания.


> Если сейчас я начну просить модераторов  убрать фото, получится с моей стороны неискренне.


Для фото есть профиль, куда и вставляется фото, но не в заголовке темы.

PS; Дин, я ещё раз говорю, что прекращаю обсуждение, пока нас не накозали за флуд в творческой теме. Люди заходят твоё творчество почитать, а не наши споры и флуд. Для этого есть (Личные сообщения), где и ведётся подобная полемика.
Всё, я ушла  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Девчонки, необыкновенно интересно вас читать :wink: когда люди говорят от души, не выходя за рамки такта - одно наслаждение  :flower:  мечтаю, чтобы вы подружились по-настоящему!  :Aga: 
Кстати, ничего нет плохого в том, что идёт обмен мнениями или делятся своими убеждениями ИМЕННО по теме стихов - как критиковать и критиковать ли вообще. Диана, твои мысли по этому поводу? :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Skade*,
 Мои мысли, что тут этого лучше не делать...Раз уж люди пишут просто по велению сердца, то лучше просто наблюдать. Веление сердца - штука неоднозначная и с этим надо, как оказзалось, быть аккуратным до крайности.

*Добавлено через 15 часов 13 минут*



> Немного пасмурно и зябко,
> То тучи,то немного солнца.
> Пью чай с печеньем,очень сладкий,
> Чуть неразмешано на донце.
> А из колонок нежной мятой
> Выводит трели пианино.
> На небе тучи,как заплаты
> И цвет заката красно-винный.


Одна девушка, которую зовут Надя Година написала в ответ:

_И смотрит на меня улыбка
В своем таинственном уныньи
Как ломтик белой спелой дыни.
И от нее мне также липко.

А на балконе спеют груши.
И много, очень много света...
Я вспоминаю редко это, 
Воспоминание так душит.
_
*Добавлено через 15 часов 14 минут*



> Немного пасмурно и зябко,
> То тучи,то немного солнца.
> Пью чай с печеньем,очень сладкий,
> Чуть неразмешано на донце.
> А из колонок нежной мятой
> Выводит трели пианино.
> На небе тучи,как заплаты
> И цвет заката красно-винный.


Одна девушка, которую зовут Надя Година, написала в ответ:

_И смотрит на меня улыбка
В своем таинственном уныньи
Как ломтик белой спелой дыни.
И от нее мне также липко.

А на балконе спеют груши.
И много, очень много света...
Я вспоминаю редко это, 
Воспоминание так душит.
_
*Добавлено через 15 часов 19 минут*
ох ох ох... то ли я неумёха, то ли интернет против меня бунтует... 

Уважаемые модераторы, исправьте, пожалуйста, дублированное сообщение.

----------


## Black Lord

> Мои мысли, что тут этого лучше не делать..


Милая девушка, очень жаль, что вы не поняли меня и остальных людей и перевернули добрые пожелания во зло...
Сочный апельсин приятней выжатого лимона......
Забудь про мои слова к тебе и живи, как твоя душа велит. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
Кто мне скажет, что главное в нашей жизни? самое главное?

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Спасибо обоим - вы дали очень обстоятельный ответ!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Андрей Байрон*,
 зря вы так. Я все отлично поняла. И все были в какой то мере правы. Тема закрыта и я сделала для себя выводы.

*Skade*,
главное не терять себя и иногда останавливаться,чтобы оглянуться вокруг. Хотя у каждого наверное есть свое 'ГЛАВНОЕ'. :-) Кто-то любит лимоны, а кому-то больше по душе сочное яблочко. . . :-) 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Кто-то верит в себя, кто-то верит в удачу,
А кому-то важнее взять пива на сдачу.
Кто-то смотрит в окно,кто-то в иллюминатор.
Кто из нас Чиполино?А кто Терминатор?
Научиться бы верить в жизнь, как в лучшее чудо,
Быть немного добрее и лечить лишь простуды,
Улыбаться земле и случайным прохожим,
 Есть не морщась лимон, наверное тоже. . . :-)

Экспромт.

----------


## yozhik67

> Кто мне скажет, что главное в нашей жизни? самое главное?


Чем на свете дольше
Счёт годам веду,
Тем сомнений больше -
Так ли я живу?
Чем я знаю больше,
Мир пройдя земной,
Тем раздумья дольше
На вопрос простой.
Но порой так трудно -
Даже споря с Ним -
Невзначай как будто,
Не примерить нимб.
И одно спасенье
От напасти сей -
Вечное сомненье
В святости своей.

----------


## Kliakca

> Кто мне скажет, что главное в нашей жизни? самое главное?


Каждому своё!!!
Одни вспомнят – «дерево-дом-сын».
Другие Библию – «Не убий-не укради-возлюби ближнего…….»
Для меня главное оставаться в любой ситуации «ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ»!
Диана,  сказать тебе правду, значит ударить тебя и настроить против себя общественность.
Сладко соврать, значит переступить через свои принципы и не уважать себя, в крайнем случае, получить «БАН».
Вкратце; 
 Жалость убивает в человеке личность!!!
Самое страшное,  получать от этого наслаждение.
Когда ты повернешься к людям душёй и сердцем, а не телом, тогда я поверю в искренность твоих слов.
А пока……..счастья тебе, здоровья, успехов в творческом развитии и быть самой собой во всём.
*yozhik67*,замечательно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Kliakca*,
 :-):-):-) чтобы не вступить в очередной спор, я просто молча улыбнусь. :-):-):-)

----------


## Kliakca

> не вступить в очередной спор, я просто молча улыбнусь


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Забудь про мои слова к тебе и живи, как твоя душа велит


http://files.mail.ru/NVOAF7

----------


## Black Lord

*Tawarwaith*,*Фрагмент ме4ты*,*Skade*

*Хватит слёзы лить напрасно
И воспитывать чужих.
Оглянись вокруг «ненастья»
И найди в толпе «своих».

Не вернуть, что растворилось,
Не вернуть, что не срослось.
Не вернуть, что потерялось.
Не слепилось, не сбылось.

Я устал прощаться вечно,
Уходила двести раз.
Двести первый возвращалась,
Но опять найдешь  отказ...*

*Ушедшие сны*:http://webfile.ru/3697675

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Андрей Байрон,

Оглянулась:нету 'ненастий',
Солнце светит глазами людей.
Лето, речка. . . Какое счастье!
И так много веселых идей.
Ну а Вы. . . Улыбайтесь чаще,
Зла не помните,коль его нет,
Не делите на 'ваша-наша',
Не теряйте в глазах своих свет.

----------


## Skadi

> Ну а Вы. . . *Улыбайтесь чаще,
> Зла не помните, коль его нет,
> Не делите на 'ваша-наша',
> Не теряйте в глазах своих свет*.


*Умничка, Диана*  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/711940.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/696580.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/697604.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/700676.jpg[/IMG]
*Добавлено через 38 минут*



> *Солнце светит глазами людей.
> Лето, речка. . . Какое счастье!
> И так много веселых идей!*


:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я из рук твоих есть не стану!
И в глаза не буду смотреть!
Даже ждать тебя перестану. . .
Ты летать хотел? Можешь лететь!
И не надо искать мои руки!
Пусть их греет верная шаль.
Нет на свете больнее муки:
Слышать с губ любимого 'Жаль'.

----------


## Skadi

> Ты летать хотел? Можешь лететь!


Хотел свободным быть? лети!
Открыты двери - все пути
Твои теперь, как и всегда,
Зовущие куда-то вдаль.
Лети смелей, пьяней свободой,
Переживу момент ухода.
Возможно, да, чего-то жаль...
Тебя, спешащего в ту даль.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мы снова сядем пить лимонный чай.
Ты спросишь:'Как дела твои, родная',
Волос коснешься, как бы невзначай.

Я улыбнусь в ответ на так нелепо,
Но с интересом заданый вопрос.
И вновь тебе поверю. Молча... Слепо...

Весь выпит чай и вымыта посуда.
Ты виновато смотришь на меня.
Мы оба знаем, что уйдешь отсюда.

Я дверь запру и прислонюсь к стене.
Мне эту пустоту заполнить нечем
И нечем эту боль закрасить мне.

----------


## PAN

> Мы снова сядем пить лимонный чай.


 :Aga: ...

----------


## КП

> Мы снова сядем пить лимонный чай.
> Ты спросишь:'Как дела твои, родная',


 Очень здорово-за душу берет!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Когда нибудь я встану перед Ним.
Какая есть, со всем, что за душой.
Он будет суд вершить великий и святой.
Тот страшен будет миг. . .неповторим...
Мне будет стыдно - груз грехов велик.
За годом год Он шанс давал, а я
Не слушала, мол, голова своя. . .
И на губах застыл страданья крик.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Да. . . Будет это. Ход необратим
Слепого времени, что нынче правит бал.
Но Он мне шанс уже однажды дал. . .
И я не знаю как же быть мне с ним?

----------


## Skadi

> Когда нибудь я встану перед Ним.
> Какая есть, со всем, что за душой.
> Он будет суд вершить великий и святой.
> Тот страшен будет миг. . .неповторим...
> Мне будет стыдно - груз грехов велик.
> За годом год Он шанс давал, а я
> Не слушала, мол, голова своя. . .
> И на губах застыл страданья крик.
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> ...


*Да жить. Да просто жить и душу
Свою всегда хранить от черноты,
Быть верной слову, суть его не рушить
И дать звенеть мечте от высоты!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/660424.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> Но Он мне шанс уже однажды дал. . .
> И я не знаю как же быть мне с ним?


Никак не быть... всё сбудется само,
И шансов нет насильно полюбить. 
Грехов, конечно, всех не искупить,
Стремиться ж надо... только и всего.

----------


## Skadi

Диан...вспомнился Хайям...как-то так...невольно...
Возможно, ты знаешь эти строки:

*Общаясь с дураком, не оберешься срама,
Поэтому совет ты выслушай Хайяма:
Яд, мудрецом тебе предложенный, прими,
Из рук же дурака не принимай бальзама.
_____
За мгновеньем мгновенье - и жизнь промелькнет...
Пусть весельем мгновение это блеснет!
Берегись, ибо жизнь - это сущность творенья,
Как ее проведешь, так она и пройдет.
_____
На розах блистанье росы новогодней прекрасно,
Любимая - лучшее творенье господне - прекрасна.
Жалеть ли минувшее, бранить ли его мудрецу?
Забудем вчерашнее! Ведь наше Сегодня - прекрасно.
_____
Ты сегодня не властен над завтрашним днем,
Твои замыслы завтра развеются сном!
Ты сегодня живи, если ты не безумен.
Ты - не вечен, как все в этом мире земном.
_____
Коль можешь, не тужи о времени бегущем,
Не отягчай души ни прошлым, ни грядущим.
Сокровища свои потрать, пока ты жив;
Ведь все равно в тот мир предстанешь неимущим.
_____
Даже самые светлые в мире умы
Не смогли разогнать окружающей тьмы.
Рассказали нам несколько сказочек на ночь
И отправились, мудрые, спать, как и мы.*

 :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Снова на улице лужи...
Теплый, но сильный ветер.
Зонтик уже не нужен,
Лик небосвода светел.
Лучше смотреть повыше -
Под каблуками слякоть.
Как же прекрасно, слышишь,
Тот-Кто-Заставил-Плакать.*

----------


## Black Lord

> Вы смеетесь надо мной, потому что я отличаюсь от вас


Когда ты избавишься от этих мыслей, то всё в твоей жизни будет замечательно  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Когда ты избавишься от этих мыслей, то всё в твоей жизни будет замечательно


Та, честно говоря, мысли не мои... просто фраза понравилась... вспомнились подрастковые годы, увлечения всякими неформальными движениями, когда так хотелось быть не такими, как все...Вот прочитала вчера эти слова и пожалела, что не нашла их тогда, классный лозунг был бы для нас... особенно :biggrin: когда губы голубым красили, а волосы зеленым...:biggrin:... 
Так что зря вы снова на личности переходите...:smile:Тут другой подтекст...:smile:

И, кстати, не знаю какие у вас сведения, но в моей жизни и так все замечательно, чего и вам желаю:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> кстати, не знаю какие у вас сведения


почти все...


> но в моей жизни и так все замечательно


 :flower:  это заметно по аватарке :wink:


> чего и вам желаю


Спасибо

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Рыжая бестия лета
В танце лесном кружится. 
Песней цветов неспетой
В кружева снов ложится.
Яркой улыбкой веснушки
На нос запрыгнули смело.
Мы на лесной опушке,
Съесть две клубнички сели.
Вкусно и очень сладко.
Ягоды тают мгновенно.
Прическа была укладкой,
Стала 'Вихрем вселенной'.
Божьи коровки решили
Меня покорить,как вершину.
Время, как будто застыло,
А рядом любимый мужчина. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Мы на лесной опушке,
> Съесть две клубнички сели...


Гм...представила...заманчиво :rolleyes:




> Прическа была укладкой,
> Стала 'Вихрем вселенной'


Ну, понятно же  :Aga: :wink:




> Время, как будто застыло,
> А рядом любимый мужчина. . .


Всё логично! так просто! очень понравилось :smile: :flower:

----------


## Нотя

ой, давно не заходила, почитала последние две страницы и так и не поняла о чем спор. Я Дианкины стихи читаю сердцем и вою на луну, потомучто она описывает мое состояние, а не как не её, (мы в аське общаемся.). Может когда чувствуешь стихи, а не читаешь и ищеш правильные рифмы, тогда и ставишь искреннее спасибо не взирая на физическое состояние человека. Просто не знаю как её еще выразить свое восхищение. Приеду к ним обязательно, тогда расцелую в обе щеки.
А вам Клякса хочется ответить словами человека с нашего форума: то что она делает в фотошопе - это гениальность, но рот ей лучше не открывать, и знаете я с ним согласна. 
Сразу прошу прощения У Вас Клякса, может все потому, что вреале люди совсем другие. А я стольких с форума знаю, что огого...

----------


## Skadi

*Нотя*,
Можно расцелую? kisskisskisskisskiss :flower: 
Дианка у нас ещё и печататься будет - уверена!!! :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> А вам Клякса хочется ответить словами человека с нашего форума


*Нотя*,а своего мнения нет?
Сколько ещё люди будут умом Вадимыча пользоваться?
Я не хочу вас обидеть, но вам многое не известно, а обсуждать это на форуме я небуду.

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан, у тебя есть что-нибудь ещё из новенького? 
Ждём :smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Нотя

> Нотя,а своего мнения нет?
> Сколько ещё люди будут умом Вадимыча пользоваться?
> Я не хочу вас обидеть, но вам многое не известно, а обсуждать это на форуме я небуду


Я тоже не хочу вас обидеть, но если Слова говорят уже как афоризм, может стоит задуматься. Может потому что я не знаю многого как вам кажется, я искреннее вас реагирую на написанное Дианой, я просто правда не понимаю как она может так точно писать о том что чувстую я сейчас и последние полгода. Как два разных человека могут чувствовать и видеть мир такм какой он сейчас для меня

----------


## Skadi

> я просто правде не понимаю как она может так точно писать о том что чувстую я сейчас и последние полгода. Как два разных человека могут чувствовать и видеть мир такм какой он сейчас для меня


Такое бывает. Редко, но бывает :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

*Нотя*,я не говорила, что стихи у неё плохие и без души, они мне тоже нравятся.
Речь шла совершенно о другом и каждый человек имеет право на своё мнение, а когда ему запрещают выражать своё мнение и навязывают своё, то это просто не коректно.
Многие воспринимают стихи в других темах на свой счёт, хотя они адресованны совсем другим людям или это просто состояние автора, в котором он находится.
Если ваши мысли совпали, то это просто совпадение жизненных ситуаций и их последствий.

----------


## Нотя

По логике, она сейчас должна испытывать совсем другие чувства. У меня когда я счастлива совсем писать не получается, все эмоции направлены на любимого человека, а когда мне больно вот тогда прорывает. поэтому у меня перерывы в стихах и больще чем на 3-4 года есть, а тут просто без слов...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Если ваши мысли совпали, то это просто совпадение жизненных ситуаций и их последствий


Я очень хочу чтобы мы все как можно реже бывали в ситуациях, когда нам больно. Всех очень люблю.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои, читаю-читаю и вспомнила частушку:
Эх, топну ногой, да притопну другой!
Не могу остановиться - ХАРАКТЕР ТАКОЙ. :-)
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Не так давно мне сделали довольно справедливое замечание (в чужой теме я вступила в длиный спор), что тему человек создает для того, чтобы читали и обсуждали его творчество,а не для дебатов. :-) Так вот, прошу Вас, если есть какие то конкретные отзывы или критика по стихам, обязательно пишите тут, а обсуждение меня, как личности, перенесите в личку, поскольку я не вижу смысл переливать тут из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Мудрая ты моя женщина! ну как удержаться от флуда и не сказать вслух то, что только что сказала? kiss :flower: 
Диан, напиши ещё что-то для души, мм? :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

И еще. . . Я вот задумалась:обо мне могут тут знать лишь какие то факты, жизненные обстоятельства. . . И то из третьих рук. Но ведь это явно не отражает мой внутренний мир! И, зная обо мне даже всю биографию, вряд ли можно сказать:это мне в ней ясно, это - нет. Аватар, подпись, стихи, комментарии в темах, то, что говорят обо мне другие - это лишь верхушка айсберга. Думаю, не стоит делать выводы без личного общения.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Skade, как-то когда хочется, не пишется:-). Откуда-то приходит иногда, ложится на экран. . . А вот, если ставлю цель:написать стих - выходит ерунда. :-) Вот поэтому я не могу считать себя поэтом. Ведь как настоящие поэты - они именно работали, сидели над  каждой строкой. Конечно, музы и вдохновение никто не отнимал, но труд и усердие - половина успеха. Впрочем, не мне с моей ленью :-) эти слова произносить:-):-):-).

----------


## Skadi

Диан, очень даже понимаю тебя! мне сейчас тоже не пишется.....но бывает так, что в мыслях нет стихов и вдруг....появляются строки. Поэтому всегда недалеко от меня находятся карандаш и бумага :smile: Ты права, настоящие поэты вынашивают свои творения....потом долго над ними работают. Но бывают и исключения из правил. Впрочем, это же не новость :wink:

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Диана... :flower: 

Верю... Жду...

----------


## Лев

> я просто правда не понимаю как она может так точно писать о том что чувстую я сейчас и последние полгода. Как два разных человека могут чувствовать и видеть мир такм какой он сейчас для меня


Ничто не ново под луной -
Ничто не ново.
Поэт нарушил мой покой
Иль только слово?
Поэт на то он и Поэт,
Благословлённый небесами,
Чтоб написать о нас сонет
Понятными словами...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> ставлю цель:написать стих - выходит ерунда. :-) Вот поэтому я не могу считать себя поэтом. Ведь как настоящие поэты - они именно работали, сидели над каждой строкой.


Входит в тебя настоящий Поэт - Его в себе хочешь ты видеть.
Трудиться над строчкой - редактором быть, Поэта не хочешь обидеть?...:smile::rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Талант и труд - ключ к гениальности!
. . .я повторюсь, не побоясь банальности.

----------


## Лев

> Талант и труд - ключ к гениальности!
> . . .я повторюсь, не побоясь банальности.


Талант и труд - то к результату ключ,
А гениальность - та от Бога.
Сказать об этом не боюсь,
Волнуюсь только вот немного...:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:-) да! Гениальность - дар от Бога,
Но без труда и с ним нам не добиться много. . .

----------


## Лев

> Но без труда...


Ну да, ну да - 
Из обезьяны сделал человека...:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В никуда гнется линия жизни.
В никуда. . .
Все, что было, исчерпано извне.
Навсегда?
Ожидания зал опечатан.
В том ли суть?
Где-то новый сюрприз припрятан.
Не забудь! 
Надо плыть вопреки теченью.
Надо ли
Все продать и предать забвенью?
Жизнь в пыли.
Ну и что,что давно не осень.
Время снов.
Только раз у небес попросим -
Джаз без слов.

----------


## PAN

> В никуда гнется линия жизни





> Читай по губам:ПО-ЗИ-ТИВ


Такое лето???...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Такие ощущения. . . Бывают.

----------


## PAN

> Бывают.


Согласен... :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В небе ли, в море ли или в сознании
Есть миллионы ответов. 
Можно понять секрет мирозданья.
Просто почувствуй это!

----------


## Лев

> В небе ли, в море ли или в сознании
> Есть миллионы ответов. 
> Можно понять секрет мирозданья.
> Просто почувствуй это!
> __________________


Нет большого секрета в этом -
Мир сотворён Любовью Поэта.
Сила Творца проникает в Сердца -
Не затворяйте Сердца от Творца:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> В небе ли, в море ли или в сознании
> Есть миллионы ответов...


Как бы нам вовремя взять тот ответ
Или услышать чей добрый совет...
Не застрахован от кучи ошибок
Каждый. Наш мир на земле очень зыбок...

----------


## Лев

> Как бы нам вовремя взять тот ответ
> Или услышать чей добрый совет...
> Не застрахован от кучи ошибок
> Каждый. Наш мир на земле очень зыбок...


Тихо звучит в каждом сердце ответ -
Имеющий уши примет совет...

----------


## Skadi

> Тихо звучит в каждом сердце ответ -
> Имеющий уши примет совет...


Сердце, подчас, ошибается, Лев.
Разума надо услышать припев,
Что одинаков. Куплеты разнятся,
Сердце в куплетах готово стучаться.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я люблю,когда в городе вечер -
Фонари так приветливо светят,
Как большие веселые свечи.
Все причудливо в этом свете.
Полумрак городской обители.
Мы как будто немного ближе. . .
Фонари. . . Фонари-спасители. . .
Неба купол стал много ниже. . .
Холодает. Пиджак на плечи.
'Очень жаль, что уходишь рано'.
Фонари, твои губы, вечер. . .
'Ой,  прости, что так поздно, мама!'

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Привет! Диана, только что прочёл и тут же зазвучало - куда тебе послать песню?

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
Наконец-то!  :Ok:  а можно и мне прислать? :rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> *Фрагмент ме4ты*,
>  Привет! Диана, только что прочёл и тут же зазвучало - куда тебе послать песню?


здравствуйте! Вот мой электронный адрес: fragmentme4tbi1@rambler.ru. Заранее спасибо!:-)

----------


## PAN

> Я люблю,когда в городе


*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Диана... прими от всей души... :flower: 
Зацепило...

----------


## Skadi

> В никуда гнется линия жизни...


В никуда гнётся линия жизни,
Если просто живёшь, без огня.
И подумать бывает не лишне
И понять - есть союз "ты и я"!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Никак не выходит музыку послушать, что ЛЕВ прислал. Придется ждать пока комп 'выпишут' из 'больницы':-).

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан....как ты? :smile: :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 ...а я-то думаю, куда Диана пропала...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Как ты, мой миленький? как чувствуешь, Диан?
Как тот, кто Богом был тебе сюрпризом дан?
Ох, как, подчас, мне не хватает твоих слов...
А жизнь идёт, её сюжет давно не нов.
Звонила я недавно много-много раз,
Но телефон молчал, расстраивая нас...
Найдёшь минутку, сообщи, как ты и где?
Найдём мы время прибежать в дел череде!
 :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:-)я - хорошо, спасибо,что волнуетесь! Извините, что не стихами. . .  Тот, кто Богом дан, готовит сейчас своей половине (то бишь мне) ужин. Тихое семейное счастье:-).

----------


## Skadi

> Тихое семейное счастье:-)


Диан...как хорошо! я так рада :smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Жизнь - это медленное пламя,
> Которое горит лишь раз,
> Своими чудными дарами
> Нас осыпает каждый час.
> Жизнь - вся любовь!
> К цветам и травам,
> К дождю и снегу, 
> К свету дня...
> Кто скажет, по какому праву
> ...


 Пол жизни потерял, пока не мог по-человечески почитать стихи, а не в полуспешке((( Начал перечитывать всё сначала и вот дошёл только до пятой страницы... Жаль, что за некоторые веши нельзя сказать спасибо ещё раз(((

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Пусть говорят - я инвалид,
> Но это для меня не важно.
> Я, словно парусник бумажный,
> Качаюсь на волнах обид.
> Но я от жизни не бежал
> И ни на чьём плече не плакал.
> Я жизнь с надеждой принимал,
> Как вечно суетный вокзал.
> О, люди, обращаюсь к вам:
> ...


Я так и не нашёл, что написать....

----------


## Skadi

> Я так и не нашёл, что написать....


Саша, после того, как впервые прочитала эти строки Дениса, стало так горько, а пальцы невольно сжались в кулаки...

----------


## barbarossa

> Саша, после того, как впервые прочитала эти строки Дениса, стало так горько, а пальцы невольно сжались в кулаки...


Пусть люди мелют, что хотят,
Пусть нам любые клейма ставят.
Любовь нас в жизни не оставит,
Мы с ней сильнее во сто крат.

Жестокость - слабого удел
И одинокого душою.
А пред тобою - строй друзей
И Бог  всегда, всегда с тобою

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> _Из новых стихов Дианы:
> 
> ***
> Темы из прошлого душу тревожат.
> Много хорошего могло быть и может.
> Маленькой девочке хочется лета,
> Маленькой девочке холодно где-то.
> Солнце не греет. Слезы с ресничек.
> Нет у девчонки братьев сестричек.
> ...


Это просто что-то!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Никогда не заходила в темку........ (проклятая нехватка времени).......
Сегодня впервые зашла... и зависла....... с первого стиха (потом проза) и до этого.... одни слёзы!!!! Даже голова разболелась.... Ведь их нельзя по другому читать, даже если они и коротенькие, в них столько вложено, что, слов нет!!!!!!!
Оля, спасибо что дала возможность познакомиться с творчеством Дианы и Дениса (от волнения уже забыла как его зовут, вроде Денис)...
Передай им пожалуйста моё восхищение! Они обязательно должны писать дальше! Далеко не все могут так красиво изложить свои мысли, да ещё и в стихах. РЕСПЕКТ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
П.С: обязателъно дочитаю до конца всё, что уже в темке и что будет появлятъся! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, спасибо что дала возможность познакомиться с творчеством Дианы и Дениса (от волнения уже забыла как его зовут, вроде Денис)...
> Передай им пожалуйста моё восхищение! Они обязательно должны писать дальше! Далеко не все могут так красиво изложить свои мысли, да ещё и в стихах. РЕСПЕКТ!


Танюша, спасибо ребятам за то, что они такие молодцы! они очень талантливы - это не похвала, а констатация факта. Я, например, очень горжусь тем, что общаюсь с ними и мне нравится это общение, эти ребята - совершенно замечательные люди! я была рада познакомить всех вас с ними :smile:
Танюша, эта тема теперь ДИАНИНА, и ты напрямую можешь общаться с ней - думаю, Диана будет этому только рада  :Aga:  :flower: 
Спасибо тебе  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Есть прекрасное произведение польского писателя Януша Вишневского 'Одиночество в сети'. Недавно я читала его в третий раз (хотя редко берусь за книгу даже дважды), слезы удавалось сдерживать лишь в перерыве между чтением.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Один лишь раз она сходила
На почту, ту, что за углом.
И целый день себя корила,
Читая письма за столом.
Однажды так легко отрезав
Его от жизни, от мечты,
 Как будто цвет ненужный срезав. . .
108 писем. . . Как цветы.
Она ушла, забрав дыханье.
А он? Ему хотелось жить.
И в письмах тысячи признаний 
Писал, чтоб просто как то быть.
Ах, лучше б тысячу проклятий
Послал в единственном письме.
108 писем, как объятья,
К любимой,пусть чужой,жене.
Она их медленно сжигает.
С бумагой и душа горит.
Никто на свете не узнает
Как сердце от любви болит.

----------


## Skadi

> 108 писем, как объятья,
> К любимой,пусть чужой,жене.
> Она их медленно сжигает.
> С бумагой и душа горит.
> Никто на свете не узнает
> Как сердце от любви болит.


Я свои письма не считала,
Хотя, с любовью их писала...
Любовь в ответах получала -
Её в избытке не хватало!
...Широкоплечий и высокий,
Играл как бог на фортепиано,
А взгляд зелёных глаз глубокий!
Он в душу проникал, и пьяной
Была от этих умных глаз...
Стихов тогда писалось сколько!
Часами разговор, подчас
Вели мы с ним...Инета только
В то время не было - и к счастью!
Тепло объятий, сладость губ...
Реальный мир своею властью
Нас покорял, был всеми люб...

----------


## barbarossa

Дианочка! Это стихи Желанки. Для вас. Она передает вам привет и разрешила!!! послать эти стихи.

Под пенье вереницы снов, 
под гулкий бой часов старинных
ты видишь день, день без ветров
в сей хладости ума повинных.
Ты видишь сон, три сотни снов 
Одновременно, ярко, тихо,
ты видишь лес и видишь ночь,
ты видишь соль озер старинных.
Ты видишь мрак и видишь свет,
ты видишь счастье рядом с горем.
И,  все увидев, ты ответ
Увидишь  очень-очень скоро.
Слова что высекли на камне 
друиды сотни лет назад -
ответ на то, зачем рождались,
 рождаются и будут.Так
написано на этом камне:

МЫ РОЖДЕНЫ, ЧТОБЫ ПРОЖИТЬ
ОДНУ ИЗ ЛУЧШИХ В МИРЕ ЖИЗНЕЙ.
МЫ РОЖДЕНЫ, ЧТОБЫ СЛУЖИТЬ
РОДИТЕЛЯМ, ЛЮБВИ, ОТЧИЗНЕ.
ЧТОБ В ЭТОМ ТЫ НЕ УСОМНИЛСЯ,
Я РАССКАЖУ ТЕБЕ СЕКРЕТ:
ЗАПОМНИ, ТЫ, МАЛЫШ, РОДИЛСЯ
НА ЛУЧШЕЙ ИЗ ПЛАНЕТ…..

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дианочка! Это стихи Желанки. Для вас. Она передает вам привет и разрешила!!! послать эти стихи.
> 
> Под пенье вереницы снов, 
> под гулкий бой часов старинных
> ты видишь день, день без ветров
> в сей хладости ума повинных.
> Ты видишь сон, три сотни снов 
> Одновременно, ярко, тихо,
> ты видишь лес и видишь ночь,
> ...


Мне очень нравится! У нее настоящий талант! Огромный ей от меня привет!:-) 

А еще Вы дали дочке замечательное имя:-),просто сказочное. . .

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Ты опять безнадежно красива,
Легким шелком чуть бедра прикрыв.
Ты опять в вихре снов горделиво
Спишь, как ангел в постели застыв.
Ну а я, рифмоплет-неудачник,
Быть у ног твоих вечность готов.
Как сказал бы сосед мой дачник:
Не минул ты,мой мальчик,оков.

----------


## barbarossa

*Для Дианочки*
Красота - не то, что снаружи.
Это то, что заметно в глазах:
Обещанье тепла со стужи,
Свет лампадки на образах,
Легкий шелест страничек книжных
И сиянье влюбленных глаз.
Красоту не видят, а чувствуют,
В этом я убеждалась не раз.

----------


## Skadi

> Красоту не видят, а чувствуют,
> В этом я убеждалась не раз.


*Красу души не каждый видит,
А только тот, кто сердцем чист.
Кто всего больше ненавидит,
Он не поймёт, как взгляд лучист!*

----------


## barbarossa

Прочла *твои стихи* на стихире:
Золотые нити слов
Оплетают мирозданье.
Спи,малютка! Нежных снов.
Засыпай,любви созданье.
Уноси в мир сладкой дремы
Все сиянье дня.
Королевские хоромы
Ждут во сне тебя. 
Сонных глазок, нежных щечек
Я покой храню.
Спи спокойно,мой цветочек!
Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!

Славно и трогательно.... Молодечик. Я стихи почитала некоторые, сейчас еще почитаю и добавлю страничку в закладку. :flower: 

У *Желанки* тоже есть колыбельная
Колыбельная
Белый иней ветки клонит,
Снег на солнышке блестит.
Подо льдом водица стонет,
Подо льдом земля гудит.
Льется песня по дороге, по сугробам января.
Вьюга студит волку ноги. Студит руки упыря.
Воет ветер, клонит ветки и качает колыбель.
Спи, малютка, злая вьюга стережет твою постель.
Песенку споет поземка,
Закачает малыша.
Воют волки, дует ветер
И часы спешат, спешат…
Сыпет снег стальное небо, гнутся ветки до земли.
А назад дороги нету, все живое нынче спит.
Нынче ивовые лапы разгребают белый снег.
А хозяин-косолапый ускоряет снежный бег.
Лес уснул, скрипят осины.
Дует ветер над горой.
Спи, малыш, и слушай зиму.
И не бойся, я с тобой.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты снова на коленях предо мной.
Какая,право,глупость,милый. . .
Слов дерзких и упрямых мутный рой.
А мне смешно, ведь я давно остыла.

Я губ твоих не стану целовать.
Зачем тебе холодные объятья?
Не надо клятвы глупые давать!
Настанет время,вспомнишь все проклятья. . .

Давай, как раньше, просто помолчим.
Молчанье наше мне всего дороже. . .
Мы тишиной в судьбе своей звучим.
Пусть Бог тебе забыть меня поможет!

----------


## PAN

> Ты снова на коленях


Снова ловлю себя на мысли, насколько ощутимо твои стихи передают настроение...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пусть жизнь бежит по лезвию ножа,
Кровь ее стекает по запястьям.
А мир, тихонько юность сторожа,
Любовь считает самым высшим счастьем.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты мне варишь компот из вишен,
Укрываешь,когда усну.
А мне ночью стук сердца слышен. . .
Как в ту первую нашу весну.
Мне и лет то совсем немного,
И морщин еще ждать и ждать.
Хорошо над своей дорогой
Не в лаптЯх идти, а летать.
И тебя поднимать над этим
Миром полным господ и рабов.
Мы друг другу любовью светим.
Мы друг другу сама любовь.

----------


## PAN

> Ты мне варишь компот из вишен,
> Укрываешь,когда усну.


Не просто спасибо... 
Зацепила...
Лет через двадцать-тридцать перечитай этот стих...

Да... :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Диана! Стихи - просто супер! Как-то очень просто, по-житейски, очень красиво, до боли щемит душу. Продолжайте писать! Уверена, что Ваши стихи опубликует любое издательство!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skadi*,
Оль, передай, пожалуйста, мои слова Диане. Стихи прекрасные. Просто нет слов... Плачу....

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Оль, передай, пожалуйста, мои слова Диане. Стихи прекрасные. Просто нет слов... Плачу....


Лен, ты сама можешь всё сказать Диане здесь, в этой теме, которая ей и принадлежит :smile:
Я очень счастлива и горжусь, что у нас вот такие есть ребята - умные, талантливые, отзывчивые, которые плюс к всему ещё хорошие и верные друзья, которые поддержат в трудный миг! спасибо тебе  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои,спасибо вам за теплые слова! :-)

----------


## LenZ

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дина! Можно так? Просто чудо! Очень трогает! И кстати, читала про перерывы в творчестве у ребят, со мной такое тоже бывало. и в данный момент происходит. Не пишу уже почти год. Так, обрывки какие-то. Записываю, но... целостного ничего... Но после чтения стихов в этом разделе, чувствую прилив. Надеюсь, что начну писать вскоре. спасибо всем за вдохновение. И тебе, Дина, особое!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Одну мою подругу тоже зовут Диана. А мы по-дружески зовём её Дина. Надеюсь, тебя это не обижает. :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Смешные люди ходят босиком,
Их дождь целует в нежные запястья.
Их не увидишь вдруг под потолком,
Ни в теплый день, ни в лютое ненастье. 
Смешные люди любят молоко,
Им нет дороже солнечного света.
Они пешком гуляют очень далеко
В лихой мороз и в солнечное лето.
Смешные люди верят в чудеса.
Они гадают на кофейной гуще.
Им ночью звезды дарят небеса. . .
И верится - наш мир один из лучших.
Смешные люди только не поймут
Зачем их все смешными называют.
И почему все спорят: крут-не крут.
И счастья снов совсем не понимают. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Смешные люди ходят босиком,
> Их дождь целует в нежные запястья...


Диан...как здорово! :smile: :flower: 
И как, всё-таки, приятно думать, что ты в этом случае тоже смешная (я о себе) :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

О таких не пишут песни.
Все прозаично и серо.
Всего то 17 весен.
И глупое имя - Лера.

Кому то решает задачи,
С кем то целуется ночью.
Но хочется жить иначе. . .
Хочется. . . Очень-очень!

Не любит есть щи и гречку.
Из школы не звонит маме.
Басейн заменяет речку,
А сериал мелодраму.

О ней написали песню. . .
Жизнь все таки странная штука.
Он пел ей о том,как прелестна.
Он врал. . . но целуя руки. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Он пел ей о том,как прелестна.
> Он врал. . . но целуя руки. . .


Чудо...всё правда. Спасибо, Диан  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я приду поздно ночью в среду.
Извиняться не буду. Зачем?
Заведу о любви беседу,
А потом уйду насовсем.

Ты привык.  Я другой не стану.
А меняться уже нет сил.
Я уйду и курить перестану.
Знаю, ты все заочно простил.

Месяц-два. . . Ты найдешь другую.
Это лучше, чем ждать меня.
На прощание я не целую.
Береги,дорогой,себя.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Солнца нет - твердили вы.
Закупали лампы,свечи.
И пусть были не правы,
Наступил навечно вечер.
Солнца нет - кричал моряк,
Фонарем светил на волны.
Вдалеке искал маяк.
Было сердце страха полно.
Солнца нет - твердил поэт.
Факел мастеря из ветки.
И стихов наверно нет -
Нервно он твердил соседке.
Солнца нет - сопел солдат,
Значит, нет и генералов.
Выкинув свой автомат,
Убежал от бед-авралов.
Только крошка - года два,
Заявляла всем упрямо,
Говорить умев едва:
СОЛНЦЕ ЕСТЬ,РАЗ РЯДОМ МАМА.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Время малиновой патокой тянется.
Мой маникюр уже идеальней мечты.
Розой зовешь и наверно боишься пораниться. . .
Знаешь, не ранят того,кого любят,цветы.

----------


## Skadi

> Розой зовешь и наверно боишься пораниться. . .
> Знаешь, не ранят того,кого любят,цветы.


 :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты танцевала первый танец с ним. . .
Летело время, как в калейдоскопе.
Он знал все тайны, знал, что был любим.
Сошлись их звезды в тайном гороскопе.
Ах, юность! Боже,Как она слепа,
Когда мы верим, любим, ждем и плачем.
 Их первый вальс, невинность этих па. . .
Тот день был мил, чудесен и удачен.
За ним шла ночь, которую вдвоем
Встречала пара. Жаркие объятья. . .
Все это было, поросло быльем.
Осталась боль и слезы, и проклятья. . .

----------


## Mishel

"Венец творения - Диана" - 
Читалось сладко на устах.
Шёл позитив от fortepiano - 
Шёл маленький Фрагмент в мечтах.

Возьми опять слов своих кисти
И снова тайну сотвори.
Перенеси текст в древа листик.
Из жизни красок набери.

Если стихи слизнула клякса,
Верни улыбку на уста.
Забудь плевок грязнули-плаксы,
Начни жизнь с чистого листа.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты только дыши, слышишь?!!
Пожалуйста. . . Выдох-вдох.   
Твои любимые мыши
И ярко-зеленый мох. . .
Все это такая неправда,
Что я от боли кричу.
Дыши, чтоб настало завтра!
Дыши. . . Помогай врачу.
Пусть завтра наступит снова.
Такое,как есть. . . Пускай!
Я вечность прощать готова.
Живи. Тебе рано в рай. . .

----------


## barbarossa

> Ты только дыши, слышишь?!!
> Пожалуйста. . . Выдох-вдох.


[IMG]http://*********ru/761417.png[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианка, молодец! Продолжаешь радовать.
 :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пусть завтра наступит снова.
> Такое,как есть. . . Пускай!
> Я вечность прощать готова.
> Живи. Тебе рано в рай. . .


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Без слов!!!!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Если надо, я стану сильней!
Сердце биться заставлю тише.
Никогда вновь не стану твоей!
Никогда! Никогда. . . Милый,слышишь?!
Я давно на дороге другой.
Мне ли сердце нелепое слушать?
Я когда то рассталась с тобой. . .
Тех решений уже не нарушить.
Если надо, я стану сильней!
Одолею все бури и грозы.
Только плачу. . . Не быть мне твоей. . .
И чужие пылятся розы. . .

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ты мне варишь компот из вишен,
> Укрываешь,когда усну.
> А мне ночью стук сердца слышен. . .
> Как в ту первую нашу весну.
> Мне и лет то совсем немного,
> И морщин еще ждать и ждать.
> Хорошо над своей дорогой
> Не в лаптЯх идти, а летать.
> И тебя поднимать над этим
> ...


Самое  чувство! :Ok: 
Особенно верное когда это 



> Лет через двадцать-тридцать...


 :Aga: 

 :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ах,оставь свою нелепую затею!
Не была,да и не быть твоею.
Пусть над фото втихомолку млею. . .
Доброю была,а стану злее.
Ах,не надо обещать мне рая!
Жизнь легка,как отголоски мая.
Ангелом не стать - судьба другая.
Просто помахай мне, улетая. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Только крошка - года два,
> Заявляла всем упрямо,
> Говорить умев едва:
> СОЛНЦЕ ЕСТЬ,РАЗ РЯДОМ МАМА.


 :flower: 



> Ах, юность! Боже, Как она слепа,
> Когда мы верим, любим, ждем и плачем.


 :flower: 



> Ты только дыши, слышишь?!!
> Пожалуйста. . .


 :flower: 



> Если надо, я стану сильней!


 :flower: 



> Ангелом не стать - судьба другая.
> Просто помахай мне, улетая. . .


 :flower: 
..........................................

Всё очень чудесно!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Фонари на рассвете гаснут,
Оставляя безумье ночи.
Милый,как же все было прекрасно!
Я люблю тебя. . . Очень-очень!
Желтоглазые,как же чудно
Вы творите сказочный свет,
В час,когда все вокруг безлюдно.
Полумрака ажурный бред. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Полумрака ажурный бред. . .


Нравится :smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Прошу тебя будь в моем мире. . .
Хоть буквой,хоть строчкой,хоть эхом.
Струной безголосой лиры,
Ребенка нашего смехом.
Мне важно знать,что ты будешь
Всегда и немного дольше.
Ты любишь? Ты любишь! Любишь. . .
А надо ли мне больше?

----------


## Skadi

> Мне важно знать,что ты будешь
> Всегда и немного дольше


Диан, я тоже так думаю...и довольно часто :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Струной безголосой лиры,


Хвалить не буду - ты и сама понимаешь, что есть хорошо...

Это просто так... от сердца... :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Мне важно знать,что ты будешь
> Всегда и немного дольше.


Я не скорблю о брошенном
На призрачной Земле – 
Пусть всё, что мной не прожито,
Останется тебе.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В моем доме больше нету снов.
Лишь воспоминаний тихий бред.
Жизнь - не жизнь и слезы - не любовь.
Только от иконы тихий свет.
В моих песнях больше нету слов.
Только музыка - дыхание небес.
Наломали мы однажды дров
И теперь не ждем иных чудес.
В моем сердце больше нету дна.
Все летит в пространство пустоты.
Я сегодня лягу спать одна,
Даже ночью не приснишься ты.
В моем небе больше нету звезд,
Темнота - убежище обид.
Я не плачу,больше нету слез,
Сердце глупое лишь по ночам болит.

----------


## Skadi

> Жизнь - не жизнь и слезы - не любовь.
> Только от иконы тихий свет...
> Только музыка - дыхание небес...


Дианка, вот это и мне созвучно сейчас  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Прости за редакцию, построил пофразно - возможно песня получится... 
 ***********************************************
 В доме моём нет больше снов,
 Лишь воспоминаний тихий бред.
 Жизнь не жизнь, а слёзы не любовь -
 Только от икон тихий свет.

 В песнях моих нет больше слов,
 Музыка - дыхание небес.
 Наломали мы однажды дров
 И теперь не ждём иных чудес.

 В сердце моём нет больше дна
 Всё летит в пространство пустоты.
 Я сегодня лягу спать одна,
 Даже ночью не приснишься ты.

 В небе моём нет больше звёзд,
 Темнота - убежище обид.
 Я не плачу, не хватает слёз -
 Только сердце по ночам болит.
****************************
 ритмически не получается...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А жизнь то идет. . . Спешит. . . Кувыркается. . .
И мы уже вроде не те.
Новая жизнь внутри начинается.
Радостно,словно в мечте.

----------


## LenZ

> Ты только дыши, слышишь?!!


 :flower: 



> Если надо, я стану сильней!


 :flower: 
Дина, очень красиво!
Вобще, все твои стихи с таким необыкновенным оттенком грусти. Но они настоящие. Жизненные. Я в восторге! Надеюсь, что зайдёшь на мою страничку как-нибудь (Для тех, кому бывает одиноко). Буду рада прочитать твоё мнение.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Нежности бездонный океан,
Моих чувств сияние добра. . .
Сердца уголок на веки сдан
за улыбку,что дороже серебра.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я опускаюсь на морское дно,
Меня ласкают нежно эти воды.
И что бы не было,я знаю лишь одно:
Нельзя любя хотеть шальной свободы.
Я поднимаюсь в высоту небес,
Мне облака - пуховым покрывалом.
Да! Ты не ангел, но и я не бес. . .
Не путай наш конец с хмельным началом.
Я слишком прочно на земле стою,
Но лучше 'на',чем 'в' - понятно дело.
Ты душу как то раз раскрыл свою. . .
А я - не раз, пусть бренное, но тело.
Я, как снежинка, в воздухе парю.
Снег для меня подобен обновленью. . .
Я тихо-тихо в небо говорю:
Благодарю за каждое мгновенье!

----------


## LenZ

> Я опускаюсь на морское дно,
> Меня ласкают нежно эти воды.


Как всегда, замечательно! Только как-то острее... Мне так показалось.

----------


## Skadi

> Нельзя, любя, хотеть шальной свободы...


 :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои,Хотела тут кое что прояснить:-). Многие замечают,что большинство моих стихов с оттенком грусти,печальные. Да,это правда так,но не потому что мне постоянно грустно,а потому что музы меня вот такие посещают. Даже,когда мне весело,беру ручку и выходит стих-печаль.  Ну а когда грустно,так сам Бог велел:-). Может потому что все это выливается в поэзию,в реальности я долго грустить не умею:-). Чего и Вам желаю!

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Когда не грустно, я - смеюсь...
 Когда мне грустно - улыбаюсь.
 Что в строчки вылилось - душой тружусь,
 Но то не обо мне - я просто выражаюсь...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

Вот и "Фонари-спасители" зазвучали... Девушки, кто споёт?
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/639186/

----------


## LenZ

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Лев*,
Ветер счастья пьянящий утих.
У золы наших встреч не согреться.
Умираю... Рождается стих
На осколках разбитого сердца.

Пишу чаще всего, когда мне плохо.

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*



> Вот и "Фонари-спасители" зазвучали...


К сожалению, нет возможности прослушать именно сейчас. Думаю, что получилось красиво. Обязательно послушаю.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вот и "Фонари-спасители" зазвучали... Девушки, кто споёт?
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/639186/


Замечательно!
 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Вот и "Фонари-спасители" зазвучали... Девушки, кто споёт?
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/639186/


Послушала. Прекрасно!  :flower:  Очень красиво! В стиле Митяева...Жаль, что не умею петь, но танец бы с удовольствием сделала на эту песню!

----------


## Лев

> Пишу чаще всего, когда мне плохо.


Мой знакомый профессор психиатрии рассказывал мне: "Многим своим пациентам рекомендовал начать писать. Кому в литературе, кому в живописи и т.д. - болезни как не бывало...":smile:

----------


## LenZ

> Кому в литературе, кому в живописи и т.д. - болезни как не бывало...


У меня обратная связь - когда плохо, сразу пишется. Как только всё налаживается, вдохновение меня покидает.

----------


## Лев

> когда плохо, сразу пишется.


Муза стучится... :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Лев, я смогла послушать! *хлопаю в ладоши,как ребенок*. Сейчас упаду в обморок от счастья! *целую Вас в обе щеки*. СПАСИБО!

----------


## LenZ

> Муза стучится...


Да просто врывается. Пишу без удержу. А потом уходит без предупреждения. И ничего не пишется. Совсем. Даже страшно... А вдруг, не вернётся... Лев, я - Лена. Будем знакомы? Приглашаю Вас посетить мою страничку (Для тех, кому бывает одиноко). Буду рада прочитать Ваши отзывы :smile:

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Правда, ведь красивая песня получилась? А ты поёшь, Дин?

----------


## Лев

> Даже страшно... А вдруг, не вернётся...


Музы стучатся всегда вовремя - только обратить внимание надо, а то стук становится невыносимым...

----------


## LenZ

> Музы стучатся всегда вовремя - только обратить внимание надо, а то стук становится невыносимым...


:biggrin: :Aga:  Точно.

----------


## Skadi

> А ты поёшь, Дин?


Смею уверить, что Диана поёт так же выразительно, как пишет стихи. На английском - тоже :smile:
Думю, что она вполне сама могла бы спеть и "Фонари"  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Эх, Skadi, годик пролетит и попробуем:-). Пока буду практиковаться в колыбельных:-).

----------


## Лев

> Думаю, что она вполне сама могла бы спеть и "Фонари"


Минус выслать?:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, Skadi, годик пролетит и попробуем:-). Пока буду практиковаться в колыбельных:-).


Дианка! какие наши годы?! ещё не один раз споём, окрепни только  :Aga:  :Ok:  
колыбельные - это прекрасно! их ещё не было в твоём репертуаре :rolleyes: 



> Минус выслать?


Хороший вопрос! уверена, что и ответ Вы знаете, Лев :wink:
А романс я уже показала Наташе  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

На том краю,где ты,
Нет места для меня.
Разбитые мечты -
Осколки янтаря.
Я прыгну с высоты,
Не словишь - разобьюсь.
С тобой я не смогу
И потерять боюсь.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Лишь маленький неровный шаг. . . - и с кручи.
Закружило голову обманом.
Боль и радость - все смешалось в кучу,
Зацепилось и осталось в сердце рваном.
Не пойму нелепости событий,
Заблудилась в глупых отношеньюч.
Что-то очень близкое к открытью -
Жизнь прожить без жертвоприношений.
. . .И сидеть на острове из страха,
Завернувшись в мрачное сиянье,
И гадать,что лучше - кол иль плаха
В час предсмертных ожиданий.

----------


## Skadi

> Минус выслать?


Лев kiss

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне не коснуться тебя губами,
Мне не услышать наивных песен.
Мне не погладить тебя руками.
А в сердце бьются слова -не вместе-.
Холодным пасмурным воскресеньем
Я закричу тебе про надежды.
Я знаю станешь моим спасеньем.
Все обязательно станет прежним.
Ла-ла-ла:-)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Дианочка, мы ждём...:rolleyes:
Хочется услышать. :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Что-то очень близкое к открытью -
> Жизнь прожить без жертвоприношений.
> . . .И сидеть на острове из страха,
> Завернувшись в мрачное сиянье,
> И гадать,что лучше - кол иль плаха
> В час предсмертных ожиданий.


Очень хорошо!
вот только "кол".... бррр... честно говоря, не выбор, имхо, любой выберет плаху, особенно муЩина...
может, лучше "яд"?

----------


## Лев

> вот только "кол".... бррр... честно говоря, не выбор, имхо, любой выберет плаху, особенно муЩина...
> может, лучше "яд"?


Нет выбора ждущему казни -
Кол или плаха, к стенке, быть вздёрнутым...
Способы казни могут быть разными,
Каждый казнит себя только по-своему...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Недописаных стихов шорох
Падает на дно сознания.
Зажигается легко,как порох
Мое сердце - точка мироздания.
В нем поет тихонечко сонеты
Неизвестный до сих пор поэт.
И мне кажется я слышу все ответы
На вопросы,у которых смысла нет.

----------


## Skadi

> Мое сердце - точка мироздания.
> В нем поет тихонечко сонеты
> Неизвестный до сих пор поэт...


[IMG]http://*********ru/807004.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Приходи в мою жизнь. Приглашаю!
Навсегда? Нет. На кружку чая.
На согретый сердцами вечер.
Не на вечность,а лишь на встречу.
Приходи! Пить вино не будем. . .
Жизнь-бытье и погоду обсудим.
Два пирожных и торт с цукатом.
Приходи! Буду очень рада.

----------


## Black Lord

*Ах,
Эти милые глаза...
Они пьянят,
Порой дурманят.
И вдаль безбрежную маня,
Своим гипнозом,
Сильно ранят.
Хочу я взор свой отвести,
Что б оглянуться,
Что же дальше?
Но не пускают вновь они,
Я в них влюблён!
Уже без фальши...
Их красота,
Водою чистой,
И бросив всё, 
Плыву за ними,
Что б испытать тепло любви,
Постигнув милые глубины.
Как быть теперь
И что мне делать?
Их глубине свой мир доверить?
А может,
Это просто блики,
Души,
Оттаявшей улики?
...
Я знаю, жизнь порой напомнит,
Слеза лишь соль,
Из ранок гонит!*

----------


## Skadi

> Мне не коснуться тебя губами,
> Мне не услышать наивных песен.
> Мне не погладить тебя руками.
> А в сердце бьются слова -не вместе-.


Он, любя меня, не любил.
Ему просто любить хотелось.
И с собой меня ехать просил,
Хотя в мыслях другое имелось.
Кем была для него - не знаю,
Говорил так красиво, легко...
Но, казалось, ходил по краю
И боялся нырнуть глубоко.
Рядом был, победив расстоянье.
Пораженьем - признанье, что слаб
Оказался пред выбором: данью -
Сердца взрыв иль реальности раб.

----------


## Элла

> Приходи в мою жизнь. Приглашаю!
> Навсегда? Нет. На кружку чая.
> На согретый сердцами вечер.
> Не на вечность,а лишь на встречу.
> Приходи! Пить вино не будем. . .
> Жизнь-бытье и погоду обсудим.
> Два пирожных и торт с цукатом.
> Приходи! Буду очень рада.

----------


## Skadi

> *Приходи в мою жизнь...
> На согретый сердцами вечер.
> Не на вечность, а лишь на встречу...*


[IMG]http://*********ru/833341.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты заплатишь за то,что я плакала,
Рваной раной в районе груди.
Твоей кровью рисую знаками:
Ты уйти хотел,так уходи!
Будет больно,навеки вечные.
виновата совсем не я.
Тебя ждет пустота бесконечная. 
И слова:я теперь не твоя.

----------


## Лев

> Будет больно,навеки вечные.
> виновата совсем не я.


Тема эта, она бесконечная -
Он виноват :Aga: , а из сердца струя
Алой кровью сочится. Кто виноват? -
Оба! Вам - шах и мат(по-русски:rolleyes:)!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ты заплатишь за то,что я плакала,
> Рваной раной в районе груди.
> Твоей кровью рисую знаками:
> Ты уйти хотел,так уходи!
> Будет больно,навеки вечные.
> виновата совсем не я.
> Тебя ждет пустота бесконечная. 
> И слова:я теперь не твоя.


Дианочка, есть такое высказывание: "Вина всегда сирота" :Aga: 
А в одной песне есть слова: "Ещё не известно , кому повезло...":tongue:
Так, что у нас-оптимистов  стакан всегда наполовину полон.:wink:
А жизнь, это жизнь...и во всём есть что то хорошее. :Ok: 
Удачи тебе... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты заплатишь за то,что я плакала,
> Рваной раной в районе груди...
> Ты уйти хотел, так уходи!


.......... :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои,ну чего загрустили? Это же реакция на кино:-). Грустное,но жизненное.

----------


## Skadi

> Дорогие мои,ну чего загрустили? Это же реакция на кино:-). Грустное,но жизненное.


А кино, а кино
Бывает очень жизненно!
Настолько может всё совпасть -
Любовь, потеря, боль и страсть,
Невольно слёзы в три ручья
И мысль: в той героине - я...

----------


## Black Lord

> Дорогие мои,ну чего загрустили? Это же реакция на кино:-). Грустное,но жизненное.


*Пульсацией тепла, с порывом силы ветра,
Слегка, по телу, мелкой дрожью, пробегая,
И я в порывах твоих, вольных, обомлею,
И с губ твоих; - Мой милый,- прочитаю.*


*Фрагмент ме4ты*, не грусти, всё у тебя будет!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Да я то вот как раз и не грущу:-). И вам не советую!:-)

----------


## Skadi

> И мне кажется я слышу все ответы
> На вопросы,у которых смысла нет.


 :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Да я то вот как раз и не грущу


Молодец! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Мне не коснуться тебя губами,
> Мне не услышать наивных песен.


Приятно, когда так оптимистично! Как всегда, здорово!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Приходи в мою жизнь. Приглашаю!
> Навсегда? Нет. На кружку чая.


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не слушай шаги уходящего счастья,
Ведь счастье - мгновенное чудо.
Любовь,наслаждение,прочие страсти
Так жаждут почти все люди. 
Шагают по жизни,в погоне за чем то.   
Порою не чувствуя меры.
Но вдруг, растревожены сказочно кем то,
Поймут ощущение веры.
Ведь в сущности жизнь - это то,во что верим.
Давайте же верить в чудо!
И сами себе век чудесный отмерим. . .
Давайте же,милые люди?!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ведь в сущности жизнь - это то,во что верим.


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Не слушай шаги уходящего счастья,
> Ведь счастье - мгновенное чудо.


Шаги уходящего счастья
Нам лучше с тобою не слушать.
Мои отпусти ты запястья,
В глаза не смотри, словно в душу.
Там жёлтые, мокрые листья -
Их под ноги разве что кинуть.
Не смей даже в снах появиться!
Нет счастья, ушло. Не найти путь...

----------


## barbarossa

Здравствуй, Ольга! Ужасно соскучилась по общению. Оправдание очень слабенькое - начало года... Суета ежедневная, потогонная, силоотбирательная. Очень редко прихожу домой раньше 8 часов. И к тому же ни к чему не способная. Обещанная песня получилась ли? Если есть - выставляйтесь. Ждем.

Дианочка, извини! Читалось - зачиталось. На твоей страничке - привет Ольге. Потом пошла искать твою для привета, и понимаю, что с тебя начала. Привет тебе большой!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Давай не будет о плохом!
Сегодня будет все иначе. . . 
Я где-то месяц как не плачу.
Давай не будем о плохом.
Налей в бокалы чуть вина.
Устроим день воспоминаний.
Как будто не было страданий. . .
Налей в бокалы чуть вина.
Я до сих пор храню цветы,
Засохших листьев ароматы.
Мы были счастливы когда-то. . .
Я до сих пор храню цветы.
Уйдешь и снова на века. . .
Я буду помнить этот вечер.
'Закончен бал,погасли свечи. . . '
Уйдешь. . . И снова на века. . .

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Диана, записал песню(черновик), но не могу адрес найти. Кинь в личку - пришлю послушать.

----------


## Skadi

> Давай не будем о плохом!


Дианка, снова на душе потеплело, как прочла твои строки :smile: Впрочем, так всегда  :flower: 
Привет тебе большой от твоих одногруппников (теперь уже бывших)!  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Нам трудно, мы нежнее быть не можем.
В скорлупки прячемся,от лучшего бежим.
Нас изнутри все страхи мира гложат.
А ведь по сути одного хотим. . .
В стакане лед и двести граммов виски.
А я люблю парное молоко.
Ты пьян. . . Мой человек далеко-близкий.
Я знаю,хоть ты очень далеко.
Поспи чуть-чуть. . . Во сне приходит море
И я. Мечта твоя близка.
Проснешься,снова виски,снова горе. . .
А у меня - две кружки молока.
Нам сложно принимать мир на ладони.
В себя зачем то от себя бежим.
Твой телефон сегодня не зазвонит. . .
Пей виски свой и соблюдай режим.
А я смогу наверное иначе.
И стану лучшей,чем была тогда.
Неправду говорят. . . Мужчины плачут.
А я не буду плакать никогда!

----------


## LenZ

> Давай не будет о плохом!
> Сегодня будет все иначе. .


 :flower:  Как всегда, здорово!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Мой человек далеко-близкий.


Браво...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Распустила осень косы,раскудрявила.
Вспоминать о теплых днях нас заставила.
Разукрасила листочки,разноцветила.
Забрала с собой тепло, не заметила.
Ушки мерзнут на ветру,листья кружатся.
Скоро будут застывать льдом все лужицы.
Осень радует глаза,сердце нежное.
Счастье этих дней мое безмятежное. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Осень радует глаза,сердце нежное.
> Счастье этих дней мое безмятежное. . .


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Диан, твоё стихотворение "Учитель" читала Гарвард Евгения - первокурсница - на нашем концерте в честь Дня Учителя. 
Всем очень понравилось :smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Skadi, очень приятно! :-)

----------


## smychok

Дина, привет))))



> Давай не будет о плохом!
> Сегодня будет все иначе. . . 
> Я где-то месяц как не плачу.
> Давай не будем о плохом.





> Распустила осень косы,раскудрявила.
> Вспоминать о теплых днях нас заставила.


 А вот этим вообще умаслила!!!! У меня двоякое отношение к осени...
С одной стороны когда смотрю в окно или неспеша прогуливаюсь по нарядным паркам - я от неё без ума но... Иногда просто ненавижу!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А вообще забыл тебе сказать, что у тебя классная подпись!!!!!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мои тексты скоро забудутся.
Не беда.
Знаю - все мечты мои сбудутся.
Навсегда.
Я пишу не для славы сомнительной,
Видит свет.
Просто мыслить в стихах восхитительно.
Спору нет:-).

----------


## PAN

> мыслить в стихах - восхитительно.


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Мои тексты скоро забудутся...


Все стихи твои не забудутся
никогда.
А мечты твои, верю, сбудутся,
Диан. Да!
Строки мудрые, смысла полные -
радость всем.
Прижилась ты здесь, светом соткана,
насовсем :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Нам трудно, мы нежнее быть не можем.
> В скорлупки прячемся,от лучшего бежим.
> Нас изнутри все страхи мира гложат.
> А ведь по сути одного хотим. . .
> В стакане лед и двести граммов виски.
> А я люблю парное молоко.
> Ты пьян. . . Мой человек далеко-близкий.
> Я знаю,хоть ты очень далеко.
> Поспи чуть-чуть. . . Во сне приходит море
> ...


Я в шоке!!!!!!:eek:  Откуда вы все это знаете??????:redface: Это все про меня.................... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я в шоке!!!!!!  Откуда вы все это знаете??????


Олечка....она мудрая....и удивительная :smile:

*Диан, это - тебе! :smile:*

http://files.mail.ru/JMCBV1

[IMG]http://*********org/30130.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Босиком по осени пройдусь,
Мне немного зябко,ну и пусть.
Я же в этот вечер не одна.
Выпьем же за наш покой до дна!
Звезд не видно,осень в темноте.
Мы вдвоем,нет места пустоте.
Обнимаешь,милый,так тепло.
Дождь роняет слезы на стекло. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Мы вдвоем,нет места пустоте.
> Обнимаешь,милый,так тепло.


И мне тепло, когда ты так пишешь :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Босиком по осени пройдусь,
> Мне немного зябко,ну и пусть.
> Я же в этот вечер не одна.
> Выпьем же за наш покой до дна!
> Звезд не видно,осень в темноте.
> Мы вдвоем,нет места пустоте.
> Обнимаешь,милый,так тепло.
> Дождь роняет слезы на стекло. . .


[IMG]http://*********org/51331.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Босиком по осени пройдусь,


Давно жду твоих новых стихов! Красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Ребята! 
Дорогие друзья-форумчане!
Сегодня Дианка *РОДИЛА ДОЧКУ*!!!
Вес 2250 г, рост 39 см (родила сама!) 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

ДИАНКА, МИЛЕНЬКИЙ ТЫ МОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕК - 
ТЕПЕРЬ УЖЕ МАМОЧКА - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ! ТЫ - МОЛОДЧИНКА! 
БЕЗУМНО, ПРОСТО БЕЗУМНО ЗА ТЕБЯ РАДА!
ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ ТЕБЕ ОТ ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЕЙ 
И ТЕХ СТУДЕНТОВ КОЛЛЕДЖА, КОТОРЫХ ТЫ ЗНАЕШЬ, И КОТОРЫЕ ЗНАЮТ ТЕБЯ! 
ЦЕЛУЮ МНОГО-МНОГО РАЗ! СЧАСТЬЯ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!! 

[IMG]http://*********org/26839.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Сегодня Дианка РОДИЛА ДОЧКУ!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Проздравлямс!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Ребята!
> Дорогие друзья-форумчане!
> Сегодня Дианка РОДИЛА ДОЧКУ!!!
> Вес 2250 г, рост 39 см (родила сама!)


Умничка!!! Поздравляю от всей души!!! Супер!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, Дианчик, поздравляю от всей душу!!!


 [IMG]http://*********org/11301.gif[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

> Сегодня Дианка РОДИЛА ДОЧКУ!!!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Милая Диночка!!! Здоровья тебе и дочке!!! Счастья Вам!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Сегодня Дианка РОДИЛА ДОЧКУ!!!
> Вес 2250 г, рост 39 см (родила сама!)


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ди,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!
Счастья и здоровья малышке и маме!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
49 сантиметров счастья. . .
Боль. . . Но вот он - долгожданный крик.
Прежний мир распался вдруг на части
И сложился в новый тот же миг.
2550 сладчайших грамма. . .
Родила! Дочурка! Боже мой. . .
Мамой быть впервые очень странно.
Спит комочек рядышком со мной. . .

----------


## oskar_65

> Родила! Дочурка! Боже мой. . .


Поздравляю, Диана!
Счастья вам и здоровья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> 49 сантиметров счастья. . .
> Боль. . . Но вот он - долгожданный крик.
> Прежний мир распался вдруг на части
> И сложился в новый тот же миг.
> 2550 сладчайших грамма. . .
> Родила! Дочурка! Боже мой. . .
> Мамой быть впервые очень странно.
> Спит комочек рядышком со мной. . .


Уже и восторг в стихах! Ещё раз поздравляю! Очень рада за тебя!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не подменяй своими ложными понятьями
Мой хрупкий мир.
И слов не надо так похожих на объятия,
О,мой кумир.
Пусть дико больно расставаться с крыльями - 
Спина болит.
Все люди на земле теперь бескрылые. . .
Мой ангел спит.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианочка, родная наша девочка... ты нам сама как доча, а теперь мы уже и бабушки с дедушками. Пусть твой ангелочек всегда будет под крылом такой потрясающей мамочки!!! Счастья тебе!!! Здоровья дочечке!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Присоединяюсь к поздравленим. Счасть, здоровья, радости и удачи вам обоим!*

----------


## Skadi

> Не подменяй своими ложными понятьями
> Мой хрупкий мир.
> И слов не надо так похожих на объятия,
> О,мой кумир.
> Пусть дико больно расставаться с крыльями - 
> Спина болит.
> Все люди на земле теперь бескрылые. . .
> Мой ангел спит.


:smile:kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 49 сантиметров счастья. . .
> Боль. . . Но вот он - долгожданный крик.
> Прежний мир распался вдруг на части
> И сложился в новый тот же миг.
> 2550 сладчайших грамма. . .
> Родила! Дочурка! Боже мой. . .
> Мамой быть впервые очень странно.
> Спит комочек рядышком со мной. . .


Поздравляю тебя, Дианочка!!!! :Vah:  Как мама маму поздравляю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Пусть растёт большой и здоровенькой твоя доча...и радует маму своими успехами :wink:
Моей крошке доченьке в четверг уже 5 месяцев будет =)))

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианка, мамочка ты наша милая, 
прими с улыбкой и самыми лучшими чувствами 
для тебя и твоей доченьки Мадиночки  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Растревожила душу песня,
Та,что звали когда-то нашей.
Стало мне про тебя интересно:
С ней целуешься горше иль слаще.
Растревожили душу фото.
Ты и я,обнимаешь нежно.
А теперь в объективе кто-то,
 Но не я. . . За окошком снежно.
Растревожила душу память
Об ушедших мгновениях счастья.
Что с сердечком моим станет
Только время сказать властно.

----------


## Skadi

> Растревожила душу память
> Об ушедших мгновениях счастья.
> Что с сердечком моим станет
> Только время сказать властно.


kiss :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Стало мне про тебя интересно:
> С ней целуешься горше иль слаще.


Не дай Бог.............:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Стало мне про тебя интересно:
> С ней целуешься горше иль слаще.


Это смотря чем уста намазаны - горчицей или мёдом:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

ЛЕВ,Расставшись с кем-то,всегда кажется,что этот кто-то поймет со временем,что МОИ ПОЦЕЛУИ САМЫЕ-САМЫЕ СЛАДКИЕ:-).

----------


## Витка

> кто-то поймет со временем,что МОИ ПОЦЕЛУИ САМЫЕ-САМЫЕ СЛАДКИЕ:-)


А если не поймёт, то это был вовсе НЕ ТОТ САМЫЙ!!!

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Сладость поцелуев вспоминаю я,
Горечь поцелуев, щёкот ковыля.
Сладости уж нет и горечь позабыта -
Нет зубов во рту :Vah:  и вопрос открытый... :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Витка,ТОТ САМЫЙ и не сомневается,что самые сладкие мои:-). Лев,валяюсь от смеха под столом:-).

----------


## Витка

> Витка,ТОТ САМЫЙ и не сомневается,что самые сладкие мои:-)


Я знаю и не сомневаюсь, что у  тебя как раз тот самый, иначе он бы не был твоим мужем и у вас не было бы вашего любимого плода любви - доченьки!!!
Видимо, ты меня неправилньо поняла...

----------


## LenZ

> Растревожила душу песня,
> Та,что звали когда-то нашей.


Как всегда - душевно!!!!  :flower:  Здорово, что успеваешь ещё и писать стихи с малюткой! Как ты? как дочка?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пусть что-то сложилось не так. . .
Пусть время возможности смыло.  
Но время по сути пустяк.
Я просто тебя любила. . .
Любила до боли в висках,
До слез. . . Ими боль убила.
Стихи на тетрадных листках. . .
Я просто тебя любила. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть что-то сложилось не так. . .
> Пусть время возможности смыло. 
> Но время по сути пустяк.
> Я просто тебя любила. . .


kiss :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Тихонько играет на скрипке
Хозяйка души моей - ночь.
К тебе все мои улыбки. . .
И мысли безумные прочь. . .
Легонько касается ветром
Твоих поцелуев мечта.
Все было тем памятным летом.
Как сладко все было тогда. . .
Как сладко,как зыбко и нежно.
Мгновений никто не вернет.
В душе и на улице снежно,
И ночь все, как скрипка поет.

----------


## Skadi

> Тихонько играет на скрипке
> Хозяйка души моей - ночь.


Обожаю скрипку! :rolleyes:
Диан, Димка сегодня получил спецприз на "Просто песне"  :Ok:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Skadi*,
 здорово!:-) поздравляю!:-)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я жизнь считаю твоими днями,
Твоею жизнью,твоими мечтами.
 Я жизнью твоею живу, знаешь.
Факт,что ты помнишь,но не скучаешь.
 Ну и что. . .
Я мысли твои ежечасно знаю.
В мечты свою жизнь с головой окунаю.
Пишу тебе письма, люблю. . . А ты?
В других исполнения ищешь мечты.
Ну и что. . .

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

ПУСТЬ… (фрагмент действительности отличника Васи)

Ну вот… Лето закончилось. Медленно-медленно мозг просыпается, и начинают шевелиться извилины. Душ, завтрак, хотя нет… на завтрак время уже не хватает. Топ-топ… остановка, давка в автобусе и миллион лиц. Добрые, злые, сонные, бодрые… Кажется, что их слишком много, а кислорода, в свою очередь, мало. Выпрыгивая из общественного транспорта, ловлю ртом уже прохладный осенний воздух – хорошо… по дороге от остановки до института кидаю что-то малосъедобное, но сытное, в рот. Хрум-хрум. Пары, мозг окончательно пришел в боевую готовность и трудится во всю длину своих извилинок. Подсознание же считает минуты до перемены. Дзыыыынь… уф… звонок. Прыгая через три ступени, выныриваю на улицу из волны спешащих покурить студентов в волну уже успевших затянуться… в голову ударяет терпкое сигаретное облако, выпускаемое сотней пар легких. Пусть… общение. Глупые шутки, обсуждение еще не остывших летних новостей. Взгляд из толпы. Вот оно… вернее она… как неземное существо, шествует из глубины дымного облака. Да, возможно правы те, кто утверждает омерзительность факта курения женщин… пусть. Фей не судят. Дзыыыыынь… вприпрыжку снова через три ступени, но уже наверх. Мозг как-то незаметно уступает место сердцу… мерное рокотание голоса учителя кажется даже немного усыпляет. Хр-хр… толчок в спину. Да… парта не место для сна. Определенно. 
Мысли несут сознание по волнам памяти. Лето… фея… да-да.. . все было чудно. Скучающая без уехавшей в отпуск гламурной компании, вынужденная присматривать за пустой квартирой и ее единственной на тот момент обитательницей – кошкой Масяней, принадлежащих попавшей в больницу бабушке, девушка моей мечты подпустила меня к себе. Она была натуральной стервой. я это видел и быть ее карманным рабом меня не прельщало. Но… умение вступать в сделку со своими принципами сделало свое дело. Глупые поручения, вытаскивание пьяного тела отовсюду, куда ему вздумает попасться, отпаивание рассолом и кормление аспирином, причуды, странные настроения… все это стало моей летней действительностью. Близость к мечте очень часто надевает на нас розовые очки.  Пусть. Иногда она становилась другой… забравшись ко мне на колени, просила почитать  ей стихи и тихонько засыпала под признания в любви, вышедшие не из под моего пера. Любимая… как нежно порой могла оня прикоснуться губами к моей щеке, как сладко пооцеловать, приоткрыв сущнось нежного ангела… красотой можно увлечься, но любовь приходит с пониманием другого. Внутри моей феи сидела маленькая ранимая девочка, которая так старалась быть хорошей, но ее оттолкнули и она спряталась, научилась курить, пить, ругаться и вести себя так, чтобы никому не пришло в голову похвалить ее.  Я полюбил, поняв это, пожалев ту кроху, которой так нне хватало когда-то просто внимания, что она неделями не засыпала без слез.  
Но лето прошло и наша дружба тоже. Не к лицу гламурной кошке водиться со скромным отличником. ПУСТЬ…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А был ли ты средь этих снов?
А я была,любимый?
Что было? Может быть любовь. . .
Лишь миг неповторимый.
А были ль мы средь этой тьмы
Нелепых заблуждений?
Конечно были с тобой МЫ!
Мы были. . . Без сомнений!

----------


## Лев

> Мы были. . . Без сомнений!


На этот счёт - единство мнений :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Темнота. Темнота и страх.
Моя жизнь на твоих руках,
На безумьи, на сладких губах.
И в нелепых до боли снах.
Темнота. Темнота и боль.
Прокричит воронье:'Не с тобой!'
Нож в руках,но в сомненьи:'Стой!'
Смерть-не смерть,все равно не твой.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты вошел в мою жизнь,как снег.
Занесло мою память метелью.
От тебя мне не сделать побег.
Новый год. Блеск витрин и Ели.
Все не так, как хотели мы.
Но не стоит жалеть о старом.
Мир сейчас во власти зимы
И метелица правит балом.
Выйдет срок и придет весна.
Может быть я еще оттаю.
Пусть еще я во власти сна,
Но, поверь, я уже другая.

----------


## Skadi

> Ты вошел в мою жизнь,как снег.


Ты вошёл в мою жизнь, как снег,
И растаешь, наверное, так же.
Для тебя краткость слова "век"
Та же, как для меня звук фальши.

----------


## Лев

> Та же, как для меня звук фальши.


Интересно сравнила - фальшь, век.
Разверни эту фразу дальше -
Не каждый поймёт человек:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
 Кому надо, тот всё понял.
Остальные же догонят :wink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:-):-):-)

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Сопит мой маленький комочек,
Какое счастье - прелесть дочка!
Роднулька - бровки, губки, носик,
Поспит, поспит и кушать просит.
И не могу я наглядеться
На ту, в ком бьётся моё сердце  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А я все еще люблю тебя. . . Неслышно
Наступая на свои мечты.
Жизнь есть жизнь!. . . И вышло то,что вышло.
Рядом кто-то,но уже не ты.
А я все еще люблю тебя. . . Всевышний
Все решил по своему. Увы. 
Говорить друг с другом стало лишним
И при встрече чопopнoe "Вы".
А я все еще люблю тебя. . . Простила
Все, что было и что быть могло.
Кружка чая на столе остыла. . .
Время грустью на меня легло.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Диана... Не пугайся надписи 


> Последний раз редактировалось PAN;


 в предыдущем сообщении...
Движок форума оснащен роботом, "фильтрующим базар"... т.е. пытается отлавливать нецензурные и иные неприемлемые слова...
Слово "чо*пopнo*e" он не мог пропустить из-за содержавшейся в нем начинки, соответственно слово отражалось в таком виде: 


> чо*****е...


Вот и пришлось редактировать, восстанавливая читаемость текста...
 :flower: ...

----------


## Skadi

> Фрагмент ме4ты,
>  Диана... Не пугайся надписи


 :Aga:  Мы это уже проходили :wink:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Дианчик, милая, с Новым годом тебя и твою семью!
Любви, радости, улыбок - всего самого доброго и светлого!*

 [IMG]http://*********org/100985.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сбереги все,чего не осталось
В глубине своей нежной души.
Переправа меж нами сломалась,
Так что ты до меня не спеши.
Запоют между нами метели,
Солнца луч на траву упадет.
Все,чего мы когда-то хотели,
Нам судьба никогда не вернет.
Ну и ладно! Ведь было прекрасно.
Сердце будет хранить на века.
Каждый миг был совсем не напрасным.
Все уносит жизни река. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Каждый миг был совсем не напрасным.


Именно так! Каждый миг нашей жизни не напрасен, как и то, что случайностей не бывает - есть лишь закономерности :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не люби меня,не люби.
Не губи свою душу болью.
Не руби с плеча,не руби.
Никогда нам не быть с тобою.
Не зови меня,не зови.
Мне не справиться с этой ролью.
Ну пойми же ты,ну пойми
Мы не то с тобой звали любовью.
Не смотри на меня,не смотри.
Не найдешь ты в глазах ответа.
Сосчитаю я:раз,два,три,   
И исчезну,как прошлое лето. 
Не ищи меня,не ищи.
Жизнь продолжится,как и раньше.
И в пространстве ночной тиши
Места нет больше лжи и фальши.
Ты прости меня,ты прости.
Не смогла я с тобой остаться.
Отпусти меня,отпусти.
Нам судьбой суждено расстаться.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Дианочка, с благополучным прибытием в Новом 2010!!! :flower: 
Стихи,-замечательные! :Ok: 
Удачи и всего доброго! :Oj:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Раскинула руки зима.
Огромные белые руки. . .
Решила за нас сама
И стихли далекие звуки.
Все стихло под тенью сна - 
Огромного белого чуда.
Зима правит балом. Зима -
Седой Мудрый снежный Будда.

----------


## vyachser

Спасибо за проникновенные стихи.

----------


## Skadi

> Зима -
> Седой Мудрый снежный Будда.


Диан, интересная мысль!  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Как хрупкая балерина,
Едва касаясь крыш,
Пришел рассвет.
Будто корка мандарина,
Кудри цвета "рыж".
18 лет...

----------


## Лев

[QUOTE=Фрагмент ме4ты]Как хрупкая балерина,
Едва касаясь крыш,
Пришел рассвет.
Будто корка мандарина,
Кудри цвета "рыж".
18 лет... QUOTE]
Хорошая импрессия :flower:

----------


## Лев

*С Днём Рождения, Диана!!!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/videodetail/?videoid=2354

----------


## Витка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Любви, добра и счастья!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Как хрупкая балерина,
> Едва касаясь крыш,
> Пришел рассвет.
> Будто корка мандарина,
> Кудри цвета "рыж".
> 18 лет...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ... Спасибо...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я такая ж прохожая,как ты.
Пройду, уйду, а дальше все мечты.
И словно шлейф весенних ароматов,
Приду опять. Лучам веселым рада.
Я такая ж невесомая,как тень.
Ты веришь  в вечность,я всего лишь в день.
Как счастье,также мимолетна я.
Сбегу в мечты,лишь скажешь 'ты моя'.

----------


## Skadi

> Сбегу в мечты, лишь скажешь 'ты моя'.


 :Aga:  :Ok:  И я такая же :rolleyes:kiss

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Убей меня тихо и нежно.
Вложи в это душу свою.
Пусть будет на улице снежно.
Мы будем вдвоем на краю. . .
Убей меня раньше полудня.
Смерть ночью для глупых людей.
Спаси нас от серости будней,
От скучных ненужных идей.
Убей меня ради сознанья
Того,что не будет конца.
Пусть будет твоею мне данью:
Убийство вместо венца.

----------


## Skadi

> Убей меня тихо и нежно.
> Вложи в это душу свою.


Дианка, а вот здесь я иначе мыслю:
*"ЛЮБИ меня тихо и нежно,
Вложи в это душу свою.
Пусть наша любовь станет вечной,
Любовь есть - мыс нею в раю!"*

:smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я останусь в твоей тишине.
Ты уснешь и приснится рассвет.
Я останусь в мечтах обо мне.
В тихом звуке печального 'нет'.
Я останусь в улыбке дождя,
В поцелуе хрустальной зари.
А захочешь забыть меня. . .
Просто фото на память порви.
Я останусь в мелодии сна,
В тех цветах,что ты мне не дарил.
А заплачет печально весна,
Я пойму,что меня ты забыл.
Я останусь в минуте тех слов,
Что горят нежной памятью лет.
Я то знаю,была не любовь,
А безумной юности свет.
Я останусь в любимых стихах,
В незабудках напротив холма.
Вольных крыльев уверенный взмах. . .
Птица счастья не рвется в дома. 
Я останусь в ручье меж камней,
В наважденьи весенних безумств.
Я останусь и будет светлей.
Вспоминай вкус моих нежных уст.

----------


## Skadi

> Я останусь в твоей тишине


Диана, очень и очень отозвалось это стихотворение - спасибо тебе :smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Планета-мяч все солнце огибает.
И день,и ночь неутомимый путь.
Романтик и поэт суть жизни знают,
А это не дает никак уснуть.
На солнце пятна,на душе сомненья.
Бегут часы и люди все бегут.
У нас,как и у солнца есть затменья.
Все мы пройдем и после нас пройдут.
Но жизни суть совсем не в том,что будет.
Миг настоящий.То,чем мы живем -
Есть главное.Цените это люди!
Ведь мы пройдем. . . Поймите! Все пройдем.

----------


## Skadi

> У нас,как и у солнца есть затменья


Всё верно! От первого слова до последнего! Умничка :smile: :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Удивительно музыкальные  стихи у  Дианы, еще  не  все  прочитала, но  уже  стала  поклоницей ее творчества!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Дианка и твоя доченька Мадиночка!
С весенним праздником!
С бесконечной любовью!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/270184m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

О НЕЙ. . .

. . .
Все будет иначе,но завтра!
Сегодня ж вина напьюсь.
В пьяной и томной тантре
С тобою губами сольюсь.
Все было б иначе сегодня,
Но разумом правят тени,
И я в эротичном исподнем
Дань отдаю своей лени.
Иначе? А может лучше
Остаться безумной феей.
Быть в этой жизненной буче,
На тон лишь мрака светлее.
Нестись в фейерверке желаний
К дну,чуть прикрытому златом.
Нестись быстроногой ланью. . .
Жизнь проживая по блату.
Завтра все будет иначе!
Я знаю. Так раньше бывало. . .
Я гордая! Я не плачу. . .
Мне просто холодно стало.

----------


## Skadi

> О НЕЙ. . .


*Диан, читали эти строки вместе с Наташей....очень понравилось!*

----------


## Markovich

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,

Очень свежая молодая и сильная (иногда) поэзия,насыщенная новыми ,оригинальными образами,мыслями,метафорами.
Форму и стиль еще нужно шлифовать,сохранив при этом свое индивидуальное.
Мысли о смерти в стихотворении "Убей меня тихо и нежно" выглядят не убедительно,не естественно -скорее подражательно, им не верю.Так как по соседству с ними - в следующих стихотворениях -жажда к жизни и радость от нее,
желание любви -и это гораздо правдоподобней.

Отмечу то,что очень понравилось - 

" словно шлейф весенних ароматов,
Приду опять

Ты веришь в вечность,я всего лишь в день.

Как счастье,также мимолетна я.

Смерть ночью для глупых людей.

Я останусь в мечтах обо мне.
В тихом звуке печального 'нет'.
В тех цветах, что ты мне не дарил.

У нас,как и у солнца есть затменья.

Ведь мы пройдем. . . Поймите! Все пройдем.

И я в эротичном исподнем
Дань отдаю своей лени.

На тон лишь мрака светлее.
Нестись в фейерверке желаний

Я не плачу. . .
Мне просто холодно стало."

   Желаю творческих успехов и новых находок!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо всем огромное за внимание!:-) и за объективное мнение. . .

----------


## Весенняя слезинка

> О НЕЙ. . .
> 
> . . .
> Все будет иначе,но завтра!
> Сегодня ж вина напьюсь.
> В пьяной и томной тантре
> С тобою губами сольюсь.
> Все было б иначе сегодня,
> Но разумом правят тени,
> ...





_Очень красиво_ !!! :flower:  мне понравилось!! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Наташенька,ты?:-)

----------


## Весенняя слезинка

Да :flower: :wink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не надо строить иллюзии,
Не нужно верить надеждам.
Под звуки странного блюза
Мы вниз несемся,как прежде.
Внизу жить тоже возможно,
Но недостаточно света.
Вверху приятно, но сложно -
На солнце тают конфеты.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Все просто!
Все удивительно просто:
Бутылка текилы,твой запах и звезды.
Нет глупых вопросов,
Все очень серьезно.
Серьезно,но просто:
Ты близко и звезды. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Не надо строить иллюзии,
> Не нужно верить надеждам.
> Под звуки странного блюза
> Мы вниз несемся,как прежде.
> Внизу жить тоже возможно,
> Но недостаточно света.


Не стройте излишних иллюзий,
Но шанс подарите надеждам
И звукам старинного блюза
Себя разрешите утешить.
Внизу жить вы сможете тоже -
Там много бывает света... :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Skadi*,

А может поменять название темы???...:rolleyes:
Глаз уже привык, но сегодня подумалось...

Технически - нет ничего проще...
Главное - найти название, в полной мере отражающее сегодняшнее состояние темы...

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
*Согласна, Паш!   Честно говоря, давно уже надо было это сделать :smile:
Слово за Дианкой*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я тоже об этом думала:-). Только пока название на замену в голову не пришло. . .

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Ок... Когда будет название - будет и тема... :Aga: 
(Кстати - чем не повод для бенефиса???...:wink:...:rolleyes:)

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
_Дианка, со Светлым Христовым Воскресением тебя и твою семью!
Здоровья, счастья, улыбок, всего самого светлого и прекрасного!
Христос Воскресе!
_
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1069866.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианка, привет! Вот...соскучилась и зашла...ты придумала новое название своей темы? :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Так просто заблудиться между слов,
Так просто оказаться вне игры.
И вот я без тебя,моя любовь 
И жизнь летит опять в тартарары.
Прости. . . Я не умею на коленях
Просить прощения. Да было бы за что. . .
Прости. Мои пустые извиненья . . .
Кто я тебе? Да собственно никто. . .
Каким богам молиться за любовь?
К каким чертям катиться,чтобы жить?
Я знаю. . . Наломала кучу дров.
Из них построю плот и буду плыть.
Но не к тебе. . .увы! Дороги нет,
Такой,чтоб прямиком назад вела.
Ты дорог мне. И это не секрет.
Пускай в судьбе твоей не будет зла,
Обид не будет малых и больших.
Чудес так мало. . . Ты - одно из них.
Я все простила. Знаю,ты простишь. . .
Ну все. . . Довольно слов пустых!

----------


## Skadi

> Чудес так мало. . . Ты - одно из них.


:smile: :flower: 

С новым названием темы! Понравилось  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Так просто заблудиться между слов,
> Так просто оказаться вне игры.
> И вот я без тебя,моя любовь 
> И жизнь летит опять в тартарары.
> Прости. . . Я не умею на коленях
> Просить прощения. Да было бы за что. . .
> Прости. Мои пустые извиненья . . .
> Кто я тебе? Да собственно никто. . .
> Каким богам молиться за любовь?
> ...


Ди, привет.
С каждым разом ты всё больше и больше растёшь в моих глазах.
А этот стих задел за больное...
Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

До отъезда минут пятнадцать.
На пол-года опять в разлуку.
Как же трудно с тобой прощаться!
Плачешь снова и держишь руку.
Вот остаться б на век с тобою.
Пусть летят все заботы к черту.
Машешь мне на прощанье рукою.
В сердце вьюга и ветер мертвый. . .

----------


## Anton

_Так просто заблудиться между слов,
Так просто оказаться вне игры._

 :Ok: молодец!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои, спасибо всем за внимание и отзывы! :-)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Отплакалось,отверилось,отпелось,
По миру серым пеплом разлетелось.
Нет больше радуги в пустынном сером мире.
Все струны порваны, не петь прекрасной лире.
Так думалось, но все вокруг иначе!
Мир чуден, даже если плачут
Холодными слезами злые тучи!
Все непременно станет чище,лучше. . .

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я по тебе ни капли не скучаю!
Ушел? Вперед! Не мне тебя держать...
Ушел...Вопроса суть не зная...
Ну что ж...Иди! Назад не буду звать!
Скучать? Ну нет... Ни словом и ни делом
Не выдам грусти... Лишь в ночной тиши
Я начерчу на небе звездным мелом
Признания моей больной души.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сбита рифма, ритм переплетен
С неритмичностью моих воспоминаний.
Мой сюжет абсурдом прикреплен 
К наслажденью светлому страданий.
Верно все. Неверна только суть,
Вся она пропитана обманом.
Может быть и я когда-нибудь
Помяну ее в своем романе.
Но пока романы не пишу. . .
Гадаю на ромашках полевых.
 Тобою вместо воздуха дышу. 
И уважаю образа святых. . .
А суть. . . Ей Богу, каждому своё.
Кому-то вера, а кому-то рай.
А мне смотреть бы в небушко моё
И улыбаться в светлый теплый май.

----------


## Лев

> Сбита рифма, ритм переплетен
> С неритмичностью моих воспоминаний.


Что таки да, то да...:wink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Зато честно :-P

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я сильная. . . Но этот глупый дождь
Мешает слезы с болью от потерь.
И где-то там,где ты меня не ждешь,
Чужое тело ждет твоя постель.
Я слабая. . . Но я умею жить,
Не думая,о том, что позади.
И если надо,я умею быть
Внезапной,как все летние дожди.
Я есть! И ссорам вопреки,
Сквозь все дожди, невзгоды и туманы
Я помню о пожатии руки. . .
И забываю о твоем обмане. . .

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

День прожить и не плакать,
Господи, дай же мне сил.
Верила звездным знакам,
Дождь по земле проходил,
Вселенная жгла бесконечность.
Возможно? Решать не нам.
А я ждала бы вечность,
Жизнь дающего парусам,
Что покажутся цветом заката,
Что мечтою плывут по волнам.
Разве много нам в жизни надо?
Просто жизнь посвятить мечтам.

----------


## Skadi

> А мне смотреть бы в небушко моё
> И улыбаться в светлый теплый май.


*Спасибо! Я сейчас вся соткана из этих двух строк*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Как же прекрасна весна!

----------


## Лев

> Как же прекрасна весна!


Весь мир пробуждён ото сна!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мой сладкий Дусёныш!

----------


## Skadi

> Как же прекрасна весна!


*Согласна!* 



> Мой сладкий Дусёныш!


*Диан, какая прелесть - твоя доча! :smile:*

----------


## Kliakca

> Мой сладкий Дусёныш!


Ди, какая прелесть!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1173536.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Большое всем спасибо за добрые слова!
. . .
Ты играешь пустыми словами,
Задевая меня за живое.
Ты являешься яркими снами,
Убеждая,что нас теперь двое.
Ты пытаешься быть всемогущим,   
Усложняя зачем то простое.
Неизвестно, кто из нас лучший.
Это ль важно,если нас двое? 
Я так часто бываю нелепой
И так часто бываю смешною.
Я в тебя влюблена так слепо. . .
И я рада,что нас теперь двое!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Багровая птица заката
Накрыла твое златокудрье.  
Нежное имя Злата
Звенит в тишине как будто.
Спой песню, порадуй сердечко!
Таких вечеров так мало. . .
Ты вышла ко мне на крылечко.
Ты нежно 'люблю' сказала.
Синее небо ночное
Шалью легло на плечи.
Как хорошо с тобою
В этот последний вечер.

----------


## Skadi

> Я так часто бываю нелепой
> И так часто бываю смешною.
> Я в тебя влюблена так слепо. . .
> И я рада,что нас теперь двое!


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я стихи написала хорошие,
Но ритм мне поправил ветер,
Две рифмы исправила роща
И стихи заиграли при свете.
Ты воскликнул:'ну как же ты пишешь!',
От восторга глаза сияли.
Мой любимый, мой милый,слышишь,
Эти строки мне в дар отдали.

----------


## Лев

> Эти строки мне в дар отдали.


"Не я пишу стихи, не я..." - писала Ника Турбина и ещё какой-то поэт...:smile:

----------


## overload

Захожу в эту темку - и отдыхаю душой.
Молодечик... сердцем разговариваешь.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Мой сладкий Дусёныш!



Маленькое, золотое чудо!!! :Aga:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Послушай,не плачь,подожди.
Земля ведь по прежнему круглая.
И будут опять проливные дожди,
И будешь топтать ты поверхность земли упругую.
Не плачь. Я ведь тоже умею скучать,
Сидя у камина,сжимая под пледом колени.
И выть на луну. . . И мучительно знать,
Что разлука наш вечный бессмысленный гений.
Подожди,не спеши провожать.
И не плачь. . . Слезы смыть не сумеют печали. 
Научись на века  отпускать.
Тех,что даже 'прощай' не сказали.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои,если есть возможность и желание,напишите добрые слова в  электронном письме деткам,которые тяжело болеют - http://www.chujih-detei.net/

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я обязательно опять приду туда, 
Где шопот ветра о тебе поет.
И буду плакать,будто бы беда,
И может тень твоя ко мне придет. 
Я расскажу ей сказку о весне,
В которой было все цветущим сном.
И эта сказка будет обо мне,
Но тень поймет когда нибудь потом.
Мы все живем с оглядкою на сны.
И хорошо всегда лишь там,где нас уж нет. 
Со мною больше нет моей весны. . .
Реальность - жизнь,похожая на бред.
 Я обязательно опять приду туда, 
Где шопот ветра о тебе поет.
Но я не буду плакать никогда. . .
Мне тень твоя о юности поет.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Послесмертия вкус соленый
У твоих неприветливых губ.
Взгляд украдкой в меня влюбленный,
Даже если до боли груб.
Я иду по душе нетронутой,
Каблуками сапог скрипя. 
Твоей юности,мною ворованной,
Льется песня,от слез сипя.
Пусть не понята мною принцесса,
Превратилась в пустую  фальшь.
Я в прислугах у злого беса.
Твоей жизни угрюмый страж.

----------


## PAN

> Я в прислугах у злого беса.
> Твоей жизни угрюмый страж.


Прямо "Наш ответ МОРО!!!"... :Aga: ...

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Научись на века  отпускать.
> Тех,что даже 'прощай' не сказали.


 :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

против ветра... Не пряча лицо...
Только губы смочи водою...
Игнорируй тупых подлецов
И не спорь с уходящей любовью.
против веры в ненужных жрецов,
Шаг за шагом,слеза за слезою.
Не в ряду всемогущих борцов,
Среди тех,кто остался собою.
против жизни,но ради нее,
Улыбайся в лицо паранже...
Лишь бы билось сердце твое 
И шептало в такт юной весне.
против ветра, в борьбе за шаг...
Ты не смелая...просто живешь.
Кто не понял,совсем не дурак...
Жизнь не истина...Жизнь -это ложь...

----------


## Skadi

> Игнорируй тупых подлецов
> И не спорь с уходящей любовью





> Не в ряду всемогущих борцов,
> Среди тех,кто остался собою





> Кто не понял,совсем не дурак...


Диан, какие мудрые строки... :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Смеешься,похожий на ветер.
Улыбка,как жемчуг,прекрасна.
Лик необычно светел,
Взгляд подкупающе ясен.
С тебя бы писать картины...
В тебя бы влюбиться безумно...
Но мысли мои невинны,
Хоть ночь и предательски лунна.
Ты снова расскажешь про лето,
Про сказки и юность чужую.
Словами в ночи согрета.
Ты мог бы согреть любую.
Спасибо! Ты есть. И счастье...
Я в сестры тебе присягаю!
В твоей сероглазой власти
Быть рядом, я точно знаю.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианочка... :flower: 
Все слова, которые можно сказать, сЕры... по сравнению с твоим желанием жить и творить...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

спасибочки!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Моя муза, жару презирая,
Улетела, оставив скучать.
Но коль сердце любовь познает,
И без музы способно писать.
Вот вернётся, язык покажу
И о новых стихах не скажу=))

----------


## Skadi

> Вот вернётся, язык покажу
> И о новых стихах не скажу=))


Верю, ей язык покажешь  :Aga: 
Ну, а нам в стихах расскажешь?
О своём житье-бытье?
Как растёте вы в семье? :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> язык покажу


Языыык она Музе покажет,
О новых стихааах не расскажет...
Вот Муза тебя и накажет :Aga: 
Тебе же язык и покажет:tongue::biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Что такое счастье для меня?
Я могу наврать поэм пятнадцать...
Но сегодня я хочу признаться,
Счастье,когда спит моя семья.
Когда муж,устав от суеты,
Под кино о злых и о хороших,
Засопит у стенки. Боже! Боже,
Как же много счастья даришь ты!
Когда доча после слёз, капризов, песен, поцелуев,
Заснёт и дышит в тишине...
О,Боже,как приятно мне!
Я счастлива! Люблю я!

----------


## Skadi

> Что такое счастье для меня?


 :Aga: :smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты звал на пляж,где золотой песок,
А небо бесконечно голубое.
Но я нашла сегодня алый поясок,
Как верный знак,что мне не быть с тобою.
Да и какой загар,когда дожди,
Как слёзы неба,землю омывают?!!
Не будь наивным и меня не жди...
Мечты,как дымка над волной,растают.
С жасмином чай и на колени плед...
Стихи Цветаевой и вздох из темноты.
Я ошибусь и не найду ответ.
Дверь распахнётся... Но опять не ты...

----------


## El Diablo Major

Да же и не знаю, что написать... Вроде бы и неплохо, но особых эмоций не вызывает, немного другой мне стиль и мысль близки. Естественно, это моё личное мнение. В своей "категории" хорошо) С уважением.

----------


## Skadi

> Я ошибусь и не найду ответ.
> Дверь распахнётся... Но опять не ты...


А надежда остаётся :rolleyes:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Капелька за каплей утекает счастье.
Всё,что было важным,было в твоей власти.
Солнышко за солнцем ускользает лето.
Я бы рассмеялась,но не тут,а где-то.
Веточка за веткой листья облетают.
Я не верю в счастье,но оно бывает.
Ноченька за ночью зиму сокращает.
Кто в моих печалях,пусть никто не знает.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сотру тебя из всех молитв,
Из снов, из книжек записных.
Ты будешь навсегда забыт
В холодный день дождёй косых.
Сотру тебя из тишины
Моей полночной ностальгии.
У ног чужой тебе жены
Поймешь,есть я и есть другие...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Забери мои печали,
Ветер-буйный непоседа.
Унеси их в темны дали,
Не осталось,чтоб и следа.
Унеси мои невзгоды,
Солнце-добрая душа,
Чтобы ясная погода
В сердце лилась неспеша.
Унеси мои потери,
Речка-чистая вода.
Пусть закроются все двери,
Чтобы мимо шла беда.
Принеси мне сто улыбок,
Ветер-нежный стихоплет,
Чтобы не было ошибок 
Тридцать вёсен наперед.

----------


## Skadi

> Унеси мои невзгоды,
> Солнце-добрая душа,
> Чтобы ясная погода
> Лилась в сердце не спеша...


_Прекрасно!_

----------


## Skadi

_Диан, в этой музыке......столько красоты! Это - тебе_ http://files.mail.ru/X9UMB2

----------


## Skadi

*Дианка, от всей души поздравляю с ПОБЕДОЙ!!!
Сегодня ты была ЛУЧШАЯ, взяв 1-ое и 2-ое места 
в разных номинациях (юные поэты и юные прозаики)
и диплом спецприза в третьей номинации
(художественное слово)
VIII областного литературно-художественного 
конкурса "Родное слово", посвящённого 115-летней годовщине 
со дня рождения С. Есенина!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1916153.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Ух ты!!!...
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Спасибо, Паш! )))))))
А ещё Димка тоже взял сегодня 1-ое место 
в номинации "Авторская песня" ;)))))
И ещё Димка  и Дианка прошли в финал, и теперь нам соревноваться 
с сильнейшими в начале ноября в Рязанском ТЮЗе ))))*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1932529.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Олич, молодцы, поздравляю всех!!!!!! :Drag 02:  :Kuzya 01:  :Lex 07:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Хорошие мои,спасибо!!! Только сегодня меня пустило в форум... 
...
В четверг моей доченьке исполнился год!!! Я счастлива,что есть ради кого стремиться к лучшему в жизни и творчестве... Простите,что вот так,монологом и в прозе... Стихи есть... В блокноте... =))

----------


## tamara rabe

Молодцы, ребятки! Удачи вам и новых побед!

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
_Дианка, милый мой позитивчик, дорогой человек и друг!
Спасибо тебе огромное за то, что ты есть - вот такая, необыкновенно светлая, добрейшей души, бесконечно-прекрасная творческая личность! Все, кто общаются с тобой лично, ощущают твоё тепло и огромнейшую энергию под названием "плюс"! 
Здоровья тебе, любви и человеческого счастья! Ну, и...конкурсы ещё не закончились_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо Вам,Ольга Ивановна!!! Для меня такое счастье снова окунуться в творческую атмосферу!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Для меня такое счастье снова окунуться в творческую атмосферу!!!


А для меня огромное удовольствие снова работать с тобой после небольшого перерыва, ознаменованного рождением Мадиночки!  :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Мне хватит взгляда, чтобы умереть...
Тоскою невозможности томима.
Мне хватит искры, чтоб дотла сгореть.
Ромашки чувств цветут в душе незримо.
Мне хватит вздоха, чтобы все понять,
Занять все мысли белою мечтою.
Мне хватит слова, чтоб тебя узнать.
Не хватит жизни, чтобы быть с тобою...
Мне хватит пыли звездной, чтобы быть
Чуть ближе к небу - синему обману.
Мне хватит сил, чтобы с улыбкой жить,
Узнав о том, что я твоей не стану.*

----------


## PAN

> Мне хватит взгляда


 :Ok: ... Умница...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я хочу, чтоб снова птицы пели
И казалось, что всегда весна,
Не садились корабли на мели
И все время было не до сна.
Я хочу быть доброй и веселой.
Быту - быт, а птицам - высота.
Просыпаться утром с песней новой,
Дождь смотреть под козырьком зонта.
Не рубить с плеча, а проникаться
Каждым мигом жизни не своей.
Взгляд поймав, опять в тебя влюбиться.
Быть всецело каждый день твоей.
Мне так важно, в облаках витая,
Забывать о бренной суете.
Да... вот так... сегодня я такая...
Быту - быт... А птица в высоте...*

----------


## Skadi

> Быту - быт... А птица в высоте...


Именно так!  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

_От всей души поздравляю Дианку с очередной победой!
Вчера состоялся областной детско-юношеский
конкурс-фестиваль литературного творчества
"СЛОВО ДОБРОЕ ПОСЕЯТЬ..."
В номинации "Юные поэты" Диана заняла III место!
Сегодня была Торжественная церемония награждения
победителей конкурса-фестиваля!
Дианка - ты молодчинка! Так держать!_

[IMG]http://*********net/263004m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/275294m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/274257.gif[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Я не понял, а где наш позитив???...

Диана, не пропадай...

----------


## Skadi

> Диана, не пропадай...


Дианка принимала активнейшее участие в последних концерта колледжа - 
не только в конкурсах  :Smile3: 
А сейчас - просто очень горячая пора у студентов + подготовка к Новому году  :Meeting: 
Она появится!  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Она появится!


Если так и не появится до Нового Года - надерём ухи, так ей и передай... :Wink3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пашенька,спасибо,что помнишь обо мне! :-) Замоталась с учебой,да и не пишется сейчас. . . :-) Но я помню о вас! :-)

----------


## PAN

> Замоталась с учебой,да и не пишется сейчас. . . :-)





> Поэтом можешь ты не быть, но форум посетить обязан...


Это классика... :Grin: 

Диана, с наступающими праздниками тебя и твою семью...
Будь сильной, будь слабой, будь такой, какой мы все тебя любим... :flower: ... :Santa2:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я спою тебе. Можно,прохожий?
Мне сегодня не грустно,не весело.
На часы я смотрю встревоженно:
Уж не поздно ли я с этой песнею?
Забывая слова и ноты,
Промурлычу о женском счастье.
Я не знаю зачем и кто ты.
Не король ли крестовой масти?
Ох, уж эти картонные черти!
Верь - не верь... Пропадать,так с песней!
Погадай-ка на дату смерти,
Станет жить мне еще интересней.
Так темно... И на небе звезды...
Извини... Ты иди,прохожий.
Я не прячусь... Печалью слезы
На щеках моих чертят дорожки.

----------


## Лев

> Уж не поздно ли я с этой песнею?


Не стоит надолго исчезать? :Yes4: 




> Погадай-ка на дату смерти,
> Станет жить мне еще интересней.


Не гадайте, не обращайтесь... :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Да! Это было... Было и хуже:
Рваные джинсы, мерзкие лужи,
Мутные взгляды, чьи-то улыбки.
Все было странно... Классно... и зыбко.
Рюмка... Седьмая... Чья-то постель...
"Ты только верь мне! Пожалуйста,верь..."
Утром на выход, не помня и доли.
Стерла б те дни, была б твоя воля!
Оставив лишь горстку пепла от писем
И старый брелок тот с хвостиком лисьим.
Улыбки и слезы, тоску и печаль,
Ваз медленный танец... Другого не жаль.
...
Сытое брюхо, офис и дача.
Слово "любовь" как ненужная сдача.
После постели в душ и домой.
Ты на коне,но для мира чужой.
А помнишь тюльпаны и вечер на крыше.
Сердце стучало так громко, так слышно.
Воздух дрожал в ожидании чуда:
"Будем дружить? Я люблю тебя, Люда!"
...
Юность - мгновение... Разное... Верно!
Но истинно ЖИЛИ тогда лишь... Наверное...

----------


## Skadi

> Но истинно ЖИЛИ тогда лишь... Наверное...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> или как стать


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я учусь... Не всему и не сразу...
Разбиваясь порою в кровь.
Слово за слово,фраза за фразой
Познаю,что такое любовь.
Не легко... Ниткой шелковой шьется
Покрывало судьбы на двоих.
Нитка тонкая... Где оборвется
Мой нескладный прерывистый стих?
Я бываю и злой,и добрее...
Но в основе всего - любовь
Счастья быть навеки твоею...
Обжигаясь,учиться вновь...

----------


## Markovich

Интересная,живая,искренняя поэзия,притом далеко не дилетантская!
Удачи автору!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Благодарю Вас!:-)

----------


## Лев

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Привет! Песенка где?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Видео есть в колледже. Как попадет ко мне,попробую выложить. :-)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Как ласково, как бережно, как нежно
Вы растопили лёд моих обид.
И вот я засыпаю безмятежно...
А рядом сладко доченька сопит.
Как чутко, как тревожно, как мятежно
Спала я по ночам. Но все прошло...
Я счастлива не быть такой,как прежде.
Плохое было... Было и прошло...
Как ветренно,как смело,как спонтанно
Себя я вместе с сердцем отдала.
Женой и мамой быть впервые странно...
Но как же по другому я жила?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Еще одна исписана страница.
Ложится стих на чистый белый лист.
Вдыхаю пряный аромат корицы...
И улыбаюсь под веселый твист.
А снег кружится,заметая беды...
А снег крадет из душ чужих печаль...
Я посвящаю Вам свои победы.
О пораженьях промолчит февраль.
Я верю этим белым снежным мухам...
И доверяю чудным зимним снам...
Я людям доверяю,а не слухам...
И путь мой вьется прямиком к мечтам.*

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Диана такая умница и красавица!!! Давно хотела вас прочитать (разрешите на ты). Но я - плохой участник форумов вообще и этого в частности:( Забежала на минуту и выбежала...
Удачи вам и вдохновения!:)[IMG]http://***************.ru/bd/2007/06/10/e8fc58399233c9eae651cc172a81ce1a.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо,Юля!!!
Я на этом форуме,как дома - тепло и уютно. Все уже родные и новые лица-гости приносят радость. Заглядывай... =))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Устают даже самые сильные,
Даже самые гордые плачут.
Высыхают и реки длинные -
Понимаешь, что все это значит?
Есть предел и любви и везению,
Даже жизни предел настаёт.
Беспредельно лишь Бога терпение.
И лишь Он знает,что нас всех ждет...

----------


## Skadi

> Устают даже самые сильные,
> Даже самые гордые плачут...


Да.......все мы живые и ранимые...... :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я ищу себя в медленных ритмах.
Я ищу себя в призрачных снах.
В покаянных до слёз молитвах.
В нежно дышащих летом лесах.
Я ищу себя в злых изреченьях.
Я ищу себя в мудрых глазах.
В тех упрямых,что против теченья.
В тех красивых,что вечно в слезах.
Я ищу себя... Веря-не веря.
Я ищу себя в страхе найти.
Открывая попутно двери...
Попадаясь на чьем-то пути.
Я ищу себя в древних темницах.
Я ищу себя в райском саду.
Начиная на звезды злиться...
И боясь,что найду лишь в аду.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я ищу себя


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Диана, замечательные стихи!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не бросаюсь тебе на шею,
Для меня это дело - табу.
Я не холю тебя, не лелею,
Не готовлю тебе рагу.
Просто вечером звёздным однажды,
Когда дом твой настигнет беда,
Я платок тебе дам свой бумажный
И останусь с тобой навсегда.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Дианочка, ты просто молодец!
Давно не заглядывала сюда... А вот сегодня ... просто замечательные у тебя стихи!
Такие жизненные, такие чувственные.

Удачи тебе во всём , милая и всего самого доброго!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ромашка-хохотушка
Щекочет Дусе ушко.
Смешливый василек
Прилег у ее ног.
А пышный одуванчик-
Насмешливый болванчик
Раскрыл свой парашют
То  там, то сям, то  тут. :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

Дианочка, привет! Классная у тебя дочурка. И ты такая молодец, что всё успеваешь - быть мамой, писать прекрасные стихи!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Я ищу себя в медленных ритмах.
> Я ищу себя в призрачных снах.
> В покаянных до слёз молитвах.
> В нежно дышащих летом лесах.
> Я ищу себя в злых изреченьях.
> Я ищу себя в мудрых глазах.
> В тех упрямых,что против теченья.
> В тех красивых,что вечно в слезах.
> Я ищу себя... Веря-не веря.
> ...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Растаскала меня на цитаты
И забыла, как брошенный храм...
Но тоску по рассветам-закатам
Я тебе ни за что не отдам.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Тихая нежность, светлая грусть.
Мой невесомый предатель,
В мир твоих снов я уже не вернусь,
Боли моей создатель.

Синее небо, ветер ночной...
Вера меняется верой.
Знаешь, наш мир, он, конечно, не злой,
Просто он в нас не верит._

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*В мерцании гроз и в безумьи истерик,
В моих зазеркальях и безднах моих
Нет больше открытых для губ твоих дверок.
Был ветер весенний, н он давно стих.

В лазоревой дымке твоих поднебесий
И даже в морях безмятежного сна,
Есть то, что с тобою сквозь годы и веси...
Есть мысль, что я лучше, чем кто-то Она.

В сереневом небе твоих закатов,
В слезах изумрудного островка глаз,
Теперь живет фраза "А помнишь, когда-то?",
Теперь живет "были"... Теперь нету "нас".*

----------


## LenZ

> Растаскала меня на цитаты
> И забыла, как брошенный храм...
> Но тоску по рассветам-закатам
> Я тебе ни за что не отдам.


Душевно...!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я уже предчувствую осень
 В изменившейся поступи дня.
 И темнеет в глазах твоих просинь,
 И зеленая мгла у меня. 
 Я уже предчувствую вечность
 От сентябрьских дней до весны.
 Мне б плечей твоих белую млечность
 Целовать, погружаясь в сны.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*	Человек с самого рождения наделен правами. Это не только те права, которые гарантирует нам государство, но и те, которыми нас одарила природа – право любить, радоваться жизни, улыбаться родным. 
Лозунг «Равные права – равные возможности» наводит нас на  понимание того, что если мы будем иметь какое-то определенное право, то это обязательно будет означать то, что мы будем иметь возможность этим правом воспользоваться. Так ли это? В идеале – да, но опыт реальной жизни подсказывает иное.
Например, каждый из нас имеет право на бесплатную медицинскую помощь, но это совсем не означает, что абсолютно каждый человек имеет возможность этим правом воспользоваться. Допустим, гражданин проживает в отдаленном населенном пункте. Пришла весна, разлилась местная речушка и жители оказались отрезанными от внешнего мира. Человеку стало плохо и он имеет право позвонить в скорую и получить от нее необходимую помощь. И тут мы сталкиваемся именно с тем случаем, когда право есть, а возможности им воспользоваться – нет, так как никакая скорая не преодолеет нужное расстояние по полному бездорожью.
Законы, определяющие наши права, в большинстве своем гуманны и справедливы. Те, кто их разрабатывает и принимает, наверняка, очень гордятся собой и своим движением вперед, в светлое будущее всего человечества. Но как быть тем, кто, имея право быть таким, как все, возможностей  не имеет? Не может ходить в магазины, бегать босиком по траве, посещать выставки и еще много всего,  о чем некоторые даже и не задумываются.
Стало быть, лозунг замечательный, но на практике работает не всегда. Раздумывая об этом, я пришла к одной мысли,  которая меня позабавила своей простотой и в то же время  показалась мне достаточно разумной. Что если части лозунга просто поменять местами – «равные возможности – равные права»?  Не логичнее ли будет руководствоваться именно этим? Ведь только наличие возможностей, позволяет нам воспользоваться правами. Какими бы гуманными и справедливыми они не были, без возможности ими пользоваться, они остаются лишь красивыми словами.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

это эссе писала на конкурс...

----------


## PAN

Диана, если позволишь, я подкину тебе еще пару мыслей...
1. Все правильно пишешь про скорую помощь, но нужно понимать, что скорая помощь - не ответственность государства, а ответственность муниципалитетов, которые в состав государственной власти не входят... А вот дорога до села - ответственность государства, а точнее - областного правительства... Знаю - подавляющему большинству все равно, но хотелось бы, чтобы люди знали - у кого требовать...
Отсюда вторая мысль...
2. Каждому праву соответствует обязанность. Это основа Закона...
Если у тебя есть права - значит у кого-то есть обязанность твои права обеспечить... Нужно только точно знать  - у кого...
Гражданин Швейцарии знает Конституцию наизусть...
Граждане России, опять же в подавляющем большинстве, Конституцию не просто не знают - они ее даже не видели...
Поэтому не знают, что в основе всего лежит воля самого человека...
А если не знают - то и сидят тихо, ждут - когда же им кто-то что-то принесет, разжует и в рот положит...
Потребительское отношение к жизни, к обществу, к государству... Многомиллионное слепое "ДАЙ!!!"...

И другой важнейший ракурс, о котором почему-то забывают практически все...

Если у меня есть права - есть и обязанности... Обязательно есть..... И не только перед государством... Если есть "дай" - должно быть и "возьми"...

И может быть это твоя обязанность, продиктованная если не законом, то уж точно жизнью - взять часть ниточек в свои руки и постараться внести хоть немного правильности в наш мир... Не знаю как... Словом, делом... Иди в депутаты и помоги со строительством дороги... Организуй пикет у выставки, на которую не могут попасть колясочники... Узнай - какая служба заботится о тех, кто не может дойти до магазина (а такая есть...), организуй туда людей...
Просто не стой в стороне...
У нас с тобой на это есть право...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо за дельный и эмоциональный ответ, все замечания по делу, но для конкурсного эссе тема была раскрыта. А про права-обязанности я тоже много думала, если хочу что-то брать от жизни, то должна уметь и отдавать... Все верно...
...

P.S. Конкурс, кстати, прошла, выиграла грант на бесплатное получение высшего образования дистанционно. Эссе было включено во второй тур конкурса.

----------


## PAN

> прошла, выиграла грант


Умница... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Умница


_Согласна! Дианка - удивительный человек!_  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Диана спела нашу песню! :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

\

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Пока воздух моих невменяемых вер и неверий
Заставляет тебя незабудковым раем дышать,
Ни за что не закрою меж нами хрустальные двери.
…мы на облаке нежности будем тихонько лежать.
Пока тихие заводи глаз кофейных прикрыты,
Я открою вам свой драгоценный и важный секрет:
Мною боли все страшные, роли и страхи забыты,
Как забыто Его предосеннее тихое «нет!».
Пока сердце мое в предвкушении холода бьется
Из своих, пусть не ахти-каких, но настойчивых сил.
В нем твой образ родной, улыбаясь тепло, остается…
И пусть Бог тех хранит, кто тебя бескорыстно любил…
_

----------


## Янек

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Я так не умею писать. У меня , на примитивном,  бытовом ,простом уровне, да и то по настроению. Молодец,могешь!!! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  Я не совсем чёт въехал. Это ты что ли Диана?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я - Диана)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Янек

> Я - Диана)))))))))))))))))


Молодчинка, красиво поешь сестренка, мне понравилось, честно. Я про  песню фонари, Лев  Борисович, клип выложил, вроде как он написал вроде. Так держать зайка.  :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Дианчик, а ты музыку можешь сочинять, ну к песням , на свои стихи? :Blink:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Диан, скачала, наконец, тебя себе! А то не было у меня этого видео...как говорят, "сапожник без сапог"  :Grin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Сегодня вспомнила про свой любимый форум. А стихов-то и нет...  Решила просто напомнить о себе.. У меня все тихо - работаю и учусь, все на дому. Мадусе 2 года исполнилось 28-го октября, а мы обе разболелись и до сих пор две хворюшки. Расстроило меня государство многочисленными отказами в решении проблемы с жильем, наверно, так и будем до старости снимать. Ну а в остальном - все прекрасно. Новогодняя реклама настраивает на предновогодние мысли, дочка растет на радость, муж рядом. ЖИВУ*

----------


## Лев

> А стихов-то и нет...


Не думай о стихах ты свысока,
Проснётся Муза, их нашепчет нА ухо.
Пока что не валяй ты дурака,
От нас не закрывайся наглухо :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Расстроило меня государство


Диана, не вешай нос... Борись... ибо отказывает не государство, а конкретный чиновник, т.е. человек...

А человекам свойственно ошибаться...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Если бы один-два-три отказали... А то все поголовно... Причем, стойкое ощущение, что ищут любую зацепку не помочь...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Не думай о стихах ты свысока,
> Проснётся Муза, их нашепчет нА ухо.
> Пока что не валяй ты дурака,
> От нас не закрывайся наглухо


_Придет черед стихам,
Нашепчет муза строки.
Вернусь я снова к вам...
Уж не судите строго._

----------


## PAN

> Если бы один-два-три отказали... А то все поголовно... Причем, стойкое ощущение, что ищут любую зацепку не помочь...


Знакомо... Как будто из своего кармана...
Порой думаю - люди просто так развлекаются...

Ты главное - на слово им не верь - бери с каждого бумагу...

Честное слово - не буду лезть глубоко, не моя специализация... но внутренне чувство есть - у тебя все получится...
Рано или поздно.. Так или иначе...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Знакомо... Как будто из своего кармана...
> Порой думаю - люди просто так развлекаются...
> 
> Ты главное - на слово им не верь - бери с каждого бумагу...
> 
> Честное слово - не буду лезть глубоко, не моя специализация... но внутренне чувство есть - у тебя все получится...
> Рано или поздно.. Так или иначе...


Бумажки коплю, отказик к отказику. Обидно, что вроде бы сидят люди, чтобы помогать нам, а помогать не хотят, стараются свою работу свести к выискиванию способа грамотно и по закону отказать, да еще так, что человеку неудобно становится, что он обращается за помощью. А ведь я к ним пишу не из 3-х комнатной квартиры и не от жадности тратить деньги на покупку жилья, а от безвыходности, от того, что вот так все сложилось и самим не заработать и за 50 лет, а обратиться не к кому, мамы-папы отсутствуют.  Они еще все так гладенько выводят... Мол, потому-то и потому-то не положено... Нет взять и без всяких отговорок помочь. Тьфу... 

...


Я извиняюсь,что не в стихах... накипело...

----------


## PAN

> Они еще все так гладенько выводят... Мол, потому-то и потому-то не положено..


Диана, не сдавайся... Главное - не сдавайся...
Вся жизнь - борьба... на ногах ты или нет...

Говорю тебе, как пенсионер с 23-х летним стажем...

----------


## Kliakca

> Обидно, что вроде бы сидят люди, чтобы помогать нам, а помогать не хотят, стараются свою работу свести к выискиванию способа грамотно и по закону отказать, да еще так, что человеку неудобно становится, что он обращается за помощью.


Вот вам, и правда, и действующие законы, и бюрократы сосущие последние нервы...
Диана, очень печальная и грустная повесть. Попробуй записаться на приём, с этим вопросом, к своему дипутату.
Они любят заниматься показухой перед выборами. Вдруг повезёт и тебе, пусть не честно, но всё же...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

С депутатом тоже пройденный этап, я к кому только не обращалась, даже в приемную президенту два раза писала. Они все такие внимательные и приветливые, а эффекта - 0.

----------


## Kliakca

> я к кому только не обращалась


И в очередь не поставили? :Blink:  ТРУБА!!!
"Под лежачий камень вода не течёт", продолжай дожимать по всем кабинетам.

----------


## Skadi

> Попробуй записаться на приём, с этим вопросом, к своему дипутату.


Действительно, Диан, попробуй к Булаеву, мм?



> С депутатом тоже пройденный этап


С Николаем Ивановичем не получилось???  :Blink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Действительно, Диан, попробуй к Булаеву, мм?
> 
> С Николаем Ивановичем не получилось???



Самое большое, что Булаев обещал, а вернее человек от него - помочь с пропиской. Слишком сложный случай.

----------


## Black Lord

> Слишком сложный случай.


Не падай духом!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо! Не-не, духом не падаю, не на улице же живу)))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я могу закрывать глаза…
Снами-веснами стерта память…
Я могу… да вот только нельзя…
Мне б покоя у неба занять.
Я могу разорвать стихи -
Устаревшая фраза-желанье…
Как же фразы твои тихи…
Как сбивается резко дыханье…
Я могу разорвать этот круг…
Мне ль учиться искусству обмана.
Только теплое солнце рук
Лечит сердце - сплошную рану
Я могу промолчать в ответ.
Я могу от обид не плакать.
Мне б на солнце, выключив свет,
Твое имя иглой нацарапать…*

----------


## Skadi

> Мне б на солнце, выключив свет,
> Твое имя иглой нацарапать…


Дианка........как необычно.....понравилось!  :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дианка........как необычно.....понравилось!


благодарю))

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Дианка, ты где?  :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

я тут :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> я тут


Без стихов не появляйся :Grin:

----------


## LenZ

Дианка, как дела? как продвигается с жильём? держись, милая, верю, что всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дианка, как дела? как продвигается с жильём? держись, милая, верю, что всё будет хорошо.


 Леночка, здравствуй :Smile3:  С жильем никак не продвигается, пока нет никаких шансов. Буду ждать 2014го года,вставать на очередь. Спасибо, что не забываешь.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я умею молчать и не ждать,
Запивая тоску туманом.
Я умею себя убеждать,
Наслаждаясь своим обманом.
Я умею не верить в мечты
И не плакать, когда так больно…
И пускай в мыслях только ты,
Я сумею сказать: «Довольно»!
Я сумею исчезнуть, как тень,
Растворясь в тишине заката…
И в прекрасный весенний день
Ты поймешь, что дороже злата,
Что дороже земных чудес,
Всех сует и житейской пыли,
Сладкий плен, что навеки исчез
И зовется печально: «были…»
*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*В перепутье твоих волос
Затерялся кусочек солнца.
Сколько в жизни черных полос…
Капля счастья на самом донце...
В тихом шепоте наших дней
Мне обещан покой улыбки.
Ты сейчас повернешься к ней…
Ты докажешь – мечты так зыбки…
В забытье поцелуев и слов
Так не хочется верить в разлуку…
Ты прошепчешь – "моя любовь"…
Ты соврешь,  но целуя руку…*

----------


## PAN

Умничка...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

благодарю :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Ну и что… Так все равно не то…
Все равно все было ни к чему…
Ты забыл поправить мне пальто
И дорогу к счастью своему.
Ну и что… я слов своих пустых
Не жалею! …пусть огнем горят.
Ветер мая потихоньку стих,
Ни один из нас и не был свят…
Даже ежики хотят любить.
Глупое сравненье ни о чем.
Знаешь, а ведь я хочу забыть…
Думай, что была я светлым сном…_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Невесомо в моей груди.
Ни любви, ни обид… Оффлайн.
Ты уже и забыла, поди,
Как решалась на глупый обман.
Тишина. Я совсем не та,
Что любила встречать рассвет.
Ну, какая теперь мечта?
Выключай поскорее свет!
Темнота, как обитель снов…
На окне поплотнее шторы.
Ничего нет важнее слов,
Хотя многие с этим поспорят.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Хочу получать результаты,
Не прилагая усилий.
Растаскивая на цитаты,
Считаю тебя всесильной.
Не верю в победу духа.
Читаю стихи о боли.
Все как-то нелепо и сухо…
И ты не лишаешь воли.
И сердце не бьется чуть чаще -
Нет прелести аритмии.
Нет взглядов чего-то значащих,
А, значит, я все забыла.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Их было и не много, и не мало,
А ровно столько, чтоб писать стихи.
Вот только слаще губ твоих не знала…
Твои слова, как и желания, тихи.
В 17 лет казалось – все на веки.
Эх, с той поры промчалось сто веков!
Я вечерами, закрывая веки,
Освобождаюсь от твоих оков…*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Бумага стерпит все – теория избита,
И я пишу к тебе безумств своих тепло.
Осталась бабка в сказке той с корытом…
У нас же не осталось и того.

Рифмуя слов понятных невесомость,
Стараюсь хоть чуть-чуть себя понять.
В глазах твоих по-прежнему бездонность,
А я заплачу, когда лягу спать.

Не надо думать, если, право, нечем. ))
Целуй ее, пытайся обмануть…
Мне ночь покой накинула на плечи…
Сейчас заплачу, чтоб потом уснуть…
*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Самый короткий путь 
Часто длиннее жизни.
Мне бы сейчас уснуть…
Голос мешает извне…

Самая глупая мысль –
Думать, что жизнь конечна.
Ты помолилась ввысь –
След свой оставила в вечность…

----------


## Лев

> Ты помолилась ввысь –
> След свой оставила в вечность…


Внутрь себя обернись -
Ведь и в тебе Бесконечность :Yes4: 
Сердце своё открой,
Стань для Него сестрой. :Smile3: 
*******************************
Об этом интересном знании
Гласит народная молва...
Игра, а может мания
Нам говорить слова?
Слов новое значение
Давно не удивляет.
Весомо ль чьё-то мнение
Иль просто забавляет?
Сказала маленькая дочь: булёль...
Что это? Показала - помидоль. 
Увидела корову, закричала - дыло,
Оказывается это вымя было.
Играем словом, извращаем,
Становимся мудрее - замолкаем...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Мне не кажется… все безвозвратно утрачено… 
Незачем звонить из вежливости… находить какие-то фразы… 
Ты лишь изредка узнаешь, на что мое время трачено… 
Жаль, что я поняла, что так будет не сразу… 
Не сразу утратился вкус нашей дружбы, 
Были моменты, встречи, мысли мимолетные… 
Смотрю порой на телефон с молитвой: «Ну же! Ну же!» 
Но все не так, как в том нашем возрасте переходном. 
Когда-то не спали ночами… клялись всем, что имеем… 
Плакали, друг друга обижая… 
Сейчас от молчания вечного губы немеют… 
Но ты мне всегда нужна…. Знаешь.
...
июль 2012 г.*

----------


## LenZ

Просто, искренне, трогательно... умница!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я поняла, что ты рядом... Вернее внутри
Сердца моего… тук-тук и дальше…
 Хоть учитывай время разлуки, хоть сотри...
В этой памяти нет ни зла, ни обид, ни фальши…
Я-то думала, глупая, рядом – это вот тут, бери,
Теплой ладонью касайся небритости щек…
Но нет! Рядом – это тепло на века внутри
И неважно, что время разлук - от судьбы нам упрек….

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Просто, искренне, трогательно... умница!


Спасибо большое!!! Приятно, что кто-то читает!  :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Ты смотришь мне в глаза, как смотрят в небо,
Ища ответы. Боже, что за бред?
Меж нами было все до тошноты нелепо,
Ведь от меня к тебе сплошное «нет!».
Ведь от меня к тебе сплошные «знаешь…».
Сплошное нежелание чудес.
Ты снова, как конфета, вкусно таешь…
Я не из-за тебя теряю вес,
Худею, крашусь, облачаюсь в шмотки.
Смеюсь и что-то отвечаю невпопад.
Пусть от меня к тебе сломались все проводки,
Но я то знаю – ты всегда мне рад._

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Мне тебя напевали туманы,
Когда свет опускался на стены.
Мне с тобою и тихо, и странно,
Как бывает вовремя измены.
Мне тебя все сулили дороги,
Между рельс монотонным звуком.
Ты стоял много раз на пороге,
Но остался мне просто другом.
Мне  тебя напророчило лето,
Улыбаясь июньской грозою.
В тебе нет и не будет света,
Но тепло только рядом с тобою.
*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я не раз выкладывала душу – 
Препарируй или береги. 
Я не раз шептала всяким: «Лучший!». 
Не друзья теперь и не враги… 
Я не раз латала болью сердце, 
Проклиная веру в чудеса. 
Мою песню затоптали берцы… 
Мою душу отвергают небеса…

----------


## Лев

> Я не раз выкладывала душу – 
> Препарируй или береги. 
> Я не раз шептала всяким: «Лучший!». 
> Не друзья теперь и не враги… 
> Я не раз латала болью сердце, 
> Проклиная веру в чудеса. 
> Мою песню затоптали берцы… 
> Мою душу отвергают небеса…


Не отвергают Небеса
Твою "затоптаную" душу.
Не проклинай и веру в чудеса -
Проклятья всё в душе порушат. :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Поделать ничего я не могу...
В стихах депрессию люблю!
 :Grin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Еще немного депрессии...

Так бывает, что вдруг погасает свет… 
Но вы все непрестанно твердите о силе. 
Только нет у меня ее… понимаете, нет?!!!!! 
И мечты на задворках реальности молча застыли. 
Так бывает, что вдруг понимаешь, что незачем жить… 
Вы все скажите – глупая, то мол и это, и так… 
Только мне неохота с умом своим больше дружить, 
Понимая, в масштабах вселенной я сущий пустяк… 
Так бывает, что утром лучше бы дольше поспать, 
И в обед, и еще, и конечно же вечером тоже…
Я сегодня хочу все на свете подальше послать… 
Извини меня, мир… Я надеюсь, что Бог мне поможет…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне так смешно то читать, но писала их наверняка с серьезным выражением лица :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Поделать ничего я не могу...
> В стихах депрессию люблю!


Исходит депрессия
В стихах из тебя...
Стихия импрессии?
Не любишь себя?



> Я сегодня хочу все на свете подальше послать… 
> Извини меня, мир… Я надеюсь, что Бог мне поможет…


Внутри тебя и ты и Мир -
Далёко не пошлёшь.
Когда с Любовью примешь Мир,
Тогда покой души найдёшь.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Пиши как пишеться... :Yes4:  Дядю Лёву слушай, но в себе ничего не меняй...)))





> Когда с Любовью примешь Мир,
> Тогда покой души найдёшь.


Лев Борисович... Всё ишшо будет у девочки... А пока ей тридцатилетние кажутся стариками...)))
Вот когда сорокалетние станут бесстыдно молодыми - тогда и о приятии Мира...)))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А пока ей тридцатилетние кажутся стариками...)))
Вот когда сорокалетние станут бесстыдно молодыми - тогда и о приятии Мира...)))[/QUOTE]

Мужу 43  :Blush2: 

Но ты прав... удивительно прав...  :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Прости меня за нехрупкость, 
За то, что ношу не косы… 
За то, что сплошная глупость 
Стрелять в ночи папиросы, 
Глазами стрелять украдкой, 
Кусать беспричинно губы… 
К тебе все стихов тетрадки, 
К тебе тон надменно-грубый… 
Прости меня за недетскость, 
За «нет!» всем медведям из плюша… 
…и сослан Амур за неметкость… 
Но ты остаешься лучшим…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Чувство… собственного… достоинства…
Покатилось зачем-то к черту.
Мои мысли без всякой стоимости…
Между нами все стало мертвым.
Тихо … вечер… сегодня ветрено…
Мы молчим… говорить-то не о чем…
Перестало все быть заветным
Тихим грустным сегодняшним вечером.
*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_В этом городе мое лето… 
В этом городе моя юность… 
Затерялось навсегда где-то 
То, что в снах однажды вернулось. 
В этом городе мои звезды 
Так горели, как нигде не будет… 
Где-то я и мои слезы 
По тому, кто еще любит…._

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Шла по жизни ни гладко, ни сладко, 
То теряя, то вновь находя… 
Никогда не смотрела украдкой, 
Смело пела: «Люблю тебя!» 
Знаешь, милый, пускай все в прошлом, 
Пусть ты где-то, а я лишь тут, 
Я то помню лишь о хорошем… 
Хоть и любим Того и Ту… 
Я пришла к своему порогу… 
Подвожу ли итоги? Нет! 
Впереди в нереальность дорога… 
Впереди негасимый свет…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вы стелитесь перед стервами…
Трепещите… пьете бэлис…
Не помните ту, что первая…
Куда все, что было делось?
Вы спать – обязательно поздно…
Вы есть – обязательно мясо…
А я, словно небо звездное,
Но вам ничего не ясно…
...
ноябрь-декабрь 2012 г.

----------


## Лев

> Вы стелитесь перед стервами…
> Трепещите… пьете бэлис…
> Не помните ту, что первая…
> Куда все, что было делось?
> Вы спать – обязательно поздно…
> Вы есть – обязательно мясо…
> А я, словно небо звездное,
> Но вам ничего не ясно…
> ...
> ноябрь-декабрь 2012 г.


Ощущаю всеми нервами,
Отпивая свой ликёр. :Smile3: 
Помню, помню ту первую
Завалившую меня на ковёр :Grin: 
Сплю, когда спится,
Ем то, что снится :Aga: 
В звёздное небо смотрю
И... никак не "вкурю" :Taunt:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Ощущаю всеми нервами,
> Отпивая свой ликёр.
> Помню, помню ту первую
> Завалившую меня на ковёр
> Сплю, когда спится,
> Ем то, что снится
> В звёздное небо смотрю
> И... никак не "вкурю"


Приходится признаться в этот час -
Стихи ну совершенно не про вас)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> Приходится признаться в этот час -
> Стихи ну совершенно не про вас)))))))))))))))))


Я рифмоплёт и рифмоплут
И пусть меня все так зовут :Yahoo:

----------


## PAN

> Я рифмоплёт и рифмоплут
> И пусть меня все так зовут


Сказал Борисыч, пред стихом присев...
Как знатный рифмоправ... и рифмолев... :Grin: 



[IMG]http://*********ru/3425654.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

КУДА ПРОПАДАЮТ СООБЩЕНИЯ??????????

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я остыну, как это бывало
Сотни сотен печальных раз.
Но сегодня мне так не хватает
Твоих мудрых и нежных фраз.
Я справлялась по жизни со многим,
Нелюбовь не впервые - увы...
Я сама на нашей дороге
Перешла с безопасного "Вы"
На безумную близкую нежность,
Когда, кажется, мир на двоих...
За окном безразличная снежность,
А со мной лишь дописанный стих.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Сердце мое зачеркнуто
Твоими некасаниями.
Глаза поволокой подернуты
От чьих-то чужих признаний.
Сердце мое оставлено
В тихом кафе, где не были...
Золото душ расплавлено
В том, что зовется небылью.
Сердце мое запятнано
Кляксами равнодушия...
Счастье навеки спрятано
Между чужими душами.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я зачем-то читаю опять стихи...
Хоть и знаю - теперь мне в разы больнее.
Твои чувства ко мне до пустоты тихи.
Понимаю - не стать мне той самой Ею.
Я, конечно, сыграю и гордость, и что-то там,
Что тебя непременно заденет, но лишь на миг.
Я простая, куда уж мне до стервозных дам,
Что стирают людские души в один лишь клик.
Я, конечно, смогу однажды переболеть.
Мне давным давно дан урок, как сходить с ума...
Мои крылья устали. Им некуда больше лететь.
Остальное решит полновластьем своим Зима.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*- Ну вот что тебе надо, милая
Звезд с небес или райских кущ?
- Сделай так, чтобы не остыла я,
В этом бое сердец и душ.
- Так кипи, задавай движение,
Помогай не потухнуть огню.
- Мне с тобой, милый мой, к сожалению,
Если двигаться - только ко дну.*

----------


## Лев

> *
> - Мне с тобой, милый мой, к сожалению,
> Если двигаться - только ко дну.*


Такой тяжёлый, милый, он
И весит будто много тонн.
Ко дну утянет несомненно -
На дно сей груз пойдёт мгновенно :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> *- Ну вот что тебе надо, милая
> Звезд с небес или райских кущ?
> - Сделай так, чтобы не остыла я,
> В этом бое сердец и душ.
> - Так кипи, задавай движение,
> Помогай не потухнуть огню.
> - Мне с тобой, милый мой, к сожалению,
> Если двигаться - только ко дну.*


Дно бывает, твердое , крепкое
Если силы в кулак собрать
Можно вынырнуть в чистое, светлое
Но для этого нужен шаг...

Ты шагаешь по жизни смело
Мне тебя не научить
Для тебя, каждый шаг победа
Ты умеешь, как надо, жить... :Vishenka 18: 


Дианка привет сестренка. Чмоки в носик  :Vishenka 17:  :Vishenka 04:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Такой тяжёлый, милый, он
> И весит будто много тонн.
> Ко дну утянет несомненно -
> На дно сей груз пойдёт мгновенно


Суть фразы этой -
Пора уж на диету. ))))))))))))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дно бывает, твердое , крепкое
> Если силы в кулак собрать
> Можно вынырнуть в чистое, светлое
> Но для этого нужен шаг...
> 
> Ты шагаешь по жизни смело
> Мне тебя не научить
> Для тебя, каждый шаг победа
> Ты умеешь, как надо, жить...
> ...


привет-привет :Yes4:

----------


## Kliakca

> Сердце мое запятнано
> Кляксами равнодушия...


 :Blush2:

----------


## Янек

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 

Дианка чмоки -чмоки. С наступающим тебя Новым годом. 
От всех ведмедей. )))

----------


## LenZ

Дианка, снова трогательные, замечательные стихи! Спасибо! С Новым годом!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я из всех утерянных городов
Обязательно выберу твой.
Я из всех кино про любовь-морковь
Посмотрю, что смотрели с тобой.
Я из всех сновидений и тысяч лиц
Сочиню для себя мечту.
Ты по осени выбрал одну из лисиц,
Да не ту, милый мой, не ту…*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я давно не из тех, кто по венам готов за любовь…
Принадлежность кому-то ненужная больше зараза….
Ну а то, что ты шепчешь – уж точно не в глаз, а в бровь.
Если брать уж решил, то не мямли, бери всю сразу.
Я давно не из тех, кто слезами измерял мечты…
Слишком многое стало понятно с течением дней.
Ну а то, что так часто ты даришь немые цветы,
Не дает тебе право считать хоть на каплю своей…
Я давно не из тех, кто живет в ожиданье чудес…
Вера в лучшее, смайлы и прочее ми-ми-ми-ми-ми
Мимо сердца. В нем сказочной феи прекрасный лес…
Ты не верь мне. Не верь. Я скоро уже остыну.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я ж все думала, что одна такая…
Окрыленная…необычная…
Жила, разум мечтами рассекая,
Да порой такими, что неприлично…
Я ж все верила, что по духу а-ля принцесса….
И неважно, что за душой ни замка, ни кареты…
Но не вышло даже толковой поэтессы,
Рифмующей свои и чужие секреты…
Я ж все думала, что непременно сбудется…
Подождать, потерпеть, не сломаться…
Пью сейчас чай лимонный из блюдца
В свои «очень далёко за 20»…
И не думаю ни о звездах, ни о принцах,
Ни о славе хоть маломальской…
Мне б хоть каплю юношеских принципов
И любви той безумно-февральской…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*B тысячный раз восхищаясь, меня убивают…
Типа честнее… типа от всей души…
Сердце, как мяч от ноги (от души) бросают…
Я умираю в своей первозданной тиши…
Сотый этап несбывшейся веры в надежды
Окончен. Фиаско по всем фронтам.
Я улыбаюсь, хоть больно… и буду, как прежде
Верить в людей…в шоколад…и, конечно, зонтам…*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну вот и все... убегает время...
Колеса...поезд...и ты все дальше...
Ну вот и все... ни во что не верю.
Мои мечты оказались фальшью.
Ну вот и все... ты не стала хуже...
Полна добра...так светла...любима...
Но сердце, словно луны блик в луже,
Болит до того, что невыносимо...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вы все решаете, что лучше и что проще.
Любовь меняя на покой и быт.
Зачем же вы шептали в майской роще
Тому, кто вашей святостью убит,
О том, что будет все и даже больше…
Вы не способны быть самим собой.
И потому сегодня в зимней роще
Стоит больного сердца дикий вой.

----------


## Жихарка

Доброго времени, Диана. Даже не знаю с чего начать. 
Зашла в твою тему и начала читать. Прочитала с начала страниц 5, а потом перешла на последнюю.
Временная разница- 4 года. То что написано вначале и на последней странице- отличаются неимоверно!
По ощущениям, по стилю. Как мне показалось, что- то случилось, и решила посмотреть когда.
Оказалось 2011 год.
Вот здесь




> Мне б на солнце, выключив свет,
> Твое имя иглой нацарапать…


 сказали ещё для тебя несвойственная манера, и необычно.
Я понимаю, все мы меняемся, и у нас многое меняется.
Жизнь такая штука,
То бьет, то поднимает.
Порой сплошная мука,
Порой и приласкает.

Диан, у тебя замечательные стихи. Мне очень понравились. Все.  
Надеюсь депрессия только в стихах, и у тебя всё хорошо. Удачи.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Здравствуйте!))) 
Спасибо за внимание к моим стихам. Насчет изменений - они несомненно есть, НО ... мое творчество ни в коем случае не является дневником моей жизни, это скорее отражения многих мыслей, реальностей, историй и прожитых, и подсмотренных, я пишу не часто и пишу грустные стихи, потому что таким образом сублимирую негативные эмоции в поэзию, положительные эмоции, в свою очередь, в сублимации не нуждаются, так как прекрасны сами по себе. 

 Удачи и вам))))))))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Посвящается наипрекраснейшему поэту Стефании Даниловой

Обожая стихи, ненавидела юную рыжесть.
Как же можно писать ТАК всего в 18 лет?
Как же можно нести и мечту, и сплошную бесстыжесть?
На вопросы свои в ней самой находила ответ…
Обожая стихи, полюбила рыжую юность.
Человечище-Стэф - это больше любых из стихов.
Это мудрая, терпкая, добрая-злая безумность.
Это то, что всему настоящему пища и кров…
09.07.13 г.

Ее стихи можно почитать тут - http://vk.com/stefaniadanilova
Помочь этой волшебной поэтессе в выпуске 5й книги можно тут - https://boomstarter.ru/projects/47720/8749

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

http://youtu.be/896v4KGepfA - передача от 2010 года про меня и мою семью)) захотелось с вами поделиться...

----------


## Жихарка

Диана, привет. Посмотрела передачу и почитала стихи Стефании.
Всегда поражает, когда совсем незнакомым людям нравится одно и тоже. 
Цветаева "Монолог-Реквием" одно из моих любимых стихотворений.
А у Стефании- про Герду очень понравилось.
Спасибо за ссылки.
Всего хорошего тебе и твоей семье.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо. Меня тоже такие вещи поражают, приятно знать, что так получается :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Я без тебя не плачу,
Я без тебя дышу.
Что-то кому-то значу…
К кому-то куда-то спешу…
Я без тебя не знаю,
Что ты и с кем, и как.
Кажется, что забываю…
Кажется… Это не так!
«Я без тебя» - Всевышний
В строки судьбу вложил.
Больно остаться лишней…
Больно, и нету сил…
Я без тебя однажды
Сделала первый шаг.
Боль не случится дважды –
Правда. Но это не так…
Я без тебя. Я справлюсь.
Слезы мои тихи.
Сердцем забыть пытаясь,
Грусть излагаю в стихи…. 
...
май 2013 г. [IMG]http://*********org/4056053m.jpg[/IMG]*

----------


## LenZ

Дианка, спасибо, что впустила в свою жизнь. Посмотрела передачу... Ты просто супер - позитивная, талантливая, замечательная!!! Всего самого наилучшего тебе и твоей семье!
И пишешь ты чудесные стихи.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ни руками, ни взглядом ее он не раздевал.
Не писал ни любовных писем, ни смс.
Что-то большее этой девочке он отдал,
Его мир был наполнен ей до краев… весь… 
Ни женой, ни подругой она не дала назвать,
Только хищно смеялась, чувствуя ни-че-го…
У нее вот таких влюбленных почти что рать…
У него жизни солнце навек без нее зашло.
У любви нет мотива, смысла, понятных нот…
От любви у кого-то сейчас уезжает крыша…
Разум сердцу кричит: «Да закрой наконец свой рот!»…
Сердцу  разума голос вовек не дано услышать…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо большое за такие теплые слова!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я тебя прогоню, не оставлю себе ни шанса…
Окольцованным пальцам запрет на касание губ.
…не из тех лицемерных, кто бьется всю жизнь в реверансах.
…не из тех, кто по жизни со всеми отчаянно груб.


Я тебя уберу из всех символов клавиатуры,
Растоптав даже мысли о том, чем томится душа.
…не из тех, кого кто-то считает посредственной дурой.
…не из тех, кому вслед посторонние: «Ах, хороша!»

Я тебя извлеку из всех файлов и всех эпилогов
Ранним утром, как будто нажав свой духовный «Delete».
…я из тех, кто споткнется без всяких весомых порогов
И из тех, кем однажды ты будешь навеки забыт…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

...Но я не стану возвращаться
Ни к одному, что был любим...
Все ярче мой узор на пяльцах...
Все боле нрав неукратим...
Но я не стану умиляться

Воспоминаньям о былом...
Ты вспомнишь нежность теплых пальцев...
Вернуть захочешь... но облом.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Вот так ты влипаешь в людей, как в май,
Продолжая желать и тепла, и света.
Но дни проносятся и невзначай
Наступает палящее злое лето.
Ты психуешь, прячешься по ночам

То в стихи, то в других, то в свою печаль.
Поклоняешься памяти и мелочам.
Только знай – никому ничего не жаль.
Май и люди – явление проходящее.
Не со зла, просто так завела природа.
Ты поверь, когда сбудется настоящее,
Не помехою станет любая погода…

----------

Тая Ёж (17.02.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

История одной любви...

Мне, наверное, даже не то, что тебя не хватает…
Моя жизнь в своем русле… Так было и ныне
Мне скорей не хватает меня, той, что ночью летает…

Я другая совсем в ожиданьи, что сердце остынет…
Мне, наверное, даже не то, что печально прощаться…
Уходили и те, что ценнее в десятки каратов.
Просто я без тебя начинаю уже улыбаться…
Хоть ты едешь опять не ко мне, а в проклятый Саратов.
Мне, наверное, даже не то, что тобою живется…
За неделю лишь пара безличных заученных слов.
Мое сердце не бомба, оно никогда не взорвется.
Просто тихо и больно уходит оттуда любовь.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты уходишь, а рассвет то остается.
Корабли всё продолжают плыть.
Моё сердце никогда не разобьется.
Ты уходишь… Так тому и быть.


Ты уходишь. День сменяет вечер,
Солнце продолжает кругоход.
Ночь ложится городу на плечи.
Ты уходишь. Жизнь наоборот…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Метаморфозы

​​Была я грустью и тенью пламенных сердцем дев,
Была я мужчиной, который, ушел, ничего не успев,
Была я танцем смуглянки, сбегающей в ночь от огня,

Была я всем тем, чего вовсе не было Здесь у меня...
Была я ангелом в детской из белой тонкой бумаги,
Была я страной, поселком и даже архипелагом.
Была я сиренью нежной, подаренной ночью звездной.
Любовью еще не была я, но это совсем не поздно...​

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

К черту взрослую жизнь и ответственность…
Я всегда остаюсь девчонкой…
Во мне женщину бьет непосредственность,
Заставляя стоять в сторонке…
К черту то, что зовут «респектабельность»,

Как не бейся, не про меня ведь…
Детский найв и коммуникабельность –
Суть меня… И ныне, и впредь…
К черту все, что вбивают старательно
Про серьезность вкупе к годам…
Меня солнце целует касательно
И лучи мне кидает к ногам!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Отголоски ПМС

Я не люблю ни кошек, ни котов…
Я не готова рысь очеловечить…
Пусть кто-то в клетке с ними жить готов…
Пусть психиатры это лечат.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

- Я по тебе ни капли…
Я по тебе ничуть…
- Знаешь, рассказывай сказки
Другому кому-нибудь!
- Я по тебе… О, Боже…

- Лучше совсем не врать!
- Я по тебе, похоже,
Снова начну умирать…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Если ты становишься болью,
Значит, нашей любви нет места.
Значит, сыграны плохо роли,
И кино больше не интересно.
Если ты превращаешься в слезы,

Что роняю, тоскуя страшно.
Значит, слишком большой стала доза…
Остальное теперь неважно…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я падала множество прОклятых раз,
Коленями Землю ломая…
Что розы твои мне да терпкий Шираз?

Я ближе России не знаю!
Я здесь научилась любить и прощать,
До дна доходить и обратно…
Тебе ли, мой друг, этой правды не знать –
Душа наша Родине кратна.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 

Умничка... Спасибо...

----------


## LenZ

Дианка! Очень рада, что ты появилась здесь своими творениями! Спасибо за стихи! Тронуло...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо)))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH8jzn7cE7E




Читаю любимые стихи на этом видео...

Роберт Рождественский

Мы совпали с тобой, 
совпали 
в день, запомнившийся навсегда. 

Как слова совпадают с губами. 
С пересохшим горлом — 
вода. 

Мы совпали, как птицы с небом. 
Как земля 
с долгожданным снегом 
совпадает в начале зимы, 
так с тобою 
совпали мы. 

Мы совпали, 
еще не зная 
ничего 
о зле и добре. 

И навечно 
совпало с нами 
это время в календаре.

----------

Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## PAN

СПАСИБО за твои глаза...

----------


## LenZ

Душевно... Спасибо  :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Спасибо всем за добрые слова...Записала нечто диаметрально противоположное...

А ты думал - я тоже такая,
Что можно забыть меня,
И что брошусь, моля и рыдая,
Под копыта гнедого коня.

Или стану просить у знахарок
В наговорной воде корешок
И пришлю тебе странный подарок -
Мой заветный душистый платок.

Будь же проклят. Ни стоном, ни взглядом
Окаянной души не коснусь,
Но клянусь тебе ангельским садом,
Чудотворной иконой клянусь,
И ночей наших пламенным чадом -
Я к тебе никогда не вернусь.

----------

Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## Skadi

Диан, запиши ещё свои  :Tender:

----------


## I'm Sasha))

ССпасибо, Диана, за стихи. Сразу перечитать все не возможно. Я буду к вам заглядывать.)
С теплом, Саша.

----------


## LenZ

Дианка, и правда, запиши свои. Очень хочется почувствовать так же, как ты.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Свои редко читаю... Но сегодня поэксперементировала...



Если ты становишься болью,
Значит, нашей любви нет места.
Значит, сыграны плохо роли,
И кино больше не интересно.
Если ты превращаешься в слезы,
Что роняю, тоскуя страшно.
Значит, слишком большой стала доза…
Остальное теперь неважно…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> ССпасибо, Диана, за стихи. Сразу перечитать все не возможно. Я буду к вам заглядывать.)
> С теплом, Саша.


Спасибо за теплые слова, Сашенька...очень приятно ваше внимание

----------


## LenZ

Дорогая Диана! С Новым годом и Рождеством! Счастья! Огромного счастья! И твори и дальше!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я так много любила, в итоге…
Не умею любить ни капли.
Вот стоишь на моем ты пороге,
Я шепчу глупо – крибле-крабле.
И не трогает… и не бьется
Сердце жадно, как это должно…
Плакать мне по тебе не придется…
Не люблю никого. И смешно…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Взрослеем-с...

Я писала так многим «люблю»… 
То робея, то плача, то млея…
А теперь голубой дорблю
Мне на вкус всех прошедших милее.

Все потеряно и утрачено.
Спала с глаз пелена чудес.
Я б хотела конечно иначе, но…
Все же лучше ни с кем-то, а без…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я так редко пишу… Потому что всего не сказать.
Хоть болит, и глаза намокают все чаще.
Я молчу… потому что мне некого звать.
Я молчу. Ну, а ты с каждым месяцем краше…
Я так редко пишу… Суета. Нежелание. Гордость.
Иногда я умею быть кем-то сильнее, чем есть.
Проявляю цинизм, пофигизм, в чем-то твердость…
Резюмирую честно – в душе моей полная жесть.
Я так редко пишу… Забывается. Тише и тише…
Пустота – это вовсе не плохо. Нет-нет.
Я оставлю лишь память о том, как на крыше
Поцелуями нашими был знаменован рассвет.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я больше не люблю этого человека…
И это кажется невероятным.
Потому что так часто опускала веки…
Потому что так часто пускала обратно…
Я больше не люблю. На этом точка…
…то ли невозврата… то ли просто…
У меня будет муж и красивая дочка,
У него будут всплески карьерного роста…
Я больше не люблю. Окончательно. Баста.
Ночь крадет мои мысли в свою бесконечность.
Не люблю… но осенние яркие астры…
Сохраню в своей памяти… 
…
Ты моя вечность.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.
Чтобы я от звонка проснулась.
Чтобы сонная очень-очень
Телефона рукой коснулась.
Говори мне нелепые сказки.
Извиняйся,что поздно очень.
Я моргать буду сонными глазками. . .
Позвони мне,пожалуйста,ночью.

----------


## Лев

> А теперь голубой дорблю


Не дорбли! :Vah:  Не люблю я дорблёнку :Grin: 
Но пиши! И не редко, а часто.
Сваришь кашу, откроешь тушёнку
И накормишь... Вот будет счастье! :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Не дорбли! Не люблю я дорблёнку
> Но пиши! И не редко, а часто.
> Сваришь кашу, откроешь тушёнку
> И накормишь... Вот будет счастье!


Со стихами не спешу,
Но немножечко пишу... :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Удержима своими пределами...
Не летаю уж тысячу лет.
И глаза на него не глядели бы,
Но любимее не было...нет.
*
Май 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Послесловия, милый, не будет...
Тишина вперемешку с тоской.
Больше голос меня не разбудит
И никто не прошепчет: "Постой".

Хэппиэндить не в моде, ты знаешь...
Окончание нервно-пронзительно.
Ты меня навсегда потеряешь...
Мы с тобою, увы, не действительны.

Не действительно, не желаемо,
Отрицаемо и убито...
Целый мир на сегодня теряем мы.
Друг для друга навеки закрыты.

То ли ангелы, то ли бабочки
Умирают под грифом "срочно".
Упакую шампунь и тапочки.
Это все, понимаешь? Точка.

Май 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Болью нахлынувшей смыло твои поцелуи.
Тихо с твоею душою простилась душа.
Ты понимаешь, что больше тебя не люблю я...
Я исчезаю безмолвно и еле дыша.

"Так не бывает": ты шепчешь и шепчешь, и шепчешь...
Ветер развеет под небом пустые слова.
Я исчезаю. Прохлада стекает на плечи.
Наша любовь - ненаписанной книги глава...

Май 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Жизнь беспардонною сукою гнет меня вниз.
Кажется сил не осталось и хочется плакать.
Только еще не создали тот скользкий карниз,
Вниз головою с которого буду я падать.

Опустошение тянет и тянет ко дну.
Физика, кажется, это трактует иначе...
Бог оставляет меня с этой болью одну.
Девочки сильные тем, что в итоге заплачут.

Слезы смывают и боль, и отчаянья груз.
Вытрусь платочком и снова в огонь и воду.
Знаешь, я слабая, только уже не боюсь
Мыслям своим откровенно дарить свободу.

Сильной казаться - нелепая глупая роль.
Каждый из нас человек со своей метастазой.
Я же живая. Я чувствую веру и боль.
Все достигаемо, просто дается не сразу.

Май 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мысли сочатся по пальцам, стекая в стихи.
Грустная песня души разбудила страницы.
Чувства мои и светлы, и легки, и тихи...
Пусть тебе сон обо мне непременно приснится.

Мысли сочатся по пальцам из самой души,
В строки слагается то, чем сердце томится.
Тише, постой, моя муза, прочь не спеши.
Сядь к изголовью ко мне сизокрылой птицей...

Май 2015 г.

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,  :flower: ...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Когда-то становится очевидным,
Что ненависть чище слезы и водки.
Ненависть - это совсем не стыдно,
Если ее не пускать с подлодки...
...в темные воды, где дна не сыщешь.
Души бездонны. И те, что кротки,
Ненависть прячут. Ты это слышишь?
Слышишь, как сердцебиение четко?
Четкие ритмы не выдадут дрожи.
Это большое искусство обмана.
Если не будешь с людьми осторожен...
Знаешь, предать может даже мама!
...
2016 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Где-то за тысячи звонких монет
Туфли купила светская львица.
А здесь совершенно выхода нет
У маленькой девочки в белой больнице...

Девочка искренне улыбается
Синей-синей складочкой губ...
Ничего хорошего не случается
С теми, кто честен, беден, не груб...
...
2016 г.

иллюстрация: гравюра Эдварда Мунка

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Cквозь футболку мятного цвета,
Сквозь ее непослушные локоны
Она всегда казалась раздетой
Бабочкой, лишившейся кокона.

Сквозь помаду алого цвета,
Сквозь звуки смеха звонкого
Она казалась ему билетом
На хождение по льду тонкому.

Сквозь депрессию черного цвета,
Сквозь принципы свои ломкие
Он нашел в ней свои ответы
На вопросы не в меру громкие...

...и счастью быть.
...
2016 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Первый поцелуй

Я не смела смотреть на губы его и руки...
Это выдало б с потрохами мою тоску.
Как обычно я громко смеялась, шутила грубо,
Чтоб касаться в его чертогах своей в доску.

Я не смела смотреть с намеком и улыбаться.
Никаких ужимок и прелести неземной.
Только он сказал: "Элементарно, Ватсон"
И куда-то во тьму отошел ото всех со мной.

Я не смела... Но он посмел и конец запретам.
Полетели к черту все страхи, что он поймет.
В моей памяти навсегда запечатлелось лето,
Когда с губ моих девичьих им был растоплен лед.

2016 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Когда осень забирает часть души,
Когда хочется уснуть и не проснуться...
Ручка, тишина, блокнот - пиши,
Дай бумаге до души твоей коснуться...
...
ноябрь 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Человек человеку шанс...
Пережить, осознать, переплакать.
Сесть не вовремя в тот дилежанс,
Что везет то ли в рай, то ли на кол.

Человек человеку боль...
Но таких со мной нет отныне.
Если ты приглашаешь на бой,
То останься золой в камине...

Человек человеку морг...
Я же знаю - давно не живая.
Я не выиграла этот торг,
Что-то светлое в нас спасая...

Человек человеку ноль...
Так бывает чаще, чем можно.
Зарифмована грустью боль...
...мне сейчас, понимаешь, сложно.

Человек человеку трон...
Как признали легко, так свергнут.
В сотый раз ты мною прощен...
И в стотысячный мною отвергнут.

ноябрь 2015 г.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Просто выросла умная девочка
Из своих нелепых понятий...
Из восторга по черным стрелочкам...
Из того выпускного платья...

И из дружбы, которая жертва...
Из любви, которая болью...
Просто выросла вся из нервов
И вполне довольна собою.

Просто выросла чуткая девочка
Из себя постоянно хорошей...
Не меняет себя на мелочи.
Нет, не стерва, а просто строже...

И пусть катится к черту слово
От которого дергает бровь...
Ни тебя, ни того другого,
Никого. Умерла любовь.

ноябрь 2015 г.

----------

Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кто-то привык считать чем-то тепло-светлым.
Кто-то нашел во мне глубину и силу.
Только вот, милые, я не за все в ответе,
Я вас любить и считать таковой не просила.

Кто-то забыл, но остался навеки светом.
В памяти. Той что лишь ночью в подушку...Влажно.
Я никого не призвала держать ответы.
Рядом - вся ценность мира. И это важно.

Я ведь умею дружить и любить до гроба.
Главные знают об этом. Надежно. И точка.
Я попрошу за них непременно Бога.
А остальные - читайте внимательно строчки...

2015 г.

----------

Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Всем привет!)))
У меня небольшая поэтическая радость - вышел сборник, в который вошли и мои стихи)))

----------

PAN (13.02.2016), Papandr (13.02.2016), Лев (13.02.2016), Славина (12.02.2016), Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## Тая Ёж

> - Я по тебе ни капли…
> Я по тебе ничуть…
> - Знаешь, рассказывай сказки
> Другому кому-нибудь!
> - Я по тебе… О, Боже…
> 
> - Лучше совсем не врать!
> - Я по тебе, похоже,
> Снова начну умирать…


Так просто и ясно... Такая близкая тема. Мне понравилось. :Yes4:

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (17.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Так просто и ясно... Такая близкая тема. Мне понравилось.


Спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

Дианка, привет! Неиссякаемый источник таланта! С наступающим праздником тебя! Счастья!

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (17.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дианка, привет! Неиссякаемый источник таланта! С наступающим праздником тебя! Счастья!


оооооооооооооо, какие люди. с прошедшим праздником :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> Спасибо всем за добрые слова.


Красиво читаешь, даже не читаешь, а проживаешь, молодец




> У меня небольшая поэтическая радость - вышел сборник, в который вошли и мои стихи)))


Здорово, молодец Дианочка. :Vishenka 33:

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (17.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Благодарю  :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Инь и Янь

Если любовь - это сказочный дар,
Каждый из нас одаренный от Бога.
В сердце несет за собою пожар
Каждый, шагая своею дорогой.

Если любовь - это дьявольский пир,
Каждый из нас при рождении проклят.
Каждый в душе и войну, и мир
Носит. Босыми ногами по стеклам...

Если любовь - просто напросто жизнь,
Каждый из нас "инь и янь" по природе.
За руку тихо родную держись...
...
Каждый из нас - любовь в своем роде.
...
2016 г.

----------

Славина (17.03.2016), Янек (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Читаю свои стихи про дружбу

----------

Славина (21.03.2016), Янек (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Поем-с  :Animals 003:  Строго не судите, петь люблю, но не очень умею

----------

Славина (21.03.2016), Янек (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Читаю стихи замечательной Виктории Миловидовой

----------

Славина (21.03.2016), Янек (21.03.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Поем-с Строго не судите, петь люблю, но не очень умею


Дианочка голос приятный, но скажу честно не люблю лицемерить, нужно тренироваться еще и еще и лучше с тем у кого музыкальное образование, например музработник в детсаду. А петь тебе обязательно надо, ведь получается же, получается. :Derisive:  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Дианочка голос приятный, но скажу честно не люблю лицемерить, нужно тренироваться еще и еще и лучше с тем у кого музыкальное образование, например музработник в детсаду. А петь тебе обязательно надо, ведь получается же, получается.


Прав безусловно

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты касался моей вселенной кончиками пальцев.
Небрежно, восторженно, завоевательно...
Я давным давно не имею права влюбляться,
И пули летят легко по касательной...

Ты казался в моей вселенной ярким созвездием.
Необычно, встревоженно, зло, мечтательно...
Но я прячу за пазуху все приветствия.
Гасим пламя, молчим, это окончательно.

----------

Papandr (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Отправная точка моих потерь...
Непоправимо. Но свет не гаснет.
Выдайте жизни надежный клей,
Чтоб залатать им пробой опасный.

Отправная точка моей судьбы...
Чертовы дни безнадежной грусти.
Не зачеркнуть мои "если... кабы...",
Если печаль навсегда не отпустит.

Отправная точка моей тоски...
Плавится стержень от этой боли.
Сердце раздроблено на куски.
...
Невыносимость убьет героя...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я который день понимаю твои намеки.
Они тоньше волоса, понятнее слова «Да».
Обещаю ни разу не кинуть в тебя упреком.
Обещаю быть рядом, если придет беда.

Я который день замечаю свои затменья –
День и ночь в голове неизменно один лишь ты.
Обещаю держать твою руку во время паденья.
Обещаю себя… обещай мне себя и ты.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне любить тебя не хватает и ни мужества, и ни сил…
В атмосфере нашей летает лишь намек о том, кто любил.
Я смотрю на тебя неприкаянно, но не выдам свою печаль.
Я люблю тебя так отчаянно, так отчаянно сердце жаль…
Мне любить тебя не хватает ни уверенности, ни сил…
Мое сердце тихонько тает в ожиданьи, чтоб попросил
Улыбнуться светло и ласково, наполняя нас теплотой.
…а сегодня я просто счастлива от того, что на «ты» с тобой.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я люблю тебя. День потерянный
Исчезает, закатом хмурясь.
Я люблю тебя. Только верою,
Только снами с тобой целуюсь.

Я люблю тебя. Ветры сонные,
Мне приносят твои приветы.
Жизнь ложится на плечи тоннами,
Не пуская туда, где ты.

Я люблю тебя. Дождь колючий
Пробуждает, и что-то сломано.
Я люблю тот несчастный случай,
Что нас сделал с тобой знакомыми.

Я люблю тебя. Точка. Значимо.
Утверждение и уверенность.
Мной за счастье давно заплачено,
И улыбка тому доверенность.

----------

PAN (07.06.2016), Papandr (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Немного есенинской поэзии в моем исполнении

----------

Леди N (05.09.2016)

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за стихи,с интересом прочитала!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Спасибо за стихи,с интересом прочитала!!!


Спасибо большое :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты - всего лишь песчинка, но что без тебя пустыня?
Миг так краток, но что без него твоя жизнь?
Обещай мне сегодня подумать о том, что отныне
Каждый миг – это шанс. И за это держись.
Мы с тобой не из светлого царского рода, дружище.
Нам никто на пути не стелил ковры из цветов.
Но мы брали удачу за хвост, обходя пепелища,
И ценили друзей, отчий дом и, конечно, любовь.
Новый день нас опять удивит и проверит на стойкость.
В этой лавке чудес по карману нам только мечта.
Наша жизнь – человеческих судеб большая помойка,
Но и в ней, если честно, таится своя красота.
Мы не зря выпиваем настойку из горькой полыни,
Утром хмель отойдет, еще четче покажет нам жизнь.
Обещай мне сегодня подумать о том, что отныне
Каждый миг – это шанс…. И за это держись.

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## татуся

> Немного есенинской поэзии в моем исполнении


Очень интересно прочитано!!!и доступно!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пусть будет все на поверхности,
Не нужно подводных скал.
Пусть будет жива моя ветреность
И твой звериный оскал.

Глубоких боятся, сторонятся,
Меняя на ноги и стан.
Пусть будет жива бессонница –
Целитель болящих ран.

Я глупая нежная девочка,
Не жди от меня высот.
Удел мой – помада и стрелочки,
И ниткой зашитый рот.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Знаешь, со временем правда становится горче. 
Много лет от нее бежала, но все напрасно. 
Слезы вполне бы наполнили пару бочек, 
Но все-таки жизнь идет, и она прекрасна. 

Знаешь, от песен моих никакого прока. 
Я их пою для того, чтобы боль унялась. 
Молча уйти от любимого сердцем порога, 
Чтобы другая в чертогах этих смеялась. 

Знаешь, намного проще сидеть и плакать. 
Проще всего оправдать, но задернуть штору. 
Время несет скоро осень, дожди и слякоть. 
… 
Только прощеньем прекрасна каждая ссора.

----------

Papandr (18.12.2016), Леди N (05.09.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------

PAN (11.09.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

...и крадутся мои мечты 
чужим воплощением. Больно.
Переход затяжной на Ты
В темноте этой ночи угольной.
...и крадется мой мир аки знак... 
на банкноте изрядно помятой...
Кавардак... кавардак... кавардак -
Признак краткого счастья. Стаккато.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В доме уютно, когда за окном холода… 
Сплин и усталость излечит целебный грог. 
Ты где-то там, где огни, провода, города... 
Хоть бы тебя уберег от прохлады Бог. 

В доме уютно, когда против нас весь мир... 
Истина многих столетий - нас лечит дом. 
Сердце латается дома от сотни дыр. 
Сердце спокойно, когда ты присутствуешь в нем...

----------

PAN (30.11.2016), Papandr (29.11.2016), Валерьевна (03.12.2016), леди диана (30.11.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Человеку больно, человеку грустно.
Человек закусит квашеной капустой.
Человек закусит и нальет повторно.
Человеку грустно, человеку больно.

----------

MOPO (17.12.2016), Papandr (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Выхожу из зоны комфорта,
Кто бы знал, чего это стоит.
Легче с выбитым дном из порта,
Легче раны посыпать солью.

Выхожу из привычного круга.
Нарушая, но строя при этом...
Выхожу, не захлопнув двери,
По-английски. Оставшись светом...

----------

MOPO (08.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Время - расти

Время – расти из маленький черных платьев. 
Время – зима, тишина и тонны работы. 
Время нам быстрым бегом за все заплатит, 
Каждой минутой, подобно медовым сотам. 
Соты-минуты слагаются в чьи-то будни. 
Не берегут, не топят. Вполне нейтрально. 
То среди бурь, то по штилю дрейфует судно 
Жизни. Исход один, и исход летальный. 
Без драматизма. Такая у мира задача – 
Все мы приходим, чтоб снова уйти, не иначе. 
Перемолоть, переплавить, потом остановка. 
Просто свети (чтоб погаснуть), чтоб что-то значить.

----------

MOPO (17.12.2016), Валерьевна (15.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

та дааааааааам... а я книжечку решила опубликовать

----------

MOPO (17.12.2016), Papandr (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Это срочно! 

"Ни шагу назад!" - ты кажется лозунгом носишь
В прокуренных тамбурах дней на друг друга похожих.
Ни у кого ни за что ничего не попросишь,
Кроме табачной отравы у первых прохожих.
Аквариум - мир. Ты сквозь стекла взираешь
На проплывающий так незатейливо вечер.
(Сейчас нужна рифма, пусть будет назло кривая

----------

MOPO (17.12.2016), Papandr (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Поцелуи твои - не истина...

----------

Mazaykina (01.02.2017), MOPO (29.01.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В доме уютно, когда за окном холода...

----------

Mazaykina (01.02.2017), MOPO (29.01.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Душа наша Родине кратна...

----------

MOPO (26.02.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Почему-то в прошлый раз стих обрезался при добавлении, попробую еще...

*Это срочно! 

"Ни шагу назад!" - ты кажется лозунгом носишь 
В прокуренных тамбурах дней на друг друга похожих. 
Ни у кого ни за что ничего не попросишь, 
Кроме табачной отравы у первых прохожих. 
Аквариум - мир. Ты сквозь стекла взираешь 
На проплывающий так незатейливо вечер. 
(Сейчас нужна рифма, пусть будет назло кривая).
Ты - идеал, но твой взгляд навсегда искалечен 
Попытками быть не как все, не от сердца, иначе... 
За стеклами - жизнь. Но ты прячешься складно и прочно. 
На анти-гламур запас радости глупо потрачен. 
Беги от себя! Аквариум бей! Это срочно!*

----------

Mazaykina (01.02.2017), MOPO (26.02.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Поцелуи твои – не истина. 
Поцелуи твои – воровство. 
Ты не ищешь тепла и пристани… 
У меня запой текстовой… 
И страданий то нет, отголосками 
По сердечной мышце пройдешь. 
Мы так верили в жизни под соснами… 
Оказалось - все это ложь. 
Натыкаешься на признания. 
Натыкаешься и бежишь… 
Я всего-то на жизнь опоздала и 
Все исправить хочу. Молчишь… 
*

----------

Mazaykina (01.02.2017), MOPO (29.01.2017), Лев (29.01.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Написала вчера стих для Мадинки, будет с ним участвовать в конкурсе чтецов)))

*Весна* 
_
Солнышко погладило макушку, 
Улыбнулся старый добрый кот. 
Час пришел уйти ветрам и стужам. 
Легкой поступью весна идет. 

Обнимаются березоньки-подружки, 
Провожают тихий зимний сон. 
Детвора корабль пустила в лужу, 
Но пошел ко дну, намокнув он. 

Просыпаются веселые лягушки, 
Прилетел наш друг – забавный грач. 
Зелень первая раскрасила опушку. 
Светит солнце, лучший в мире врач. 

День весенний, как от счастья ключик – 
В воздухе, что ароматен, свеж и чист, 
В звонких трелях птиц лесных певучих, 
В том, как к солнышку пробился первый лист…_ 
...
01.02.2017 г.

----------

MOPO (26.02.2017), PAN (10.02.2017), Анастасия Галанова (28.04.2017)

----------


## Сария Каримовна

Здравствуйте! Восхищена легкостью вашего стихотворного слога, на мой взгляд, стихотворение именно для ребенка. такое же милое, нежное, совсем, как облачко на весеннем небе. Спасибо!

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (22.02.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Здравствуйте  :Smile3:  Спасибо  :Tender:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Один, два, три...

Все, от чего возможно сломаться… Было. 
И в прямом смысле тоже сломано что-то внутри. 
Я не мертвец, но сегодня почти что остыла… 
До невозврата всего лишь – один, два, три. 

Все, от чего воскрешаются, тоже пройдено. 
До удивления многоразовы с вами мы… 
Поменять люди могут и имя, и дом, и Родину… 
Неизменна лишь смена времен – от зимы до зимы. 

Все, от чего можно жить с улыбкой… Достигнуто. 
От чего же надломно так тянет и тянет внутри? 
Вот бы закрыть глаза и в невесомость запрыгнуть, 
Сосчитав по привычке наивное – раз, два, три…

----------

MOPO (26.02.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Время - расти

----------

MOPO (26.02.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я соскучилась, я соскучилась, 
Я так долго тобою мучилась, 
И так долго тобою бредила, 
Одичала и омедведила… 
Вот сижу в берлоге отчаянья, 
Не веселая, не печальная, 
Не святая уже, не грешная, 
Удаляю тебя неспешно я. 
Потихонечку образумится, 
Я же сильная, я же умница, 
Я ж таблеток и вен не ведаю, 
Потоскую, потом пообедаю. 
Истоскую тебя прекрасную 
И гореть буду солнышко ясным я. 
Изношу эту обувь постылую 
И остыну-остыну-остыну я.

----------

PAN (07.03.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Белый кит

Пересылками, переправами
Моя песня к тебе летит.
Оказались с тобой неправыми.
Задыхается белый кит.
Пересмешками, перетолками
Говорим, а в груди болит.
Мы слоняемся в жизни без толку.
Бьется в водную гладь белый кит.
Переменами, перезвонами
День сменяется, солнце спит.
На друг друга как на иконы мы…
Воскресая, плывет белый кит.

----------

PAN (16.03.2017)

----------


## deva.v.snegurka

Очень трогательные стихи. Особенно, меня тронули стихи Дианы. Пронзительные, глубокие.
Трогательные и нежные до слез.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Фотоальбом

Если жизнь человека некий набросок (шаблон),
По которому строится некий судьбы сюжет,
То моя жизнь - измятый фотоальбом,
Где моих фотографий в анфас почему-то нет.
Есть попытки увидеть святое в чем-то простом,
Пара профилей лиц, о которых мы будем молчать.
Дом, в котором... на фото он просто дом,
По которому право имею навечно скучать.
Фото мамы. Всегда отвожу глаза.
Если боль лечит время, то время мимо прошло.
Пара фото, где дождь, поцелуи, наивность, гроза.
Подтверждение: нам было хорошо.
Фотокарточки смяты немного,
Потрепан вид. Холодает в душе,
Когда смотришь на фото вдаль...

- Мой сюжет не дописан, готово ли ваше клише?
- Неудачное вышло, простите, мне очень жаль.

----------

PAN (02.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Что я? Кто я?

Что я? Кто я? Глупая душа,
Побарахтаться решившая, родившись.
За душою ж этой ни шиша,
Чем могла б хоть толику гордиться.
Посмотрела в хмурое окно:
Люди ходят, люди как живые.
Видно дерево. Стоит себе одно,
Ветки в окна лезут (жуть кривые).
Непогода. Тянет подремать.
Одеяло кутает и прячет
Все, что мучает, что тянет горевать,
И для девочки уставшей что-то значит.
Мир вокруг уходит в никуда,
Звезд глаза горят, потом уж светят.
Пролетают глупые года
И за счастье больше не в ответе.
Странная наивная мечта,
Изменить и сущность, и реальность.
Ты для всех прекрасная "НеТа",
Цифровая нерациональность.
Заблудившись, кликаешь звезду:
"Посвети туда, где душу примут".
Тихо-тихо слышишь: "Никогда...
Пока солнца силы не остынут".
Не заплакать, не уйти на дно.
Ты сегодня смотришь непогоду.
Хмурое июньское окно:
Боль твою баюкает природа.

----------

PAN (02.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Простите, пропал адресат...

Мы тонем в инструкциях, Бэлла. 
Беги от себя, беги… 
Мир стал уже черно-белым, 
Как мамы твоей сапоги. 
Мы терпим крушение, Бэлла, 
Ругается матом матрос. 
Чтит память героев стела, 
От нас же лишь дым папирос. 
Ты дышишь с хрипцою, Бэлла. 
Бросай этот снежный ад. 
Письмо мое вечность летело. 
«Простите, пропал адресат».

----------

PAN (02.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Если бы можно было переродиться...
Росчерком смелым себя от себя исцелить.
Стать вместо дуры звонкоголосой птицей
И просто жить. Черт возьми,наконец-то жить!
Если бы можно было не сохраниться,
Просто не быть ни печалью, ни смехом, ничем...
Просто исчезнуть с приходом нежной зарницы,
Мимо пройдя, не затронув житейских систем.
Топливо кончилось! Старт безнадежно отложен.
Тихо сопит над окошком чужая луна.
Перерождения миф, увы, невозможен.
Цепь рассыпается, если лишится звена...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Инстинкты самосохранения 
Диктуют мне залечь на дно. 
Я не боюсь стези забвения. 
Я – только кость из домино. 

Инстинкты самосохранения 
Мне шепчут, чтобы я сдалась. 
Я – не огонь. Сегодня – тление. 
Как лист осенний сорвалась…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Так и должно быть... Так затихает боль... если куда и плыть....только туда,где соль...вымыта и чиста....в рану крупинками...с белого льна листа ...в сердце слезинками. Так и должно быть... так выключают свет...если и с кем жить...с тем, кто сухое "нет"...противовесом слыть...противоболью стать...мне непременно доплыть...мне непременно достать...

----------

PAN (02.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Бессонница и кот

Город усталый спит, а твои ладони 
Гладят кота, что продрог. А в глазах туман… 
Как бы хотелось лишнее нам не помнить. 
Но помнить дано нам все, забывать – обман. 

Город усталый спит, обнимая плечи 
Дома, в котором таится твоя душа. 
Ты вспоминаешь тех, кто еще не встречен. 
Память, как четки, считает их не спеша. 

Город усталый спит, погасают лампы, 
С каждой минутой становится все темней. 
Кот о тебя отогреет продрогшие лапы, 
Душу твою этим делая чуть теплей…

----------

PAN (02.07.2017), Лев (03.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Енот и тень 

Однажды с Милым Енотом произошла забавная история. Он перестал выходить из своей норы в солнечное время суток. К нему приходил его друг Хромой Кролик, его звал гулять Маленький Хитрый Лис, но Милый Енот наотрез отказывался выходить на улицу. Никто не мог понять, в чём же собственно дело, пока Мудрая Сова не прилетела к еноту в нору и не стала его расспрашивать. Она решила узнать у него, долго ли он будет сидеть в своей норе. Енот ответил сове, что будет гулять только ночью. Мудрая Сова попыталась убедить малыша, что ночью все его друзья спят, и ему не с кем будет гулять, на что Милы Енот ответил, что будет гулять с самой совой, ведь она-то ночью не спит. 
Тогда Мудрая Сова спросила напрямую, что же все-таки так пугает Милого Енота, что он перестал гулять днем. Малыш рассказал о том, что его все время преследует Оно, темное и страшное, которое преследует его повсюду на прогулках в солнечное время. Милый Енот был уверен, что это какое-то невообразимо страшное чудище, которое при том еще и повторяет все его движения. 
И тут Сова начала безудержно смеяться, размахивая крыльями и притоптывая с одной лапки на другую. 
Когда Мудрая Сова перестала смеяться, она рассказала Милому Еноту, что это никакое не чудище и не надо бояться, потому что это его собственная тень, которая не способна причинить никакого зла. Сова предложила еноту выйти на солнце. 
Милый Енот с большой опаской вышел из своей норы. Увидел свою тень. Забежал в нору. Снова выбежал и начал рассматривать день. Милый енот заметил, что тень повторяет все его движения, что она неразрывно с ним, что она - это он. 
В этот день Милый Енот почувствовал себя самым счастливым на свете, потому что он смог защититься от своего большого страха, потому что этот большой страх больше не мешал ему жить и радоваться солнечному свету вместе со своими друзьями.

----------

Лев (23.07.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Сон об уходящем лете

Седыми облаками нахмурен небосклон. 
Проходит лето, оставляет землю... 
От ветра дерево сильнее гнет поклон. 
Я красоте природы этой внемлю. 

Мне будто о прошедшем снится сон: 
Я гнусь как дерево от жизненного ветра. 
Но что-то нежное моих коснулось крон,
И я проснулась вдруг от солнечного света.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Где ж вы кони то белые с принцами? 

Нас напичкали лживою истиной. 
По шаблону идем вникуда... 
Тлеет призрак эмоций искренних. 
На губах только "нет" вместо "да". 

Нам вещают про рабские принципы, 
Как о благе, достойном богов... 
Где ж вы кони то белые с принцами? 
Кто за правду бороться готов?*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Письмо уходящему лету

Дымка осени затрагивает небо. 
Август дышит на прощание прохладой. 
Люди просят зрелища и хлеба. 
Мне ж для радости немного надо. 

Дня все меньше и тепла, и света. 
Больше меланхолий, пледов, чая. 
До свиданья, солнечное лето!!! 
Возвращайся! Я уже скучаю.

----------

PAN (01.09.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*По накатанной будни спешат и спешат в никуда. 
Отрывается лист календарный в угоду минутам. 
День за днем исчезает… так копятся наши года. 
Словно строя из пазлов фигуру заснувшего Будды. 

По накатанной – жизнь нам дает свою установку. 
Выход вне угрожает стать точкой большого провала. 
Мы по жизни бежим, будто бьем рекорд стометровки… 
Все, что многим казалось, теперь бесконечно мало. 

По накатанной, будто по рельсам – ни шагу назад – 
Мы несемся. Оглядки уже никто не приемлет. 
Если вдруг остановка, то с русского сразу на мат… 
Будда строго следит. Глаз прикрыт, но отнюдь не дремлет. 

По накатанной. Только вот поезд стремится с рельсов… 
Игнорируя то, что казалось бетонной преградой. 
Отрицая мороку сверхприбыли и черных кейсов, 
Я стою без движения. Просто. И очень рада. 


*

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Такое "одинокое" стихотворение. А у меня есть стойкое убеждение, что все люди нужны.

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (01.11.2017)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Старики

В старом доме у реки 
Проживали старики. 
Бабка кашеварила, 
Дед ей приговаривал: 
«Ой, ты душенька, душа, 
Ой, ты, бабка, хороша. 
Сладко манку наварила, 
Старику ты угодила». 
Бабка старику в ответ: 
«Для тебя старалась, дед». 
Сядет вместе на скамейку 
Престарелая семейка. 
Песню старую затянут, 
На душе теплее станет. 
В сердце посветлеет вновь. 
Безусловная любовь…

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.06.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Такое "одинокое" стихотворение. А у меня есть стойкое убеждение, что все люди нужны.


Стих не об одиночестве, а о необходимости иногда остановиться и отдышаться...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Так больно было – ни дышать, ни плакать. 
Немое умирание в груди. 
Я не ждала ни честности, ни знаков. 
Я просто прошептала: «Уходи…». 

Так страшно было – ни цветка, ни жеста. 
Казалось, перевернут мир навек. 
Я выжила. Я из другого теста. 
… 
Будь счастлив, дорогой мой человек.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ты сегодня коленку разбила. 
Слезы горькие капали с глаз. 
Моя девочка, зайка милая, 
Сколько слез еще будет у нас... 

Сколько битых локтей и падений... 
Дух асфальта не дремлет, не спит... 
Только знай, что одно неизменно - 
Мама дует и меньше болит.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я за то, чтоб сбывались мечты. 
Я за то, чтобы вся вселенная 
Умещалась в коротком «ты» 
И не знала упадка тления. 

Я за то, чтобы сердце стучало 
В унисонном ритме покоя. 
Я за то, чтобы песня звучала 
О любви. Остальное устроим.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пусть это будет. Без оправданий, 
Без перемоток назад. 
Я воплотила одно из желаний, 
Счастье приблизив и ад. 
Пусть это будет. Строкою, ответом, 
В окне непогасшей свечой. 
Адовым пламенем, ангельским светом, 
Просто надежным плечом. 
Пусть это будет. Хотя бы однажды. 
Больше не смею желать. 
… 
Вдаль уплывает кораблик бумажный 
Кого-то от боли спасать.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Пусть будет непрощенным прощено. 
Пусть будут нелюбимые любимы. 
Я человек и знаю лишь одно – 
Пути Господни неисповедимы. 

Пусть будет хлеб голодному и кров, 
Тому, кто без приюта и покоя. 
Пускай немому хватит вдоволь слов. 
Пускай слепому сердце мир откроет. 

Пусть будет меньше войн и меньше бед - 
Планета горестная видела без меры. 
Пусть тем, кто в темноте, зажжется свет. 
Пусть каждый тем живет, во что он верит.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Знаешь, любовь - это как бы намек на вечность. 
Если не вечность, то вроде бы не любовь. 
Только никто не сможет объять бесконечность, 
Лишь рассужденья (надменно вздымая бровь)... 

Знаешь, любовь - это как бы намек на жертву, 
Мол, отреченье навеки от всех и вся... 
Только я против того, чтобы сыпать пеплом, 
Даже кого-то, больше себя любя…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

По мотивам одного из эпизодов повести "Детство Никиты" А.Н. Толстого

Широкий двор покрыт, как белой ватой, 
Покровом снежным матушки зимы. 
Виднелся след - промчались чьи-то лапы. 
Мороз крепчал, щипал. Смеялись мы. 

Строенья будто бы уменьшились в размере, 
До основания вросли в пушистый снег. 
Следы полозьев через двор виднелись, 
Был слышен звонкий теплый детский смех. 

Чагру укутали пушистые сугробы, 
Намало намело за эти дни... 
Ты их не вздумай невзначай потрогать, 
Слетишь в реку. Непрочные они.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------

nezabudka-8s (13.06.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Для тех, кому вдруг стало 30

Дай сил и мудрости, о, Боже,
Всем тем, кому вдруг стало 30.
Кому быть слабыми негоже,
Кому на жизнь негоже злиться.

Дай сил быть взрослыми, о, Боже,
Тем, кто тридцатник разменял,
Тем, кто однажды, в день погожий
Прошёл сквозь юности вокзал

И вышел в молодость, о, Боже,
Ему и страшно, и смешно.
Он растерялся и, похоже,
В мгновенье вышел бы в окно,

Но ипотека, дети, Боже,
Тридцателетним не до блажи.
На рубеже ты им поможешь? 
На рубеже ты им подскажешь?

----------

PAN (09.06.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Катманду

Я, конечно, перепутала трамваи
И уехала в далекий Катманду.
Мы с тобой о нем тогда не знали,
А сейчас я по нему иду.

Дышит полночь мятой на запястья,
Чертит звездами моей любви печаль.
Я разобрана сегодня на запчасти -
Можешь сердце выкинуть. Не жаль.

Как не жаль прошедшего затмения.
После Катманду мне все не то...
Забирай свои землетрясения,
А еще - расческу и пальто.

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.06.2018), PAN (09.06.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Не писать о любви мне не свойственно, но могу… 
Переходные письма всегда от того горчат. 
Ты – любовь, что желать не посмею даже врагу. 
Эти строки негласным эпиграфом к нам звучат. 

Не писать о любви. Но о чем же тогда писать? 
О смятении дней, о победах, о черти чем… 
Каждым словом чужие души могу латать, 
От своей же беды не найти словесный прием. 

Не писать о любви. Я сильная. Я смогу. 
Тишина в эфире станет меня беречь… 
И пускай любви такой не пожелать врагу, 
Благодарна судьбе за память случайных встреч.

----------

PAN (09.06.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

У маленькой Энни в ладонях лиловое пламя,
У маленькой Энни нет комплексов, только идеи.
Она не в курсАх, что скоро героем станет. 
Ты нервно надеешься сделать её своею.

У маленькой Энни волосы флуоресцентны,
А сердце похоже на маленький сказочный мир.
Ты копишь на серьги ей, цент собирая за центом,
Не зная, какой в её жизни близится тир.

У маленькой Энни лекции, кофе, зачёты.
Она по дороге домой кормит двух бездомных.
И даже не знает, что нож припасен у кого-то,
И даже не видит сиянием глаз бездонных.

Конец у истории будет в автобусе полном,
Где Энни собою закроет тебя от ножа.
Еще ты не знаешь про это, так спи спокойно.
...
В стекло бьётся муха, о чем-то тебе жужжа.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Приду и буду долго держать тебя за запястье,
Без разговоров, без жестов  нелепо-обыденных.
Солнце за окном спать уже час как распластано,
Пожелав нам двоим снов и яви невиданных.

Ты едва-едва дышишь, девочка моя невесомая,
Хрупкая, чуткая, юная, тонкая, очаровательная...
И нет смысла строки писать про глаза бездонные,
Когда запястье нагрето ладонями основательно...

Когда звуки жизни заоконной на нет плавно сходят,
Когда наши мечты переплетаются китами синими...
Я знаю, что трагедии со времен шекспировских в моде,
Но мы счастливы, поэтому Бог с ними... Бог с ними.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Это мудро - забыть обиды,
Перестать держаться за прошлое.
Извиняться, поверь мне, не стыдно,
Как не стыдно скучать по хорошим.

Это мудро - стать выше, но проще,
Отпустить всех, кто рядом не хочет...
Если боль твоё сердце полощет,
Сублимируй её в эти строчки.

Это мудро - поверить в счастье.
И пусть боль обернётся тленом.
Просто знай, что сейчас в твоей власти
Повернуться лицом к переменам.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), PAN (26.08.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------

PAN (26.08.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я решусь и приду к тебе пасмурным днем сентября,
Подбирая слова потеплее, напитки послаще.
Если ты улыбнешься в ответ, значит, это не зря.
Значит слов теплота в этом мире чего-то да значит.

Соберу бесконечных мотивов бессвязную нить,
Нанизаю слова на нее, и получится песня.
Мотылек мой, ты есть! И мне хочется… хочется жить!
Ты не знаешь об этом, и так мне еще интересней.

Соберу неуклюжий букет из опавшей листвы,
Разноцветьем сложу его в плен твоих теплых ладоней.
Мы так долго перечили счастью, общаясь на «Вы»,
А теперь каждый миг наш таков, что нельзя не запомнить.

Я решусь. Повяжу поплотнее мохеровый шарф.
Перепрыгну две лужи, что путь преградили к трамваю
(Звон которого в миг этот станет приятнее арф).
И поеду. В ответ на твое sms-ное: «Я скучаю!»

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), PAN (14.09.2018)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я тебя подожду в пересветах осенней листвы,
Подгоняя минуты несмелыми ритмами ветра.
Мои мысли от холода, кажется, стали чёрствы,
Но я кутаю их в воротник из советского фетра.

Я тебя подожду, как никто никогда бы не ждал,
Отбивая подошвой асфальта немые полотна.
Ты всего-то на час... Я на целую жизнь опоздал,
Когда встретить тебя не успел в ту страстнуЮ субботу.

Воздух осени мало что знает о теплых встречах.
Я его не виню. Самому и печально, и зябко.
Карту звёздного неба мне крыть уже, право, нечем. 
Мимо кошка хромая прошла, подгребая лапкой.

Я бы ей молока из холодной картонной коробки
Наливал, покупал килограммами вкусный вискас...
Только ты подошла. Невесомая. Дышишь робко.
Изо всех сил держусь, чтоб в объятьях тебя не стиснуть.

Ты прильнула сама, закружив ароматом пряным. 
Говоришь: "Опоздала!", мне воздуха нет ответить.
Я ни разу от жизни не был настолько пьяным.
Я ни разу разу счастливым таким не ходил на свете!

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), PAN (14.09.2018), Ольвия (27.09.2018)

----------


## LenZ

Привет! Просто .........!!!  :flower:  Спасибо.

----------


## SashaSan

> [IMG]http://*********ru/398605.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> _Загляну в лицо твоей печали
> Я мечтаю с нею быть на ты.
> Пусть она со мной умчится в дали,
> Дав твоей душе звезду мечты.
> Я хочу стать частью твоей веры,
> Быть лицом молитвенных речей.
> Пусть я буду сладкой муки мерой,
> ...


Стихотворения полны душевности!!!

----------

Фрагмент ме4ты (25.12.2019)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Стихотворения полны душевности!!!


Спасибо большое

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я сегодня проста и невзрачна на вид,
Говорю тебе то, что другим непонятно.
Ты так смотришь, что сердце немного болит.
Ты так веришь, что хватит к луне и обратно.

Я сегодня слова подбираю под лад,
Зарифмованы строчки несбывшейся ночью.
Встал в попытках домчаться сверкающий МКАД.
В СМС прилетает: "Люблю тебя очень".

Магистральные мысли всегда о своём -
Где-то ждут, чтоб вдвоём тишину потревожить.
Прождала б и года, а уж ночь переждем.
Улыбаясь в экран, набираю: "Я тоже".

(с) Халикова Диана

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), Валерьевна (28.12.2019), Лев (27.12.2019)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мы не стоим на своем,
Так мало стоя при этом.
Без голоса песни поем,
Без сердца слывем поэтом.

На фото твои мечты,
Улыбки, надежды, счастье.
Сегодня снимают понты,
Из целого сделав части.

"Будь проще!": таков девиз
Безумной статусной гонки.
...в стенке советский сервиз,
Хрусталь и четыре иконки.

(с)Халикова Диана

----------

Валерьевна (28.12.2019), Лев (27.12.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Солнышко, спасибо за замечательные "полёты"!
Всего тебе доброго и светлого!

----------


## LenZ

Замечательные стихи!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я сотру все наши предисловия,⠀
Эпилог перечеркну двукратно.⠀
Жизнь - любитель ставить нам условия,⠀
Мы любители их нарушать с азартом.⠀
⠀
Мы никчемность глушим скоростями,⠀
Значимость - наркотик новой эры.⠀
Мерить жизнь валютой и рублями⠀
Может каждый, кто не знает меры.⠀
⠀
Мера наступает искуплением, ⠀
Пониманием, когда уже не сбудется...⠀
Плыть всего удобней по течению,⠀
Но сквозь ушко не пройти верблюдице...⠀
⠀
Да и вовсе, если чтить предания,
Остаётся плакаться да каяться. ⠀
Наша жизнь с кирпичика до здания⠀
Строится на том, что возвращается...⠀
⠀
Возвращаются ветра и непогоды,⠀
Кто-то преданный из братьев наших меньших.⠀
Не вернутся, как писал Володя,⠀
К нам ни друг, ни флëр от лучших женщин.⠀
⠀
Не вернется чистое и светлое, ⠀
То на чем душа однажды строилась.⠀
Есть у каждого из нас свои Каретные,⠀
Где навеки юность упокоилась. ⠀
⠀
(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Нелюбимая, нелюбимая -
Это слово стократно множится.
Говори же, ну, говори же мне,
Чем история подытожится?

Я не вышью тебе пунктирами
Ни удачи и ни спокойствия.
Говори мне, зачем наивными
Некудышный наш мир устроится?

Для чего все, что было, начато?
Чем сердца наши не успокоятся?
Почему в этих тихих палатах то
Все несчастные троятся? Троятся...

Для чего нет у рифм моих стройности?
Почему ты предательски верен мне...
Помнишь лето и колокольню ту?
Разметало ветрами северными.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

НО ВСЕ В ИТОГЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!

... Но все в итоге будет хорошо,
Планета сжалится над нами непременно.
Не нюхай больше этот порошок,
Тебе наврали, то не пыль Вселенной.

... Но все в итоге будет хорошо,
Ветра иссушат слезы искупления.
И все пройдет, что раньше не прошло,
Источится под нашей силой трения.

... Но все в итоге будет хорошо.
Мы плохо проходили, к сожалению.
Мой мир тобой давно распотрошен,
Но даже не волнует твое мнение.

... Но все в итоге будет хорошо,
Я буду врать об этом в третьем чтении.
Кто против, зачеркну карандашом.
Я не горю, давно хватает тления.

К падениям, прелюдиям, свершениям,
Возьму себя за шкирку и пошел...
Пускай сто тысяч миль против течения,
Но все в итоге будет хорошо!

(С) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Красота без границ - что это значит?
Может то, что у каждой из нас есть маяк.
Он внутри и нам путь освещает, маячит,
Тем, кто видеть умеет в обыденном знак.

Красота без границ. А бывают границы?
Кто их ставит, когда мы пред Богом равны?
Есть у каждой из нас и журавль, и синица.
А порою журавль с синицею мы.

Красота без границ. Выше гор, шире неба.
Видишь в сердце маяк? Ты его не туши!
Красота - это чуткой души нежный слепок,
Это именно то, что идёт из души...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Зима в Щетиновке

Зима в Щетиновке раскрасила пейзаж.
Здесь снежной краске есть, где разгуляться.
Снежинок множится и множится тираж,
Они кружатся в легком ветре танца.

Из школы выйдешь – всюду-всюду снег.
Тут и товарищи снежками в тебя метят.
И тот снежок, как символ-оберег,
Что ты зимой счастливей всех на свете.

(с) Халикова Диана

П.С. Написала по мадинкиной просьбе для школьной стенгазеты

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мы справимся и что-то будет дальше,
Какой-то там круговорот сует...
Мы справимся без денег и без фальши.
Ни то, ни это не хранит поэт.

Мы справимся, каким бы ни был сложным
Наш путь к условной норме бытия.
Мы справимся, хоть это невозможно.
На "ты" давно все невозможности... и я.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А закат был сегодня цвета светлого пива,
Также лился неспешно и также неспешно пьянил.
Я сидела и ела чуть переспелые сливы,
Что-то большее делать не было денег и сил...

Пиво светлое небо окрасило пенно-желтым.
Горизонт опоясанный принял как будто на грудь.
Этот вечер мне в сердце стреляет ковбойским кольтом,
Чтобы я сквозь прострелы смогла наконец-то вздохнуть.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Однажды в сердце приходит любовь,
А ты уже вроде бы взрослый...
Ты на работу идёшь вновь и вновь
И не хватаешь звезды.

Однажды в сердце приходит любовь,
А ты её гонишь метлою,
Чистишь на борщ свёклу и морковь,
Не веришь, что это с тобою.

Однажды в сердце приходит любовь,
Ноет и режет, и тянет.
Пусти её, ну же, скорее в кров.
Пусти! Она не отстанет...))

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я делаю, что могу.
На  большее нету сил.
Желаю добра врагу,
Любви тем, кто не любил,
Ушедшим спокойно дойти,
Предавшим себя простить,
Светящим свой свет нести,
Себе - от души любить.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне кажется мы пропали
В подсчёте дней до зарплаты,
В погоне за скидочной картой,
В кешбеках и прочей фигне...
А помнишь, как ночью не спали?
А помнишь на джинсах заплаты?
А помнишь дремали за партой
И двойку поставили мне?

Да ничего ты не помнишь!
Красишься красной помадой,
Ходишь на процедуры,
Спасаешь свою красоту...
Мне только на праздники звонишь.
А может так мне и надо.
Мы не малолетние дуры,
Набившие две тату.

Нам может даже за тридцать.
И может мы обе при детях,
Муже, коте, собаке
И двух ипотеках подряд.
Нам даже нельзя влюбиться.
Сидим на дурацких диетах.
Но, знаешь, без всяких знаков -
Звони тем, кто точно рад.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты



----------

PAN (03.02.2021)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я НАС С ТОБОЙ ВОТ-ВОТ...

Я нас с тобой вот-вот перемолчу.
Попробуй не играть со мною в прятки.
По дереву я больше не стучу,
В Багдаде, в общем, тоже все в порядке...

Я нас с тобой вот-вот... Но кончен счёт.
Не знает мир, кто станет проигравшим.
Все будет как-кто, как-то заживет,
Исчезнет самолетиком бумажным.

Я нас с тобой вот-вот перекричу.
Оглохнет мир в то самое мгновение.
Задую в тишине твою свечу
И отпущу в свободное падение.

Я нас с тобой вот-вот... Но "Я" не "Мы".
Где есть любовь, там тише все и проще.
Где есть любовь, там не бывает тьмы.
Там свечи... зажигают, мой хороший.

----------

PAN (13.02.2021)

----------


## PAN

*Фрагмент ме4ты*
Диана, девочка наша, твоё сердце шире моих плеч...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> *Фрагмент ме4ты*
> Диана, девочка наша, твоё сердце шире моих плеч...


Давненько тут никто не писал!) Спасибо за такие слова!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Это лето лечит мою душу.
У него есть козырь в рукаве -
Крон зеленых и соцветий гуща
В молодой нескошенной траве.

Ветер в спину. Раскрываем парус!
Наши дни в покое сочтены.
Посмотри, как зеленеет заросль
У разбитой временем стены...

Посмотри, как воробей из лужи
Добывает влагу. Чуть встревожен.
...
Не молчи о том, что мир не нужен,
Пока он для нас ещё возможен.

----------

Лев (26.06.2021)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Прощай

Прощай. Это важно сегодня -
Твой образ не тронут, не вспорот
Житейскими дрязгами, модой.
Ты - наковальня, я - молот.

Прощай. Это важно для завтра -
Мы станем друг другу чужими,
Мы будем твердить эту мантру,
Пока до конца не остынет.

Прощай. Мне вчера показалось,
Что нет для надежды причала.
До вечности самая малость -
Чтоб Нас с тобой больше не стало.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

БЕЗУСЛОВНО

Безусловно люблю черно-белую стройность берёз.
Безусловно, как Родину, мать, алкоголь и славу.
Это все в моем сердце скоплением острых заноз -
Ранит с детства до слез и счастье дает по праву.

Безусловно люблю рыхлый ворох седых облаков.
Безусловно, как жизнь, тишину, свет, людей и песни.
Это все в моем сердце хештегом #святаялюбовь
Не поднимет охваты, но тем мне еще интересней...

Безусловно люблю отраженье среди зеркал.
Безусловно, как любит Вселенная эту землю.
Это все в моем сердце рождает такой накал,
Что горю и сгораю, а после всецело приемлю.

(с) Халикова Диана

----------

